# OCT/NOV 2WW TESTERS - TTC with TX!!!



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

New home for October and November 2WW Testers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

bubbles_k88, 1st Oct, ICSI, 
dreamer100, 1st Oct, IVF, 
gerbinia, 1st Oct, IVF, 
becky79, 2nd Oct, IVF, 
duchess72, 2nd Oct, ICSI, 
jools, 2nd Oct, IVF, 
Trinity22, 2nd Oct, IVF, 
emma.b, 3rd Oct, ICSI, 
vicks67, 4th Oct, IVF, 
sedgwick, 4th Oct, IVF, 
Honeywitch, 4th Oct, IVF, 
DublinDame, 5th Oct, IVF, 
littlestar, 5th Oct, ICSI, 
Charlie82, 5th Oct, IVF, 
Laura W, 5th Oct, ICSI, 
bettanyb, 6th Oct, ICSI, 
jato1977, 6th Oct, IVF, 
xxxdanixxx, 7th Oct, ICSI, 
smiley4, 8th Oct, ICSI, 
karen55, 8th Oct, FET, 
May2, 8th Oct, IVF, 
princess31, 9th Oct, IVF, 
Jacster, 9th Oct, TBC, 
lilololo, 10th Oct, IVF, 
pussens2, 11th Oct, IVF, 
Ange1, 11th Oct, IVF, 
wunmsy, 12th Oct, TBC
HopeD, 12th Oct, ICSI, 
becks46, 12th Oct, DEFET, 
carla13, 12th Oct, IVF, 
Little Pearl, 13th Oct, IVF, 
jude888, 13th Oct, FET, 
frazermic, 13th Oct, IVF
Lentil, 13th Oct, ICSI, 
floss980, TBC, IVF
Blackandwhitecat, 14th Oct, ICSI, 
helenff, 14th Oct, IVF, 
Sharrie, 14th Oct, ICSI, 
loolabelle, 14th Oct, IVF, 
lizerd, 15th Oct, IVF, 
478emma, 15th Oct, ICSI
Mariam, 15th Oct, FET, 
walsh1363, 15th Oct, IVF
pompeybelle, 15th Oct, TBC, 
chickypee, 16th Oct, ICSI, 
babylove, 16th Oct, ICSI, 
Maryd, 16th Oct, IVF, 
littleN, 16th Oct, IUI
blmcni, 16th Oct, ICSI
Snow White 94, 16th Oct, ICSI, 
Lolalocks, 17th Oct, IVF, 
ellsbells, 11th Oct, ICSI, 
emabee100, 17th Oct, ICSI
michelleD, 17th Oct, SET, 
jojo
, 17th Oct, IVF, 
Bea-Bea, 18th Oct, IVF, 
milliemorley, 18th Oct, ICSI, 
LittleN, 19th Oct, IUI
Giulia, 19th Oct, ICSI
Stokey, 20th Oct, MEN, 
lisa25, 20th Oct, ICSI, 
mich222, 20th Oct, FET, 
PP, 21st Oct, TBC
moosie34, 21st Oct, TBC, 
maymcg, 21st Oct, Host surrogate, 
Cazzyann, 21st Oct, ICSI, 
marymay, 21st Oct, ICSI
pinkcat, 22nd Oct, DIVF, 
JANADDER, 22nd Oct, FET, 
linlou17, 22nd Oct, IVF, 
*Rach*, 23rd Oct, ICSI, 
lesbo_mum, 24th Oct, IUI, 
therulerette15, 24th Oct, IVF, 
Nix76, 24th Oct, IVF, 
RMcG, 25th Oct, ICSI, 
Mellyo, 26th Oct, IVF, 
Bella31, 26th Oct, IVF, 
rungirl, 26th Oct, IUI, 
piggielicious, 26th Oct, IVF, 
hunnyhun, 25th Oct, IVF
janie b, 27th Oct, FET
Mari0609, 28th Oct, IVF, 
Linlou, 28th Oct, ICSI, 
viva_diva, 29th Oct, ICSI
Minimoo, 29th Oct, IVF, 
mojo74, 30th Oct, ICSI, 
Shemonkey, 30th Oct, IUI, 
Rachel6040, 30th Oct, IVF
tbarthy, 30th Oct, ICSI
Lis1, 30 Oct, IVF
vptt1, 30th Oct, IVF, 
Kittymew, 31st Oct, IVF, 
Rmarps, 31st Oct, TBC, 
Tink-G, 31st Oct, ICSI
luski, 31st Oct, Surro
cluey, 1st Nov, IUI
xxx lisa xxx, 2nd Nov, FET
Charliecat, 2nd Nov, FET
emily52, 2nd Nov, FET, 
Moogie, 2nd Nov, IVF
AnnLynch, 3rd Nov, TBC
bevvers, 3rd Nov, FET
Hula, 3rd Nov, ICSI
flumple, 4th Nov, TBC
rachelbw, 5th Nov, IVF
starlar, 5th Nov, ICSI
surromum, 5th Nov, FET
nicola1x, 6th Nov, ICSI
Tessie*, 6th Nov, ICSI
Neave1976, 6th Nov, IVF
christine08, 6th Nov, IVF
babysmile, 6th Nov, TBC
Fran74, 6th Nov, IUI
starlar, 7th Nov, ICSI
Bubbly_Bird, 7th Nov, TBC
enknowles, TBC, IVF
always, TBC, IVF
DonnaB, 9th Nov, IUI
joliejo, 9th Nov, TBC
Lynn E, 9th Nov, FET
Wendycat, 10th Nov, ICSI
berry55, 13th Nov, ICSI
Moshy29, 13th Nov, IVF
serenfach, 14th Nov, ICSI
hope2009, 14th Nov, ICSI
scillymoos, 16th Nov, ICSI



Much love, Liz & Natalie xxx​
We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from August/Sept so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!!


----------



## Charlie82 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi,

Please could you add me, my OTD is monday 5th October  & and Iam going to try to be good and wait untill then!!!


Hoep everyone is well. Clock watching now untill monday  

Charlie xxx


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

hi liz can u add me to list . Am testing 5th October . Had 2 5 day blastocysts tansferred last Saturday . 
Wishing u all the best of luck ladies x x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dear All,
I'm beginning to go loopy!
I'm now day 13 post 3 day transfer, OTD on sunday as clinic like 16 days. I'm desperate not to test before sat/sun as am quite enjoying being PUPO, but am swinging between positivity and depression. Have very little in the way of symptoms except for this lower abdominal heaviness which i've had for most of the 2ww. Can't quite decide how severe it is as when I'm busy I am distracted from it. Probably be the sort of pain you would ignore in any other setting! Anyone else have something similar? boobs not sore enough for my liking either! Curently on oestrogen and cyclogest together with clexane and low dose aspirin.
Vicks


----------



## Charlie82 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Vicks,

Hey dont worry I am exactly the same, My OTD is 5th Oct, same as yours Laura  . I am very bloated but apart from that nothing, I was feeling very pessamistic with not having symptoms, but I now believe to its far to early for us to have any, plus the drugs were on give us some strange side effects too, I am also on Clexane, and Gestone, Dont think my bun can take any more of those injections lol. Symptoms start around 6 - 7 weeks, and not everone gets them anyway.

Keep positive hun, Lets pray we get them BFPs on Monday thats when we really know, which clinic are you at? I am at Leeds

Charlie xxx


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi

Could you please add me to the list. My OTD is 16th Oct.

Cheers Chickypee xx


----------



## Charlie82 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Liz,

Sorry its IVF

Thanks


----------



## wunmsy (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi

Please add me to the list, my OTD is 12/OCT.

Thanks


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, 

Please can you add me, my OTD is 14 October    

Thanks x


----------



## Flipper2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Just returned home from clinic where I had the blood (pregnancy) test... sadly it was a BFN.. feel like I'm in a dream state, not really with it....now have to wait for 2 cycles before i can try again so looking at January - although have to find the money first  ... very sad and low and feeling like most people probably do.... that life is not fair!

Really wishing good luck to all you other ladies on 2ww and hoping you have BFP...

:-(


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone , do you mind if I join you  

Kind of in Limbo at the moment had EC Mon 28th Sept and waiting (hopefully)for embies to get to blast stage ! Hopefully Et will be saturday well thats when im booked in ! Its our 2nd Icsi Cycle. Looking forward to meeting you all , how long will I have to wait to test if our ET is saturday 

Love 
Ellie
x


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Can i join in please had  FET on Monday at a clinic in Valencia, i've used donor eggs this is my first FET I had a fresh cycle in June but it was a BFN.  Fingers crossed this works for us!


----------



## Flipper2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Ellie,

You will have to wait 10 days for a blood test or 12 days for HPT.... I have noticed on your info at the bottom that your DH has had VR twice and second time successful.  My DH had V  - 8 years ago and VR 3 months ago which was unsuccessful.  Our consultant said that there was no point in having the VR done again? but reading your info has given me some hope... how many years was your DH original V...

Good luck with your TX
X


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Phillipa,

he had the original vasectomy in 1994. The first reversal didnt work at all then we found a clinic in Hartlepool that specialised in "redo's" This reversal worked and we ttc au naturale for 2 years. The count was 75 MILLION ! unbelievable really but the mobility wasnt much good. Hence needing ICSI but atleast we didnt need SSR Tesa/Pesa again. They have said lifestyle change and vitamins MAY improve mobility and i may get pg but it may take years so we decided ICSI was needed as Im 32 this year and cant wait much longer its driving me NUTS lol...

Love 
Elie
x


----------



## Flipper2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Ellie,

Thanks for that, much appreciated, was it the Dawson clinic by chance? Will keep everything crossed for you and lets hope its second time lucky, so your OTD should be about 13th! 

let me know your how you get on.

Px


----------



## lizerd (Sep 12, 2009)

Please can you ad me to the list...test date 15th October and i have had IVF.

Hi girlies!  

i had ET today..  all was fine!

im not planning on cheating and oing the test early!

Feeling quite positive!!   

big hugs to the girls that have had rubbish news!  but also lots of hugs for those that are still waiting!


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Phillippa2 said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Thanks for that, much appreciated, was it the Dawson clinic by chance? Will keep everything crossed for you and lets hope its second time lucky, so your OTD should be about 13th!
> 
> ...


Yeah hun thats the one xx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

So glad ET went well Lizerd  !!!! Official 2wwer !!


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello!

Please can you add me to the list?

This is my first IVF cycle.  ET was yesterday and I now have 1 blast on board!  OTD is 13th October for me.....it seems so long away!!

    to everyone on this thread.

Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello there everyone  

I just wondered if any of you could offer some advice: I had 4 day old embies put back on Monday and am using crinone gel. This afternoon I have had quite quite a bit of cramping and little bits of the crinone gel are coming out with a pale pinkish tinge and not white as I expected (sorry TMI). This doesn't seem right to me and it's far too early for AF to start coming, has this happened to anyone else or is this entirely normal?

Thank you and lots and lots of luck to everyone on their 2WW     

Lightweight x x x


----------



## followyourdream (Jan 8, 2009)

I tested on 13dpo and 14dpo and had BFN


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

Unfortunatly I started AF this morning and now feeling hopeless... angry..... fustrated..... Grrrrrrr
Sorry to rant!... But I know that if there is anyone who understands... its you guys!

A big   to the girls who were not so luck this month and Congratulations to everyone who got a BFP!!! Good luck to everyone who is waiting

I'm off to the freezer to find the Ben and Jerrys!!  

xxx


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi everybody

well we knew it already didn't we OTD todays and . Gutted and heartbroken! Some good news though, was told today that my embie was a good quality had a 3 with 4 being the best.

Also I was told that NY is funding a second cycle, could not believe it, has anyone else heard of it? If so can you let me know please.

I am in a pickle now, got to decide to either try again with my own eggs (baring in mind my history) or go for Donor (which i do not have a problem with) but i am thinking should i try everything with my own first? Don't know what to do. 

*Bettanyb* - hun how you getting on, hope you're feeling better 

*chickypee - driver 225 * - i am too with high FSH, poor responder - 
also went to jimmy's and 
had one two cell embie transferred

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE IN 2WW I AM SENDING YOU LOTS OF   
LOVE 
NICOLE XX


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Nicole,
so sorry to hear your news. I have been thinking about you today as I knew it was your OTD.      
I know it's easy for me to say but I was in your situation a week ago and was devastated. I promise you it will get easier in time and you will see things more clearly very soon. Just relax, drink lots of wine and try to chill.
I am doing FET with one of my frosties so I am now on the FET thread with mamamia1 if you want to chat more.
Lots of love
kathryn xxxx


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Katlou,

thank you so much Hun, i got to admit i was thinking of you all this morning and IT DID HELP A LOT.
I already got a bottle of wine in the fridge with my name on it, also already had a bar of chocolate.
mmhhh.

thank's again, and all the best wishes for your fet will be thinking of you  

love 
nicole x


----------



## lizerd (Sep 12, 2009)

ok...had ET today...  was feeling fine but starting to get tummy ache..  can i take paracetomol?


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Almo, Gerbinia - So sorry.   

Gerbinia - what PCT are you with. I am with York and have not heard that they are funding a 2nd cycle. Mind you, they only just decided to fund one cycle last year, before then they weren't funding any. I'm like you, if this cycle doesn't work, they have advised me to go with egg donation, which i am fine with but DH is completely against. However really want to give my own eggies a chance, again like you. Sorry to hear yours didn't work this time. I keep reading about these 2-cell embies that don't make it and am now very worried. 

xx


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Lightweight i found the same every now and again with the crinone gel, clump and on occasion very light pinky tinge, i got my bfp this morning so i wouldn't worry too much..

Missy xx


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Chickypee,

I am with North Yorkshire, to be honest i think its really strange cause as you say i thought it was just the one. I have a follow up appointment end of the month at Jimmy's so i will question it then again. But the nurse said she spoke to the finance lady (who should know?!) and she confirmed it. anyway if i hear any more about it i will let you know if you like. 
Don't worry about your embie, if they didn't think a 2 cell embie would make it they would have never used it!! Think about it. And also don't forget we are all different and every cycle is totally different, i have learned that. To be honest i am not en expert on embies but most websides i went on said on day 2 should be 2 or 4 cell embie, so again don't worry and try relax as much as possible. If you look through ff there are plenty who did get pg with 2 cell. Have i convinced you yet? Do you know what quality your embie was?

I know my DH was a bit well how can i put it - not totally convinced about Donor but after yesterday he just said - you know what i am totally fine with egg donation. He had time to think about it and now he thinks its no difference. 
Just because you did not produce the egg it will still have you're blood going through.

when is your OTD? i hope everything goes well for you  

love 
Nicole xx


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Missy97

CONGRATULATION that is brilliant  

love
Nicole xx


----------



## lizerd (Sep 12, 2009)

Thats excellent news Missy97!!!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone ,
Well got a date for ET TOMORRO 2pm !!! 2 x blasts ... send me some        feeling a bit scared     xx


----------



## lizerd (Sep 12, 2009)

oh good luck ellsbells!   

There is nothing to be scared about...  just keep positive!     

The procedure is fine, i was worried about it bu it was easy!!

i will think of you!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies

*lizerd ~ *Welcome and good luck with your 2ww, Lizzy has added you to the list.

*Little Pearl ~ * Well done on yo little blast!! Good luck in your 2ww.

*Lightweight ~ *Yuk to crinone gel!! I hated the stuff.. I had it on my first 2 cycles, not nice.. And its very common to have it tinged pink when it comes out. It means nothing, your not bleeding!!! Good luck hun.

*followyourdream ~* I'm so sorry for your BFN, take some time to recover hun. 

*almo ~* Oh hun, I'm sorry AF arrived... Its normal to feel the way you do. Hope you enjoyed your ben and jerry's.   

*gerbinia ~* So sorry hun, its best you contact your PCT for more info. I hope its true hun. I think as long as your getting good embies why use a donor?? It is up to you, I would give it one more go with your eggs, see what you clinic can do... Then consider a donor egg cycle. Good luck sweetie.

*MISSY97 ~* Congratz hun!!!

*ellsbells ~* Good luck with ET tomorrow!!

Good luck everyone!!!

    

Natalie xxxx


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Gerbinia - Thanks alot for your reassurance. I asked them if my embie was good quality and they just said yes. Not very forthcoming with information I think!! Anyway I'm staying positive. My OTD is 16th Oct which is ages away . I think its so long cos I'm on the HCG injections.

Good luck Ellsbells for your ET tomorrow. Do you have to have a full bladder? Honestly, I found trying not to wet myself the worst thing. Apart from that didn't feel anything.

Well done Missy97 on your BFP   

xx


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Skybreeze - please can you add me, think I added myself to the wrong board before  

Thanks
xx


----------



## Trinity22 (Feb 18, 2009)

I tested this morning and got a BFP!  Still can't believe it - after years of never seeing a hint of a line on a test stick!!  Don't give up hope girls

     to all those still to test and big      to those who have had a negative.

Trinity xx


----------



## lizerd (Sep 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your   Trinity! trying to keep positive myself...  and my   only started yesterday!!

Any tips for the  ??


----------



## Charlie82 (Aug 16, 2009)

Great News Trinity, bet your so pleased   Well Done x

Can I ask you, do you feel any different? My OTD is Monday and I am so nervous I know its too early for symtoms, but just feel like its not worked because I dont feel any different xxx

Love Charlie


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

*Skybreeze*,

thank you so much for all your support you have been brill. If IVF was not so expensive i would give my own eggs a go until there were no left. Have to think hard and long about next step but if NY give me anther funding it would be with my own i think and meanwhile we will save up for Barcelona, love the city.

*Chickypee* - that's funny that's what they told me on ET that it was good, funny Chinese man! got to say though they were all very nice. you can always ring them if you want to know about what grade it was Hun. I only thought about asking yesterday and mine was 3, 2 cell, which is pretty good i am very proud of my little (what i got left) eggies.

*Ellsbells* - i agree with chickypee, having a full bladder was the worst thing i think i drank almost 2 pints (not a good idea, don't do it one pint is enough) and i was really worried when i laid on the table that i would wet myself but as soon as i saw my little embie coming all was forgotten and it was really emotional. Oh my little embie why did it not work   
I'm sending you lots and lots of      -hope everything goes well

for everyone with a BFN - so sorry   

love
Nicole xx


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Gerbinia - Yeh I got the funny chinese man too 

Oh my gosh. I managed to drink nearly 2 litres of water on the way to the hospital. No wonder I was waddling!! I must have a big bladder to fill!!  

xx


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Chickypee,

sorry i can't stop but smiling , that is funny. Bless him.
how you feeling today Hunnie?

nicole xx

sending you some      still keeping my fingers crossed for your two cell embie - come on you can do it


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks so much Gerbinia, you're a star. Here's hoping you get back on the IVF rollercoaster soon hun    and of course that you get better luck next time   . It will happen - you have just got to believe!!  

Feeling quite positive today, but not doing much (I'm off work now for just over a week). In fact have been surfing FF most of it. Its really addictive isn't it?
Just had home made broccolli soup and scrambled egg on toast for lunch - Yumm - and now feeling nice and cosy.

Trinity - well done on your BFP   

xx


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Chickypee,

you're right it is very addictive. I am just looking at all the threads for going abroad. Oh dear i am well confused. prices seem to differ a lot from £2000 to £10000 and there is me thinking abroad is a lot cheaper?!
don't know  

i am glad you're feeling positive, make sure you put you're feet up and just chill out.

love 
Nicole xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Guys
OTD tomorrow but AF started yesterday. Feeling gutted. Not been able to face going in to work as I'm a health visitor and seeing all the pregnant women and babies is heartbreaking. Did a test wednesday which I'm sure showed a faint positive. That was 15 days post HCG jab and I only had 5000 units. Got my hopes up a bit, now wished I didn't test early. Not been able to speak to DH as he is away with forces and not contactable. He'll be home tonight. I'm dreading telling him, can't bare for him to be as upset as me. Feel like I've let hime down 
Emma.b x


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Emma B

I am so sorry Hun,    
but please don't feel like you have let your DH down. I know were youre coming from though i felt like that too, but it's not your fault. I promise you will start feeling better in a few days    
Im sending lots of hugs      

love 
Nicole xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole- Thanks for the  . I needed that. How are you doing? Do you plan another cycle or are you taking a break? Emma x


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Emma,

I'm doing ok of course still sad   but a lot better than AF day. 
If I could have another cycle i would start tomorrow believe you me. But unfortunalty i don't have the funds and i still dont know if the nurse was right by saying North Yorkshire pct would fund a second cycle.
been looking at going abroad and just keeping my options open. I am trying to get a price for abroad though so we know how much we have to save up. 

in omnia paratus - Prepared for all things. ...


love 
nicole xx

ps sending you so more     if you still need them later x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole - I really hope your PCT is funding your second cycle. We were due two cycles but the second lot of funding has been put on hold til next April so we decided to pay for this cycle as dh goes away for 6 months in Nov. I have three frosties so could try FET whilst he's away. He would be happy for me to do that but seems a bit strange to me when he's not even in the country. Part of me thinks a break is the best thing for us but on the otherhand I think why prolong things more than I have to. What if the FET is the one that works My head is   at the moment. My friend says I need time to grieve for the last two losses as we had both cycles fairly close. She's probably right.   to you too and really hope it's good news with the funding.


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Emma, you're friend is right i think just give you're self a bit of time to digest things and let all hormones 
out.


wish i had some frosties too  


my first husband was in the army - its horrible when they have to go away - i feel for you Hun.
I am sure you will know when you're ready to try again but just wait this cycle out and see what the
consultant recommends - will be thinking of you tomorrow for OTD   

love 
Nicole xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys - 

I was determined not to post anymore since our cycle went so wrong but I can't help myself and was looking for some advice...

We were supposed to be egg-sharing but basically our cycle was mis-managed and they expected my partner to hyperstimulate because of her age and the fact she had lots of antral follicles at the baseline scan so they put her on a low dose of gonal f which caused poor response leading to us only getting 3 eggs, 1 was immature, went to icsi with the other 2, 1 didn't fertilise and we had the other transferred 1 day post ec. We also had to find £3k in 2 days from finding out we couldn't egg share to egg collection which has left us fairly broke and indebted to my family a lot.

so my question is - has anyone had any success with day 1 transfers particularly with SET? 

We talked about it yesterday and pretty much decided to assume it hasn't worked but woke up today and can't help but keep dreaming it might work. I feel so emotionally unstable   If this doesn't work we won't be able to try again for some time due to finances..

is it hopeless?


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Gerbinia - have you looked at Istanbul, Turkey? I'm sure i have read somewhere that the standards over there are very good. They want to join the EU and so have improved standards upto, if not better, than European. Also, because they are not in the EU yet, they still have their own currency, and so the prices are cheap when you convert back to stirling. Obviously you need to look into it more, but worth a shot??   

So sorry Emma B   . Don't feel like you've let hubby down - it really is not your fault and I'm sure he wouldn't want you to feel this way. Look forward to him being home tonight so you can get lots of big hugs from him. It must be very difficult when you are on your own.  . Are you absolutely sure its AF? Your OTD isn't until tomorrow so you never know, your body could be playing a very nasty trick   . I know of some women who are pg and can get bleeds. 

Hi Pinktink   - Was wondering what had happened to you. I used to keep up with you on the September Sunflowers!! Please don't be so down.   I also have a similar story - we got 4 eggs, 2 were immature, 2 went for ICSI and only 1 fertilsed. This little 2 cell embie was put back on 2nd day after EC (is that what you mean?). I've asked the same questions as you and got lots of positive response from ladies who have had SET at such an early time and got that BFP. So there is a chance!! At the end of the day it only takes one, and it is better off inside your partner's body than in a lab. If you search on FF there are plenty of success stories from SET. Honestly chin up, all is not lost. You have to be strong for your little embie, don't give up on it.     

xx


----------



## duchess72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well thats it now official, got the blood test today and its a definate   with a strong reading of 72, apparantly they like an average of 50? Scan 3 weeks today, more worrying for three weeks then!!

Carolinex


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Duchess72 - Thats great news honey. what an amazing feeling that must have been.  Good luck for your scan xxxx

I am feeling really sore pains in my tummy. Feels like AF, but seems a bit more intense when it comes.  Feeling sick now since last night.  Anyone know if this is normal? (if there is such a thing)  I test a week today. 


Thanks
xxx


----------



## jude888 (May 16, 2009)

hi all

can you add me to the list? i had FET on 29th sept - 2 five day blasts transferred - OTD is 13th oct - trying to stay sane ... not easy

jude


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Chickypee, pinktink and amber 

Amber - I had two day 2 embies transferrered yesterday (ie day after egg collection)  mine were fair quality and I have been feeling the same as you I guess if we had 10 transferred we would still have the same hopeless feeling   I have spent hours scouring this site to see if my embies are any good and if it will work 

Chickypee - how are you getting on honey?  I have a sore tummy and am curled up on the sofa under a blanket feeling sorry for myself but I have vowed to get some positiveness from somewhere tomorrw 

   it will work for us all  xx


----------



## Becky79 (Apr 14, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know OTD yesterday and that it was a   for me I am on


----------



## duchess72 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi all,
Claire7 - thanks, I cant believe its worked first time, trying not to tell too many people but its difficult because you want to tell the world!! I had a couple of days where I felt quite sick and had an upset stomach and ive still got AF pains but I am still on progesterone gel (crinone) and dont finish that till tomorrow. Good luck for the next week and your OTDxx

Becky79 - Congrats on your   thats fantastic! Was that your first time with I.V.F?

Carolinex


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi all

May I join you? Only just discovered this thread.
Had SET yesterday, all the embryo's were doing well so have six frosties. My first IVF cycle.  

Is it normal to feel so down this early on? Finding it really difficult to be positive, and I have  a long way to go! 
Test date is Oct 17th. Could I be added to the list?

Sending lots of love and positive vibes to you all     
xxxxxxx


----------



## DublinDame (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all,

hope everyone is hanging in there. 

our test date is monday.....came very close to buying a pregnancy test today but managed to walk out of the store without purchasing!!

glad to hear that some others have had some AF like pains/cramps.    as i've had those off and on for the last week.   think the 2ww has been the hardest part of the whole process so far!

positive thoughts to all !!

Audrey


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi All 

I am 1 week into the 2ww with our first IVF cycle and just wanted to ask everyone's advice on AF. I'm not sure when my date for AF would be now, I had down regulator on the 1st day of my cycle and began stimms 10 days later for 10days I feel all out of whack and am not sure when I should expect it if it were to come. Should I count 15 days from the trigger shot ? Any advice would be welcome 

thanks in advance and good luck and baby dust to you all 

kxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

pussens2 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am 1 week into the 2ww with our first IVF cycle and just wanted to ask everyone's advice on AF. I'm not sure when my date for AF would be now, I had down regulator on the 1st day of my cycle and began stimms 10 days later for 10days I feel all out of whack and am not sure when I should expect it if it were to come. Should I count 15 days from the trigger shot ? Any advice would be welcome
> 
> ...


As you're whole cycle has been controlled by drugs and you had EC not natural ovulation then you don't class it as a normal cycle. In theory you could count EC as like ovulation so 14 days from then.....but the progesterone support during 2ww can delay/hold back an bleeding. Some women may get bleeding in 2ww and it can result in BFN or BFP...some women may get no bleeding and it be BFN or BFP....and sadly if BFN then some may not get any bleeding until they stop all the meds, some women even been known to not bleed for maybe 6 weeks....that's why it's all so confusing 

Easier said than done but try not to even dwell on when AF should arrive because hopefully won't make an appearance for the next 9 months !!! 

Good luck to you all  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you for replying so quickly it is all so confusing it does my head in 

Any day without AF is a blessing I am thinking so I will be satisfied with that. 

FYI: you are a font of knowledge on all of this and I always see you writing back to people and easing their minds I hope so much for you that you get your  BFP 

kxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

pussens2 said:


> Thank you for replying so quickly it is all so confusing it does my head in
> 
> Any day without AF is a blessing I am thinking so I will be satisfied with that.
> 
> ...


It is all very confusing....I've always thought the 2ww is the worst part of the whole treatment  

Just keep that PMA, you're half way there now... and fingers crossed for you....when it your OTD ?

Thanks for your kind words hun  ....I'm due to start downreg in fews weeks so then I'll be going  too 

Take care  
Natasha x


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I can officially join you all on here now as ET all done, had 2 grade 1 embies and not sure on the grading of the 3rd but they said it was a bit sleepy so dont think they are expecting it to do much but you never now, did have the choice of not having the 3rd put back but I couldnt just disgard it like that it could be the one if it wakes up!!!

Back home now resting on the sofa, looking forward to taking it easy for the next  2   weeks!!

Looking forward helping us all keep sane in coming weeks   

Love to all


----------



## Purple_Giraffe (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi girls

Just saying hello and wishing you lots of luck for your cycles.

I'm a newbie to the site, although not to fert treatment. My DH and I are on our 2ww for our 3rd cycle of ICSI, although I did do a test this morning, 1 day early and it was negative, so I feel a bit of a fraud posting here, but nevermind.

The 2ww is always the worst part for me, so I sympathise with how you're all feeling. I've tried all kinds of things to keep my mind occupied, but none of them work forever. I've been clearing out my wardrobe and drawers this week, which is a bit of a marathon as I have clothes in 5 different sizes, but unfortunately half of it is now still on the floor...  

I love the   icon by the way - perfectly sums it up really!

Claire x


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Well I'm on day 3 of 2ww, embie is 5 days old. Feeling really twingy today. Had a sharp pain this morning that lasted for about 3 seconds, so hope it wasn't a uterus contraction, cos little embie could be anywhere by now!!! These sort of pains are normal for me, so i'm trying not reading anything into them. 

Managed to get out of the house today and had a bit of a walk round town. Feel much better for it, but its bloody windy!!! Whilst sat here and I can hear the roof tiles rattling, so hope we don't lose any overnight  

Hope everyone is keeping sane and not going too doollally on your 2ww   

xx


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi all, 

Not been about for a few days, so thought I'd find out how everyone's getting on.

Huge   for those who got a BFN and  to those who got BFP.

I'm in mixed minds about this cycle.  My background is that we have a little boy from our first IVF 2 years ago and decided we wanted another to make Thomas a big brother.  But in my head is the stats that it's 30% chance of success, so if it worked last time, surely that means it's not going to work this time - is that just me being  

This time I don't feel as positive as I did last time, but that may be because I've not got the time to sit around and analyze every twinge as I'm running around after an 18month old.  Also just the fact that I'm picking him up all the time, when last time I didn't even pick up the kettle is worrying me.  I test on Thursday 8th, so I know I've only got another 5 days or so, but the wait is doing my head in. ARGGGGH just want to scream and cry - but again that's probably just the hormones rather than my normal state.  Once the weekend's over it will go really quickly to Thursday as we are out every morning at baby groups/meeting friends, that I wont have time to sit and think about things.

ANyway, sorry about my ramble, just needed to chat to people who understand - DH doesn't have a clue how to deal with me and my emotions  

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days  

Katy x x x


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Just a quick one.

I have pretty severe AF pains, doesn't feel lik it is about to arrive, feels like it it does when it is already here. I really keep thinking surely this isn't right. I mean it comes in waves and isn't there all the time. But when it is, its really painful.

Is this normal? Or is it a bad sign.


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Ooops..... it wasn't the roof tiles rattling with the wind, it was our hanging basket!! It has just been retrieved from half way across the street.    Good job it didn't hit anyone on the head!!


----------



## princess31 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi

Could I be added to the list please, I had ET on the 23rd of Sept and am over halfway through my 2ww
Test date 09/10/09 - Its dragging in!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't seem to have any pains at all anymore, is this good or bad?
Feel like i have severe PMT though, DH doesn't know where to put himself!!  

Fingers crossed to you all xxx


----------



## Jacster (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Im a newbie here.
Im testing at GRi on 9/10/09.
Im at the end of week 1 (1 down 1 to go woopie!)
Haven't really felt much at all. Slight cramping on the first few days of my TWW and thats it.
just feel as thou AF could arrive at anytime.
Wishing everyone the best.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Ca i join had 2 embies out back today both 4 cell, it was a 2 day transfer.

As the day is going on im feeling more and more bloated  Went to the loo earlier and had a tiny bt of brown stuff think that due to ec/et then the worst stitch like pain, think its due to the bloating though

This is my third icsi test date is 20th!!!

Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

_It is all very confusing....I've always thought the 2ww is the worst part of the whole treatment

Just keep that PMA, you're half way there now... and fingers crossed for you....when it your OTD ?

Thanks for your kind words hun ....I'm due to start downreg in fews weeks so then I'll be going too

Take care 
Natasha x
_

Hi Minxy 

Just wanted to let you know my OTD is 11 October but I will have to wait until the 12th as they don't test on a Monday !

I am sure I will be on here asking more before the OTD is up so please look out for me and am very excited for you to be starting your cycle soon I will have my fingers and toes crossed for you!

kxx


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Can i join in please? I had  FET yesterday. I had a fresh cycle in April but it was a BFN.  OTD is 15th oct

Fingers crossed this works for us!


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

BFN


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

awww honeywitch so sorry hunni    Im sending you lots of    Please be strong ..  


I had Et yesterday ! Only 1 blast on board as the others were no good so none to freeze either !   Stay safe little one  

Et was fine ... they had to use a bendy cathetar as the normal one wouldnt go up   

Sending you all my love and   

Ellie
x


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

honeywut h so sorry . We are 13dpec and 8dp 5 day blast transfer . Got up this morning and there was some brown blood when I wiped . We are supposed to be testing tomorrow. Am so upset . I am on clexane prednisolone and cyclogest . Not sure what to think now


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, it was a BFN for me too, Vicky


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ladies i am so sorry    for you 

Hope your all ok and hanging on in there    

Liz xx


----------



## HopeD (Sep 30, 2009)

HI all

My blood testing day is 12th Oct. Had 2 blastocycsts transferred yesterday (3rd). My wait doesn't seem as long as all of yours (9 days from ET) I wonder if it was because i was on short protocol? THis is my first ICSI so no idea what to expect!!

HOpe xx


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

HI all,
Thought I'd come and join you in the waiting game.  EC yesterday - 11 eggs, 9 have fertilised.  Embryologist said this morn that she was thinking it would be Thurs I'd be back in for ET so she obs hoping for blasts but I am not getting hopes up as 1st day has always been really positive for us with embryos not doing so well day 2 and 3.  Forgot how hard this wait is.
So sorry for all of you with BFNs   
Good luck to others waiting    
L x


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi

Can you add me to the list 2x blast transfered on 30/09 OTD 13/10. No syntoms yet 
Good luck

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

to all those with BFPs 

 for the BFPs 



HopeD said:


> HI all
> 
> My blood testing day is 12th Oct. Had 2 blastocycsts transferred yesterday (3rd). My wait doesn't seem as long as all of yours (9 days from ET) I wonder if it was because i was on short protocol? THis is my first ICSI so no idea what to expect!!
> 
> HOpe xx


Hi there Hope

Your waiting from transfer is shorter because you had 5 day blastocyst transfer so your embies would be 14 days old on testing....whereas others may be having 2 or 3 day transfers. Whether on long or short protocol wouldn't make any difference to the testing date but different clinics have varying procedures when comes to testing...some will test at 14dpEC, others 14dpt etc. Our clinic advises 14dpt for 2 and 3 day transfers....11dpt for 5 day blastocyst transfers. Also, some clinics will do a blood test so far more sensitive than using a peestick so these clinics often test earlier than if using peestick. 
Hope that helps 

As for the ladies who've had some AF like symptoms and spotting, hang in there....plenty of ladies get some spotting/bleeding in 2ww and early pregnancy...could be any number of reasons...could be implantation, could be from the drugs, amongst other things....have a read of these polls on Voting board....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Good luck to you all  
Natasha


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all, 

Just popped on quickly.  I have to say only real symptom of my 2WW and in fact this whole cycle so far is a complete addiction to FF!!     DH is tolerating it as you all seem to make me so much calmer than last time when I only had him to talk to - think it takes a bit of pressure of him a bit, which is definitely good for our relationship!! 

Sorry to those who got BFN    

And       to those still in waiting.  

AFM - still      and fingers crossed.  Right now must go and find something else to do with my time rather than sit on here all day and all evening....hmmm...can't think of anything but X-factor...clearly I have no life!


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi everyone

Currently on day 4 of 2ww, so embie will be 6 days old now and should be ready for implantation. Had a few twinges today, but that's nothing new, cos I've been twingy ever since ET. However I must admit today's twinges have been stronger - buts thats probably because I've been walking around a garden centre for most of the afternoon, so I'm not reading anything into it. However, I do seem to have turned into a knicker checker overnight, checking for any sign of implantation bleed.   

B&W cat - I think I'm at the same stage as you.... and also completely addicted to FF.....but not x factor I'm afraid, I'm more strictly.

Well done to those with BFPs  

So sorry to those with BFNs   . (I know this probably doesn't make it any better, but you are being thought of!!)

xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Honeywitch, im so sorry to read your news, thinking of you   take care 

Vicky, im so sorry to read you rnews, thinking of you, take care    

Hello to everyone  how is everyone today? 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Bfn for us . Absolutely devastated . Going to spend done time together today x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Laura, im so sorry to hear your news, thinking of yiu and dh, take care       

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone

So sorry to hear about the BFNs big    to you all, thinking of you at this very hard time.   

  to all our BFPs, heres looking forward to lots more in the coming weeks!!!   

AFM - the 2ww maddest  has started for me been feeling pains last night and this morning not sure if I should read anything into this or not, also worried because my scar from my laparoscopy op earlier in the year following my m/c seems to be a bit redder than normal and now wondering if there are any problems inside now! Am sure its nothing but everything goes thru your head at these times! Also my MIL who has terminal cancer was rushed into hospital this morning and just waiting the hear some news on how she is, so its a worrying time all round. 

Thank goodness for FF to help keep me sane   


    to all.


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Can I join, I am due to test 12th October after a FET  cycle using donor eggs in Valenica, had 2 little frosties put back last monday and now I am sending myself mad just wondering what's happening, I don't feel any symtoms. So desperately want a positive outcome!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning ladies

*princess31 ~* Welcome to the 2ww! Good luck.

*Jacster ~ *Good luck in your 2ww, I felt the same in my last 2ww and a BFP. So dont worry to much.

*lisa25 ~ *Welcome sweetie!! Good luck in this 2ww, seems quite a long wait for you this time. 

*pussens2 ~ *Good luck hun!!

*Mariam ~ *Welcome to the board hun. Good luck.

*Honeywitch ~ *   I'm sorry sweetie, take some time to gather strength and think about what to do next.      

*Laura W ~ *I'm so sorry, take care hun....        

*vicks67 ~ *Really sorry for you BFN, its not easy but it does get better with time.    

*HopeD ~ *Welcome and good luck hun.

*Lolalocks ~ *Good luck with ET! Let me know your test date and I'll add you to the list.

*frazermic ~ * Welcome and good luck.

Any updates let me or Lizzy know.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*becks46 ~ * Welcome to the board and the 2ww!! Good luck sweetie. Hang in there hun, lots of ladies dont have any 'symtoms' its so so early to feel 'pregnant'. When I got a BFP I only ever felt AF pains. Didnt feel pregnant until about 6 weeks. 
Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

hey Nat, i know its ages away  really hope it goes quickly   

Lisa xxxx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

could you please add me to the list I test 17th of oct I have had icsi cycle 1, thanks, Emma x


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi,

Can I be added please.  Test date 15th October 2009.  Fingers crossed.

Good luck ladies...



xx


----------



## DublinDame (Sep 20, 2009)

well today was testing day.................. ...................now get to wait for AF..............


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks for the luck Natalie 

This 2ww is awful I keep looking for symptoms that I am sure I should have were it good news and come up with nothing  

My EC was on the 24th and ET on the 26th and my testing date is 11 October this seems longer than most others can this be right ? What day then do you think is the very last that the embies could have burrowed in by ? 

I feel like if I am ten days past ET then this would have happened and that I would feel something ........ I have UNI exams this week (I am an older student ) and I cannot concentrate on anything!!!!!!

kxxxx
good luck to everyone on this 2ww xxxx


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

oh Dublin Dame I am so sorry for your BFN 

I was so busy having a sook for myself I hope your ok  

kxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Blackandwhitecat

Wishing you lots and lots of luck hun,

My birthday 16th Oct.  Hope before then you get BFP BFP!!

JOanne
xx


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

DublinDame I am so sorry for your BFN


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Dublin Dame, im sory to hear your news, thinking of you      

Lisa xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

pussens2 said:


> This 2ww is awful I keep looking for symptoms that I am sure I should have were it good news and come up with nothing
> 
> My EC was on the 24th and ET on the 26th and my testing date is 11 October this seems longer than most others can this be right ? What day then do you think is the very last that the embies could have burrowed in by ?


Hey there pussens

I know it's easier said than done but try not to over analyse anything, or lack of anything...there is honestly no way of knowing what's happening. Some women get symptoms, some don't and with all the drugs causing pg and AF like side effects anyway, it all just gets too confusing and makes you  

If you had EC on 24 and ET on 26 then you had 2 day transfer....and you would be 9dp2dt today...so embies would only be 11 days old today.

Only once an embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old is it ready to begin implanting, usually around 24hrs later so when 6 days old....and it can take up to around 12 days old for it to implant. Some may implant earlier, some may be late implanters. Only once implantation is well underway to complete will there be enough HCG hormone released from the embryo for the peestick to detect....and as for symptoms, the majority of women don't feel genuine pregnancy symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pg (and on test day you'd only be around 4 wks pg).

If your OTD is 11 October then that would be 15dp2dt which is fairly standard. Clinics all seem to vary on when recommend testing....some clinics test at 14dpEC but this is often done by blood test as this is far more sensitive as checks the actual amount of HCG hormone in blood, rather than a peestick which only picks up if you have a certain amount in your pee, depending on sensitivity of the test eg 25 mIU/50 mIU. Other clinics test at 14dpt, 18dpt and anywhere in between. Our clinic recommend testing at 14dpt for day 2 and 3 transfers and we can test at 11dpt a blastocyst (5 day) transfer.

I would hold off testing until your OTD as you're far more likely to get an accurate result then....I've seen enough ladies over the years of being a member and former moderator on these boards that have tested early and got BFN, have been understandably upset and stressed....only to get a BFP on official test day....so all that additional anxiety and stress for nothing really if they'd waited 

Hope that helps hun 

Lots of luck to you all   
Natasha x

....and  to those who've got BFNs


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks Natasha   you are a doll for always answering and I am sorry be being such a drama queen I keep thinking I am a day further along than I am and counting the ET date as day 1. This 2ww turns you into a nightmare of worries, knicker watching and second guessing ..........

guess now I have to get back to my studies and here I was thinking my studies would take my mind off the wait and it would seem the wait has taken my mind off my studies  

kxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No worries hun   you're not being a drama queen at all, the 2ww can drive even the sanest of people fruit loopy (although in my case there's no help for me as I'm not sane to begin with   )  That's what we're all here for...to get each other through the tough times...and hopefully celebrate the good times  

Enjoy (?) your course work...at least it should help keep you occupied...what are you studying ?  I went to uni as a "mature" student when I was 24 (some time ago now!)......had to take a 3 hour exam a few months ago for my job and had forgotten how hard it was to revise and then sit through an exam....so hats off to you 

N xx


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

I am doing a degree in psychology   which I love but........ sadly has not helped me through my neurosis during the 2ww  

kxxx


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all, 

Laura - so sorry about your BFN       

I have a quick question to throw out there.  Embies 7 days old today and last night I had the most dreadful night's sleep (that in itself is not unusual for me) but we only have the lightest duvet on and the window was wide, wide open and I spent all night throwing the duvet off - hot/cold, hot/cold it was a nightmare. BTW it was actually freezing in the room.  This was coupled with waking up this morning feeling absolutely sick as a dog and retching over any smells - nearly threw up twice, and felt too dreadful to go to work this morning.  Feeling better now though.  Now, I've been through this before, inc sickness and got a BFN, so I am not ridiculous enough to think that this might be implantation, more the progesterone suppositories - but has anyone experienced anything similar, or am I just a wierdo freak     Would be nice to know they have this effect on others...not that I'm wishing any of you retching over the sink   

xxx 

P.S. The random twingy pains that you now notice because you are totally focused on that area have also started - hoorah for the insanity of the 2WW!!


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi 
I am currently on my TWW with my test date being 16th October. Could you add me to the board?
Thanks
Mary


----------



## little_person (Apr 22, 2009)

HI

I am also insane with the 2WW, can I please be added to the board.
Test date 8th October, TTC with ICSI - 2nd cycle, with 3 frosties in the wings - but hoping they won't be needed.

Hormone levels all over the show, seem to be hot/cold all the time.


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

i am 6dp ec today and back at work.  I was hoping that my busy schedule would keep my mind off this 2ww craziness but no!  

B&W cat - hey hun.  I have been feeling pretty dreadful since ec and have horrific AF type pains.  I have been feeling really cold today and would love to use a hot water bottle and I am craving a hot bath.  I cant stop bursting into tears and yesterday I felt like the living dead and looked grey all day but I know this is too early to be anything pg related so I have put it down to being worn out after everything my body has been throug??!!  I think I am secretly hoping for someone to pop up and tell me that those a good positive 'symptoms' ...what is wrong with me   

Pussens- good luck on your studying.  I hope you are having better luck concentrating than I am!!!!

Minxy - thanks for your words of wisdom to Pussens.  they helped shake some sense into me for 5 minutes too  

Hey Jarjj - my test date is now a day earlier on the 15th but hopefully I will remember to pop back with a   msg for you!


478Emma - Hopefully the 15th will be lucky for both of us.  I listened to the horoscopes last week on Steve Wright in the afternoon and according to them the 15th is a lucky date for news about children if you are a Gemini...which I am, how about you? 

Hi little person!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

pussens2 said:


> I am doing a degree in psychology  which I love but........ sadly has not helped me through my neurosis during the 2ww
> 
> kxxx


Ooo pyschology...I did that as one of my A levels (and took child pyschology AO level).....not degree level though (mine was BA Art with Education...so the pyschology came in useful for the teaching side)...not that I use any of it now as I work in IT as a Project Manager (yep, a complete career change)  ...would love to go back to my art though. 

When are you exams ?



Blackandwhitecat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Laura - so sorry about your BFN
> 
> ...





little_person said:


> HI
> 
> I am also insane with the 2WW, can I please be added to the board.
> Test date 8th October, TTC with ICSI - 2nd cycle, with 3 frosties in the wings - but hoping they won't be needed.
> ...


Sounds like the raging hormones and all the drugs....I've had the odd hot flush but nothing too major but have read where some women have as you describe. The symptoms/side effects can vary between treatments so what you experienced during one treatment cycle may be completely different from another......just to add to the confusion ! 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Ange1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello,

Myself and OH are in the midst of our 2ww (its our first fresh ivf cycle, and 2 ET). PT due to be taken on 11th Oct. First time on site as needed a little support. Today started bleeding, not spotting. Waiting to see if it continues   OH been desperately looking on internet to see if any of the meds i've been on may account for the bleeding  

GL to all, this is a truly heart wrenching time   x

Please add us to your list of hopefuls x


----------



## Charlie82 (Aug 16, 2009)

, I can not believe it, it doesnt seem real at all , I am having an early scan next week to check its in the correct place because of my previous ectopic pregnancy. OMG were in shock xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,

Ange - sorry to hear it.  Hope it stops    

Natasha/little_person - thanks, stopped me feeling like a freak!  

Pompeybelle - sorry to hear you have been feeling that under the weather. I had really bad pain and emotional swings last time and spent most of it in tears but not this time - I guess as Natasha says each cycle is completely different!  I think it does take a lot out of you all this stuff, and totally agree about the hot bath.  Quite glad I am still hiding at home today but got to make it in to the office tomorrow...!  The other thing I have been feeling this time that I never had before is wanting to  , which is certainly a new one on me and definitely down to raging hormones!  BTW not letting DH anywhere near me!  Poor man!

Also, test date is the 14th not 15th but I'm a Gemini and I'll take any horoscope that spells good news - what are we like!!!


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Does anyone know how often someone gets a BFN the day before a test and  BFP that day after? When I did my test today a day early   I'm sure at first there was a vertical line initially as soon as I tested. But I left the room straight away because you have to leave it 2 minutes for the test diamond to show a valid test. Anyway I left it 5 minutes and then the vertical line was gone and a horizontal 'not pregnant' line was there  . It was my 2nd pee of the day but I hadn't pee'd for 4 hours and I tested one day early.    Should I just accept it is a negative or test again in 2 days  

Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Blackandwhitecat said:


> Natasha/little_person - thanks, stopped me feeling like a freak!


*BW*.....I'm Minxy (real name Natasha)...although I am a fairly little person at 5ft 4in  Keep the PMA hun  

*Ange*...if you're only 2 days past ET then it's very early days. When did you have EC ? Lots of women get some bleeding/spotting in 2ww and early pg...could be from the EC/ET procedures, the drugs or possibly even implantation. I had full on red bleeds for several months when I was pg many years ago and my friend had full flow red bleed for 6mths and her son is 14 next week ! 

*fiddlesticks*....I wouldn't read too much into that test. What are you using ? You should ignore any test lines that appear outside the recommended time. There will always be "something" because of the way tests are made but it's whether a positive shows up in the advised timeframe...more info on www.peeonastick.com 
I don't have actual stats of how many women test BFN early and then BFP on OTD but I've seen enough to know that it happens regularly enough. I would wait now until tomorrow if that's your OTD, test using your first morning pee and fingers crossed you get an immediate and clear BFP 

*Charlie*...congrats on the BFP 

Hope everyone else is coping ok....pixie dust to all 

Natasha xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Can i join your thread, have just started 3rd iui and basting should be 12/13th October with OTD 31st October - Halloween!!!
Charlie - well done on you BFP!!!!!

hi to everyone else

big hugs,
rungirl
xxxxxx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi all
My OTD is 12th a week today!!! All I can say is I have had twinges and pains galore !! think it must be the drugs ! boobs are really heavy but thats nothing new .... my appetite is a little strange tho.. Starving so have a packet of crisps then full ? then sit down to a meal and cant eat it - 10 mins later peckish again   

had a little bit of back ache today and lower like stabbing pains on left hand side. 

 stay safe little blasty blob!!


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Ells  

I am still at work and still can not stop peeking on here!!

What is it with pains on the left?  I have quite uncomfortable ones there - and lower back ache but not sure if that is due to the constipation   

I normally drink water all the time but today it makes me feel sick and Ive just drunk three pints of squash.  I dont fancy anything then Im hungry it is wearing me out 

  that it is our little embies making themselves at home.


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

_Ooo pyschology...I did that as one of my A levels (and took child pyschology AO level).....not degree level though (mine was BA Art with Education...so the pyschology came in useful for the teaching side)...not that I use any of it now as I work in IT as a Project Manager (yep, a complete career change) ...would love to go back to my art though.

When are you exams ?
_

Hi Natasha 

Exams this Wed Friday and next Monday and 1 subject is Child and Adolescent psychology so I have really enjoyed that but not the timing with the 2ww. My concentration is shot given myself major noggin aches with worry!

Boo exams but very happy for all those who have received a BFP well done and Congratulations!!!! 
And for the rest of us still waiting baby dust to us all!!!!!
kx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Pompeybelle 
Oh I do hope so hun    Im having to cuy down my water cos Im constantly needing the loo. Oh please hope these are good signs   


      to you xxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Charlie

MANY MANY congratulations.


Joanne
xxx


----------



## Charlie82 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Joanne, It feels like a dream, keep having to check the Preg test they did for a reality check  

Charlie xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Charlie

Ahhh,  bless ya!

Hope I join your gang in Dec!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!

JOanne

xx


----------



## Charlie82 (Aug 16, 2009)

You will be Joanne, Keep positive hun, sending you lots of   and good luck  

Charlie xxx


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Congratulations Charlie        

Let's hope we all get our BFPs.  

Glad some others have got back ache as well.  And (warning: TMI moment coming) my cervix feels sore as well!  

Gah, really struggling today - the whole sickness thing has really thrown my    .  Must get it back again.      and lots of


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Congrats to Charlie!!!! 

Please may I join here too? I had ET today and now on the 8 day wait as OTD is 13th Oct.

I just went to the loo for 3rd time since being home and have a little tiny spot of blood in my knicks....surely even with 5 day blasts (grade A) this is too early for implantation?

L
xxx


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi ladies 

Not having a good positive day today. On top of that I've just read a post saying that raising your body temp can affect embies. Night before last I fell asleep with the electric blanket on and then woke up in the tropics!! Really worried.....

xx


----------



## Lilololo (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello all

I too am not having a positive day - I seem to have totally lost my PMA! Does anyone know where it is and if so I need it back immediately please!! This 2WW is soooo hard!

I had been having lots of pains in my ovaries & sore (.)(.) but now it has all stopped! I am now worrying that I should be feeling something and I feel like mentally I have given up already and am just thinking as though it hasn't worked.

Charlie - Many Congratulations!! Your post has given me hope as I know you were worried that you didn't have all the symptoms other people have had.

Please    embies hold on tight & stay with me! This is supposed to be my lucky 3rd   
Lil x


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Lentil said:


> Congrats to Charlie!!!!
> 
> Please may I join here too? I had ET today and now on the 8 day wait as OTD is 13th Oct.
> 
> ...


I too had this hun the day after I came back from Et.. Was a tiny blob of dark blood


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Hola Lentil como estas? Great to hear you had ET today!! . I've heard when it is blastocysts implantation may be within 24 hours after so I think it could be, fingers crossed. I really hope this is your time hunny...


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hope everyone ok,

Sending you all lots of PMA      .

Joanne

xx


----------



## sedgwick (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

We got a BFP so we are over the moon!!  Went to clinic for a blood test today and got a phone call this evening to confirm everything is ok and we have our 1st scan booked for the 22nd Oct!!  Really can't believe it, had terrible stomach cramps and really thought I was going to come on before I tested.  Thank you everyone for your support and for answering questions that I have posted up here, I wish everyone else lots of luck!!!

xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Sedgwick,

Ahhhh.  I'm sooo soooo pleased for you.  MANY, MANY congratulations    .


Joanne

xx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd like to join. We've had IVF - ET was Wednesday 30th (2-day embies) and OTD is Oct 14th - aaaaages away.

This is my second try and *sigh* I am just fed up of the wait already when I know the chance of success is slim. Plus I've just entered the 'feeling twinges' stage that I get every month.

Things to worry about: 1) I had a cold this weekend, couldn't stop sneezing. And all I could think was 'how are my embies supposed to implant if I keep tensing up for a sneeze?'

2) I keep tossing and turning in my sleep, then worrying if it affects anything. Plus I keep getting really hot and reading that's bad too.

3) I'm sure I'll think of something else soon.

With that ray of sunshine I'll leave you for now. I know the worries are silly!


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Helenff

Thinking of you,   .

Joanne

xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all

May I join you? i an a newbie. My first IVF cycle.Had ec on the 23/09/2009, et on the 25 0f sept. 2 good embies transfered. Finding it really difficult to be positive.   
Test date is Oct 8th. Could I be added to the list?

thanks 
May2


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey all,
May2 - I'm the same with being able to stay positive.  Just had amazing news from embryologist - 9 embryos still dividing at Day 3.  Got 3 at 10 cells, then some 8 and 6 cells.  Over the moon but still don't wanna get my hopes up.  OTD will be Sat 17th.  
LLxx


----------



## carla13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello please can you add me to the list? I had ET on 30th sept (day 3) and test date is 12th October. Finding 2ww very hard! Had to coast for while before EC as borderline OHSS. Still in lots of discomfort now and am worried it will affect results. Good luck everyone!


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Hiya.. I had transfer (2 grade 2 embies) on Fri.. so am also doing this lovely 2ww thang.. can I joing the list please??

Side effects- have been ok so far (unlike previous IVF's where was a raving looney) but this week am bloody irritated like John McEnroe.. poor DP.. must be the progesterone.. will go and look at shops today (althuogh have spent all my ££ on IVF) am looking for something bloody nice to by myself for my 40th in jan... am really sore in my ovaries since ec though.. is a bit of a surprise as they only got a measly 3 follies.. can't imagine how painful it must be for you ladies who produce more!!

Good luck to all!!

L


----------



## bettanyb (Apr 26, 2009)

Well it is official test day and its officially BFN     

Which I already knew as have had entire period etc etc but its still a kick in the teeth to have to do the stupid test just to confirm it with the clinic. 

Thanks for all the support ladies over the horrid 2WW - not been on for a few days as been regrouping after AF started and now we wait to see what happens next  

Good luck to all those still waiting xx


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

bettanyb, i am so sorry hunny


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

So sorry Bettanyb. Not much i can say other than   . Take care of yourself.

I still have 12 days to go till OTD, but im already stir crazy . One good day yesterday and today im straight back down in the doldrums. My PMA also seems to have eluded me. Maybe they are all hiding somewhere. Please come back! Also, I have no symptoms whatsoever. Im sure the embie should be implanting by know, its a week since EC. Going crazy!!!!!!

best wishes to you all

  

xxx


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

pompeybelle said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i am 6dp ec today and back at work. I was hoping that my busy schedule would keep my mind off this 2ww craziness but no!
> 
> ...


 Hi Pompeybell, isn't it exciting!!! Good luck on 15th Hun! No, not Gemini, Scorpio, but hopefully that won't make any difference lol... I'll be back to check your result and wish you the very best xx


----------



## lizerd (Sep 12, 2009)

478emma said:


> pompeybelle said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


Pompeybelle - im Gemini and my Test date is the 15th!!!! lets hope Steve Wright was correct!!! he will officially be my best friend if he is!!!!!


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Just wondered if I could join you? 

Quick run down.. First IVF ..EC 2nd Oct...ET 5th Oct - 1 x 8 cell & 1 x 6 cell transfered (none to freeze).. Otd 18th Oct.

I'm still struggling with a lot of discomfort from EC... am really worried this is having affect on the 2 precious embies inside.. Has/is anyone else experiencing the same??

Bea x


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

lizerd said:


> 478emma said:
> 
> 
> > pompeybelle said:
> ...


I am also Gemini and my OTD is 15th!!! I hope he is right


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Lizerd and Miriam    

Just to add that my sister in law is a massive fan of horoscopes and when I mentioned this to her she added some more reasons why it is a good time for Geminis to be ttc at this time.  Didnt really understand what she said   but it sounded really positive.  

I am really doubting that it will be a good outcome for me at the moment - mainly because I had my eggs put back on day 2 I wish I had waited until day 3 now.  Also I have be trying to take my temperature every morning and it has been really low - although I did wash my digital thermometer when I washed my dressing gown last week - so Im not sure if it is working   and I have been eating chocolate by accident   and I havent been able to sleep ......Oh dear    I think Steve Wright does  the horoscopes on Tuesdays about 4.45pm but I have a meeting at work at 4.30    let them say something else positive.  

sorry just realised this is a really selfish post and really negative but I really really cant help it today. Perhaps it is PMT


----------



## lizerd (Sep 12, 2009)

pompeybelle/miriam

i was also thinking if we do all get   our babies will be Gemini as well..  maybe it is a sign!!!!  hahha!  we must all hold no to the   

Keep your chin up pompeybelle!!  you must keep positive!!!!


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi ladies! just a quickie to say hello and good luck to everyone waiting to test and so sorry to those who have got bfns  ! Felt like I should actually write something for once rather than just trawling through all the message boards!!

Bea Bea, i had my ec 4 days ago and I'm still in some discomfort although feel better today but still not moving out of the house much, glad I put in a week off work!! Also I've got really bad trapped wind   which is quite painful (I'm assuming thats due to the pessaries!!) I'm sure your embies will be fine!

pompeybelle why are you avoiding hotwater bottles? I thought they were meant to help (well according to zita West!) no way will I be avoiding a warm bubbley bath!! It helps me unwind and relax.

I have ET thurs, still having the old debate of whether I should have 1 embie put back in or 2!!! I don't want any regrets! arrr its so hard! Positive positive! lots of love, Emma xx


----------



## lizerd (Sep 12, 2009)

emabee100 said:


> Hi ladies! just a quickie to say hello and good luck to everyone waiting to test and so sorry to those who have got bfns ! Felt like I should actually write something for once rather than just trawling through all the message boards!!
> 
> Bea Bea, i had my ec 4 days ago and I'm still in some discomfort although feel better today but still not moving out of the house much, glad I put in a week off work!! Also I've got really bad trapped wind  which is quite painful (I'm assuming thats due to the pessaries!!) I'm sure your embies will be fine!
> 
> ...


Emabee100 - you shouldnt have hot baths or use the hotwater bottle after your ET.... apparently its bad for the embies!!!!


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Emabee - hot water bottles, hot baths jaccussis etc are a real no no after et.  It is the one thing that my clinic really drills into you.  Please dont do it!!!  I am craving a hot bubble bath but it is not worth the risk.    .  Good luck.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Also Saunas, sunbeds, electric blankets, aerobic exercise or sun bathing are best avoided if possible. Basically anything that dramatically raises your core body temperature or direct heat on the abdomen.

xxxx


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh god I feel guilty now   Sometimes I lie down in the sofa with laptop in my tummy, it is not too hot but a bit  . I won't do it again....


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I think people can take things a bit to fair imo. You can still get just as warm in a shower as you can in a bath, and noone mentions that. As long as you are sensible i.e no sunbeds etc. I cant see that having a relaxing bath (as long as it isn't scorching) is going to do you any harm.


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

nobody has said that to me!!! although I'm not having ET until thurs! aww I've bought some nice bubble bath and a new hotwater bottle too! okay will defiantely not use either  

Thanks guys! x


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Really sorry to hear about BFN's - my heart goes out to you all.

Re heat, bath's etc.. it seems we're all given different advice cause my nurse told me that there was nothing I could do now to change the outcome as long as I take it easy.  I asked about the hot water bottle and she said there is no scientific evidence to suggest either way, but would suggest not to use it, but as I get cold quite often, she advised to have a warm bath (she didn't say hot...).

It's weird cause I was feeling that low heavy feeling in lower ab a couple of days ago, but today that seems to have almost disappeared. Been under the duvet on sofa last couple of nights, so hope that hasn't damaged my little embies.

I'm not sure if it's in my head cause when I think about it (... ummm, which is most of the time lol) it seems to come back, but hardly there..  That's it!! I'm   lol.

All BFP's - well done to you.  I'm so very happy for you all.

Fingers, toes and legs crossed for the rest of us... Lets   that AF    

    
xx


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

Just remembered something else re bathing...I was told not to use anything in my bath. Not sure if that's cause I used to be prone to cystitis, and just assumed it was so as not to affect my embies, but thought I'd mention it.

[fly]x x[/fly]


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

hmm its strange how everyone says so many different things, just re looked at zita west incase I imagined it and it definately says quote 'keep your lower abdomen warm, using a hot water for example. in chinese medicine warmth is considered necessary for the development of the baby' !!! I suppose its the old medical science vs complementary therapies debate! xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I was told to treat your body as if your pregnant. Don't do anything or eat anything you wouldn't when you were pregnant. 

I am a true believer of doing things that make you happy or relaxed (within reason obv)


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a ZW book and I am sure it says do not use a hot water bottle after ET but keep the abdomen warm with warm nourishing foods instead. Having said all that my clinic said just live life as normal after ET.....AFM I am defo staying away from hot water bottles, saunas, jacuzzis and baths but not duvets as they are not a direct heat iyswim....

Mariam - I also have worked with laptop on my legs and worrying about that even. 

L
xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey ladies 

Hot water bottles/heated wheatbags are fine during stimms because the warmth can help improve blood flow to the womb and ovaries so encouraging follie and womb lining growth. In Chinese medicine (acupuncture) the see fertility issues as having a "cold warm" so need to keep your belly and back (and feet) covered and warm at all times.....but not raise your body temperature. Just wrapping a jumper or pashmina around you is a good idea...and wear socks/slippers. As Lentil mentioned, eating warming foods are good too...like ginger, beans, grains and vegetables such as mustard greens, winter squash, cabbage and kale. Avoid ice cold drinks, ice cream and foods that are very cold. Foods that nourish blood include fruits such as blackberries, raspberries and grapes, organic meats and poultry and vegetables such as turnips, spinach and dark, leafy greens.

http://www.articlesbase.com/health-articles/overcome-fertility-132-food-classsification-in-traditional-chinese-medicine-tcm-perspective-1122301.html#

I was told that using a hot water bottle/heated wheatbag for no more than 15mins at a time and only just warm/lukewarm was ok during 2ww but I don't do this anymore because I read more about having concentrated heat on abdomen which isn't embryo friendly.

Having hot baths is also best avoided if you can...as are too hot showers. With showers the heat isn't concentrated on one area and are usually fairly quick....with baths you tend to find your body temperature rises more than when in shower as your body is submerged. Another reason baths are advised to be avoided is the same reason that they recommend no swimming....because of risk of infection....during the EC procedure your vaginal wall is pierced with a fine needle to extract the eggs from your ovaries and so preferable not to immerse yourself in water that contains any beauty products, chlorine etc. Some women do still have baths but only lukewarm. As Lentil also mentions, saunas, jacuzzis, sunbeds etc etc....anything where your body temperature is likely to rise too much. Duvets are fine....living in hot climates is fine...going on holiday to sunny places is fine (think of all those women who still get pg in very hot countries)....but just don't go overboard and don't overheat unnecessarily.

Laptops....I put a cushion on my lap and then the laptop so the heat isn't directed on my belly.

It is all down to personal choice though and just have to think to ourselves "if this doesn't work would I blame myself for doing such and such"....if the answer is yes then probably best not to do it....my clinic said to me that to try and carry on as normal but if I questioned myself about anything then don't do it....if that makes sense.

Lots of luck  
Natasha x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

I think it's only natural for us all to be worried about everything!  I know I am.  

Here's another one... I had a real urge to drink Coke, and so I did, for two days after ET.  I've now read that you shouldn't on some sites, and that it's ok (in moderation) on others, but the majority says don't.  Of course, now I'm worried sick (I really should stop scanning the internet for stuff!!).

Oh, I know I can't do anything about it now, and worrying is the worse thing I can do but can't help it.

What is it with these hormones, one minute mood couldn't be higher then I'm crashing down and worried sick!!!      

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

478emma said:


> I think it's only natural for us all to be worried about everything! I know I am.
> 
> Here's another one... I had a real urge to drink Coke, and so I did, for two days after ET. I've now read that you shouldn't on some sites, and that it's ok (in moderation) on others, but the majority says don't. Of course, now I'm worried sick (I really should stop scanning the internet for stuff!!).
> 
> ...


It is completely natural to worry about every little thing.....I've been through enough 2ww naturally and through treatment to understand that 

The thing is, everything in moderation....don't stress over something you've already done as you can't change that....but also just try not to do anything that you then will be worrying about.

Having the odd glass of diet coke is fine....drinking gallons of the stuff properly isn't a great idea as it contains caffeine and aspartame.

Even having the odd glass of red wine is probably fine too as it's supposed to help with blood flow...but don't drink the whole bottle.

It's what you feel comfortable doing.....personal choice 

....and the HCG trigger injection which can stay in your body for up to 14 days, plus the progesterone support during 2ww can cause so many side effects and symptoms that we're all just raging balls of hormones....here's just some of the progesterone side effects...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

Sticky vibes & positive thoughts to you all    

Natasha x


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

well today is horrible     cant stop crying , my stomach looks like im 5 month pregnant and ive got tummy ache ! Oh the joys of IVF


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Natasha, you really know your stuff  

It's funny cause I've started getting really aching joints and never put the two together.  I didn't imagine in a million years that it would be to do with the progesterone.  Thanks for that. 

Better get some work done now lol...



xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ellsbells said:


> well today is horrible  cant stop crying , my stomach looks like im 5 month pregnant and ive got tummy ache ! Oh the joys of IVF


The 2ww is the worst isn't it....



When do you test ?

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Ellsbells        

Minxy - thanks honey       

I think  have the prog to thank for my headache too - had one since this time yesterday now but not too bad.
L
xxx


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

ellsbells said:


> well today is horrible  cant stop crying , my stomach looks like im 5 month pregnant and ive got tummy ache ! Oh the joys of IVF


 Oh Ells, I know how you feel hunny. Stick with it, not long now.   

xx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> ellsbells said:
> 
> 
> > well today is horrible  cant stop crying , my stomach looks like im 5 month pregnant and ive got tummy ache ! Oh the joys of IVF
> ...


Monday ! If Im still sane by then !!!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

its official the 2nd week of the 2ww is the worst!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lentil said:


> Minxy - thanks honey
> 
> I think have the prog to thank for my headache too - had one since this time yesterday now but not too bad.
> L
> xxx


Aww Lentil hun, sorry you got a headache....have you tried Neroli essential oil ? Obviously you can't put it in a bath  but you could try a few drops in hot water and inhale the steam...it good for eases tension and headaches, smells great and is fine during 2ww and pregnancy.

Can't believe you're already in the 2ww...it's come round so quickly...I'm am rooting for you hun and so hope this is THE ONE. Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you    

Love n hugs
Natasha xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Aww thanks hon. I cant believe we will know by this time next week - i was fully prepared for the torture of 2 weeks but only 8 days from ET  .

I have booked tickets to go to the England - Belarus match at wEMBLEY the day after OTD and we are meeting friend s that night and the next day at leisure in London and then out to a show and dinnr. I have NEVER arranged anything around OTD and always been destryed with the BFN's and ended up setting sail in a case of wine so at least of they worst result happens we can go and get leathered     and with the BFP   result we can go and chill and have a nice time! 

I will see if our naturopath pharmacy sell Neroli - its not too bad but just there iykwim.
L
xxx


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

Lentil said:


> its official the 2nd week of the 2ww is the worst!


Awww bugger, I was hoping it would get better in the 2nd week.

I have 12 days left till OTD and am stir crazy


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi

IM on day 7 today, and finding it hard, woke up early with really bad headache , feels like it gone to my sinus and my eyes are so heavy.Got a cough as well now,And crying like my heart was breaking, dont know why, dh gave me cuddles and told me he loves me and stop crying. Cant wait to go to bed. Think i saw on another thread  could be side effects as on bullets twice a day.

Take care and good luck for the bfp's


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

that progesterone is awful stuff, I had no side effects at all with the injections but seem to have every side effect that natasha listed with the progesterone!! Its surprising really as it seems like I only get half of 'the bullet' the rest just slides out yuk! x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

I have to lie down for an hour to try and get as much absorned as much as poss and still some slides out here too....xx


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

lol Emma, I was told the drug is released in the first 15 minutes from the 'bullet' and the rest is just a bit of mess for me to deal with, which I thought was quite pleasant lol.

At least we know when you deal with the after math, you haven't lost anything      

Oh, I'm happy again. Would you adam it


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

They're just plain horrid...have you tried "back door" instead of front ?   

The actual progesterone should be absorbed within about 20-30mins....the waxy/oily stuff you notice come out is the vegetable oil base that the progesterone is "suspended" in (progesterone is water soluable so has to be put into an oil base).

As Lentil says, if you can, lie down for a while afterwards and hopefully this will help.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hmm  I read about back door and orally but clinic we are at insist on the 'lady avenue' ! 
Good to know all the good stuff is getting in and the residue isnt anything to worry about so thanks for that info Minxy xx
xx


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

You ladies are amazing....

The amount of info you have provided in 2 pages is simply astonishing          

All worth knowing and you have certainly brightened my day


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all, 

Just popped on to hopefully provide some positive vibes     .  No, I haven't got any good news, that's still 7 days away but I woke up feeling surprisingly positive (maybe because I didn't feel like I was about to throw up    ) and it's stayed with me for the rest of the day, so I thought I'd try and share it.  I've decided that this should really be one of the best times in my life (seriously I haven't lost it...well maybe just a bit    ) because for years all I have been trying to do is ensure I get some embryos into my womb - and well, I have at the moment, so for once I don't have to worry about that and I don't have to think about the next cycle or about not having children as I don't know the answer yet....   So, I am just going to try and relax and go with it and enjoy being PUPO and the possibility of there being life!!  In addition, none of the symptoms make any sense anyway and today they have all gone away apart from a sharp pain in the left nipple that lasted 10 mins and was absolute agony to hide at work     and they are completely different to last time so I have given up trying to make any sense of them!

Maybe work is good for the soul after all - better not tell my boss   

Wishing you all the most positive of positive thoughts and prayers       and big big        for those that are feeling     And a BIG   for us all.

Also, it's good to write this down so that someone can remind me when I burst into tears tomorrow for no reason due to hormonal overload! he he

Bye xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Blackandwhitecat - what a fabulous outlook!! Thanks hin for sharing that and     When is your OTD?
L
xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey guys,
thanks for all the advice. being here sure beats trying to do it on your own.

@ Lolalocks you have every reason to be positive, you have got good quality embies. let the positive vibes flow. wishing you best of luck with ET.


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Lentil - my OTD is 14 Oct....so still plenty of time to go


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

Blackandwhitecat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just popped on to hopefully provide some positive vibes    . No, I haven't got any good news, that's still 7 days away but I woke up feeling surprisingly positive (maybe because I didn't feel like I was about to throw up   ) and it's stayed with me for the rest of the day, so I thought I'd try and share it. I've decided that this should really be one of the best times in my life (seriously I haven't lost it...well maybe just a bit   ) because for years all I have been trying to do is ensure I get some embryos into my womb - and well, I have at the moment, so for once I don't have to worry about that and I don't have to think about the next cycle or about not having children as I don't know the answer yet....  So, I am just going to try and relax and go with it and enjoy being PUPO and the possibility of there being life!! In addition, none of the symptoms make any sense anyway and today they have all gone away apart from a sharp pain in the left nipple that lasted 10 mins and was absolute agony to hide at work   and they are completely different to last time so I have given up trying to make any sense of them!
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much, just what I and think most of us needed. Another particularly hard day done, but one step closer to OTD

Thanks   

Positive vibes and love to everyone 
   xxxx


----------



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all

Well, I got a very very faint BFP (x2) today. Was slightly worried so went to see the nurses at my clinic. She just said you'll have to wait and see, so keep your fingers crossed. Am gonna test again in a couple of days cos I won't quite believe it until I've seen a 2 dark definite lines!!!   Hope everything works out.

Jo xxx


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Jo, fingers crossed that is the final result but I am sure it is so CONGRATULATIONS, I think we are in same hospital JCUH?, maybe we have meet sometimes in waiting room  .


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

congratulations jato, I've bought my pregnancy test today allthough my OTD isn't until 17th oct!!! but bought one which said PREGNANT or NOT PREGNANT, those blue lines make my eyes go funny! 

Also Blackandwhite cat, I like those positive vibes! I know its sounds a bit loopy but you should go on cosmic ordering website just google it, basically you make a wish and send it to the universe and its meant to answer your wish, basically its just a way of getting you to think positive I think, but Noel Edmunds swears by it


----------



## HopeD (Sep 30, 2009)

ellsbells said:


> Hi Everyone , do you mind if I join you
> 
> Kind of in Limbo at the moment had EC Mon 28th Sept and waiting (hopefully)for embies to get to blast stage ! Hopefully Et will be saturday well thats when im booked in ! Its our 2nd Icsi Cycle. Looking forward to meeting you all , how long will I have to wait to test if our ET is saturday
> 
> ...


HI Ellie

How did you get on? Your timing is the same as mine, I had EC on 28th and ET on Saturday. I'm going to sheffield aswell. Do you have test date?

Hope xx


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all, can i join this thread

Bit fat wobble last night and  only two days in to 2ww  - anyone else get grumbly pains this early on, I know they can't possibly have even implanted yet but very emotional yesterday. The nurses said the utegeston make you feel like AF pains and not to worry but it's easy for them to say this.

This is my fourth 2ww and i'm sure i'm worse, DH frustrated with me last night as he couldn't understand where the tears came from as we've not had any during the treatment, maybe I've been saving them up??

I go for blood test on 14th Oct which is only a week away, and the nurses suggested this because I am a stress bunny - any ideas what to do between now and then, up to now it's been a bit of radio, a bit if tv, abit of reading, abit of a nap (everyone needs a nap!) and waiting for DH to get home?

Sorry for the grumble, just need a bit of reassurance today  

Loolabelle


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey all,
congratulations to all the BFP and      fo all the BFN My hearts goes out to u all.

one day to go before otd and i am lossing it big time. i now have all the symptom of AF but so far nothing yet. still analying every tiny cramps, fullnes and discharge. should i just cheat and have a sneek preview?
work is no longer helping cos i am typing this from work.  any advice?
worried may2


----------



## lizerd (Sep 12, 2009)

Dont Test yet...  only one day to go...  and if its a negative today, it could be positive tomorrow!  and if its positive today it may change tomorrow!!!  dont put yourself through it as it wont be a true reading until tomorrow!!!  it will just make things worse!!

less than 24 hours to go!!!


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

HopeD said:


> ellsbells said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone , do you mind if I join you
> ...


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Loolabelle 

I went through the same as you. 2 or 3 days into 2ww, I was in floods of tears. It was just the build up of stress over all the treatment that had come out. Like you I kept it together during stims, EC and ET, but then exploded during the 2ww.

Also, I got pains and twinges at the beginning of the 2ww. I'm still getting twinges now, and I'm on day 7. Honestly, try not to read anything into it (I know its hard), its just your body recuperating after the EC and ET, aswell as the side effects of the meds.

I'm off work this week and also trying to keep occupied. For the 1st 3 days after 2ww I hardly did anything, but now I've started getting out and about - just for little walks or going into town. Its good to get the fresh air and out of the house for a bit. But I agree it is really difficult trying to find things to do to stop yourself from going doollally!! Welcome to the 2ww!!

xx


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

emabee100 said:


> congratulations jato, I've bought my pregnancy test today allthough my OTD isn't until 17th oct!!! but bought one which said PREGNANT or NOT PREGNANT, those blue lines make my eyes go funny!
> 
> Also Blackandwhite cat, I like those positive vibes! I know its sounds a bit loopy but you should go on cosmic ordering website just google it, basically you make a wish and send it to the universe and its meant to answer your wish, basically its just a way of getting you to think positive I think, but Noel Edmunds swears by it


Hi
I also test on the 17th, which seems an eternity away! Not got a pregnancy test yet, i know ill use it if its in the house! Banished myself from going near the shops this weeks so im not tempted. Ill save that treat for next week!

Hope your not too bonkers


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

loolabelle said:


> Hi all, can i join this thread
> 
> Bit fat wobble last night and only two days in to 2ww - anyone else get grumbly pains this early on, I know they can't possibly have even implanted yet but very emotional yesterday. The nurses said the utegeston make you feel like AF pains and not to worry but it's easy for them to say this.
> 
> ...


Your day sounds like mine! Cant beat a nap in the afternoon. Today my DH decided to alter my routine and is ill, so he's off sick and im looking after him. Im sure its only because he knows how bored I am, so he thought he'd keep me company today.

I also had those pains in the first couple of days, appears to be common and quite normal. Now have no symptoms at all, and thats stressing me out just as much! 

I have in a stack of feelgood movies on dvd. They take my mind off it, at least the length of the film!

Hope your feeling better 

 xx


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Dito !!!!

Still getting AF type pains too as well as the odd twinge from my recovering right ovary... much improvement so heading in the right direction!

Sofa, popcorn and movie day for me too..... 

Hope your not all going              

xx


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Thankyou for all your kind words - they make me feel so much better today.

My MIL has just been and brought me a newspaper and take the dog off me for a walk - how sweet. So now what to watch today - think i've done Dan Brown book to death this morning already.

LoolabelleX


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Just wondering if anyone here started pill on 1st day of period.  I started The Pill 8days ago and have been bleeding since.  Normal AF only lasts 4/5 days.  Rand clinic and receptionist said I should still not be bleeding and that she will get Consultant to call me back.

Just wondering if this is right or anyone else had the same

wishing you all lots and lots of luck in your 2ww  

Joanne

xx


----------



## carla13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi ladies! I'm steadily going crazy and have had serios munchies since last night! Think it's anxiety and boredom! Loolabelle - did you have embies put back on day 2 or day 3? Your test is 2 days after mine! I'm so scared of getting a BFN though that I keep thinking at least while I don't know, there's a bit of hope! 
Does anyone know when the earliest is you can detect preg hormones via blood test? I was toying with the idea of getting a blood test pregancy test done online, if one is available.
Well, positive vibes and baby dust to you all! X


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Carla13

I think blood can be done at day 11-12, my clinic are doing mine on day 12 as they only do blood tests mon weds fri - they suggested it but I'll have to pay for the priviledge. Ask your clinic. I have bled by day 13 in the past and this time i'm on cocktail of drugs as well which doesn't help.

You'll be fine, not long to go for you now

LoolaX


----------



## carla13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor you, loolabelle! Do the drugs make you feel poorly? I am borderline ohss so have had a lot of discomfort and have been told to take it very easy. I was worried that this might make it not work. I go to hospital on day 15 with urine sample! But then, I've just read elsewhere that implantation can occur up until day 12! So perhaps it is worth waiting after all! Carla x


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

eeek I am slightly scared have af style pains and have just checked and there is what looks like dark dried blood but no sign of af starting yet.  I am due to test on 12th October after having 2 frosties put back on 28th September.  If this is AF would it happen this early?  I am so hoping its not!


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Well today Im feeling much better and bit more positive , but I have just been to the loo and when I wiped (sorry TMI) there was a tiny tiny smearing of  - I dont even know what colour to say .... erm pinky, browny almost peachy CM 

  ing its not Af on her way


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

ellsbells - how many days past et are you? xxx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

had 1 x blast transfered saturday xxxxx


----------



## carla13 (Oct 6, 2009)

try not to worry, ells.  I heard that some people spot a bit when implantation is occurring.  If anything, it could be a good sign!!!  Sending you hugs! C x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Ells, i had transfer on Sat too and had that kind of discharge, tiny for a couple of days after it, it finally finished yesterday, only had it once a day, i put it down to trauma from ec/et, try not to worry to early for af 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all, 

As predicted, after all my positivity yesterday I'm feeling a bit blue  today.  Woke up and just nothing was going right for me - late to work this morning.  Not sure why, perhaps it's the weather?!  Or perhaps this is my progesterone symptom - vast mood swings from extreme highs to extreme lows...yup sounds a bit like how I feel before AF, so it must be!  

Ellsbells and Becks46 - sounds like implantation bleeding from the masses of info I have read...and I've read masses probably like you guys!  So, could be good news!?!  Fingers crossed for you 

Guess we'll all just have to wait and crawl slowly through the days to find out...with a lot of hopes and                

Starting to wish I was sitting on the sofa again but instead I'm in the office surrounded by men who I have decided seriously have an easy life - right now I'd give anything for a mind that only allows me to properly concentrate on one thing at a time (then I wouldn't consistently be thinking about this all the time and I could do some work!) and it wouldn't all be down to me and my body and I wouldn't be having hormonal swings!!!!!!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Ellsbells and Lisa - Implantation is normally 6 - 10 days after ovulation so with 5 day blasts this sounds like thats the reason for the spotting  .

I only had one spot of blood on the day of ET in the evening but I think that was too early.
xxx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

I do hope so guys thanks for your reassurance - its such a rollercoaster isnt it  

Lentil - I had a spot too on first day but that was like an old blood colour . this was really wierd   and it hasnt come back grrrr so I cant check again lol xxxx when do you test a gain hun xx

Sorry your not feeling too good today Blackandwhitecat I had the day from hell too yesterday. The feelings do pass so sending you lots and lots of


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I feel very upset and wanted to ask some advice on implantation, I know there are links etc... to it on the site but I thought I would just ask everyone anyway! ER on 24 September ET on 26 September and OTD is 11 October. I had my first UNI exam of the term this morning (great timing) afterwards I went to the bathroom and there was pink on the toilet paper. I keep checking and there is a little when I wipe each time (which by now must be at least 20 times) it is not red or brown but pink and is not enough to be a drop yet ...... sorry to be so explicit. I just thought I would be too late for implantation bleeding by now so it must be my period on it's way  is this right ? 

kxx
Good luck and baby dust to you all


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

ellsbells  - its the big dipper alright! When I experienced it mine was pink coloured and the evening after ET so I immediately wondrered if it could be early implantation of course! 
OTD is 13th so this time next week I will either be on cloud 9 or getting bladdered and trying to forget and just get on with life  

Pussens - its still within the implantation 'window' sweety - stay positive xx
L
xxx


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Like many of you, I'm on down day today.  Trying to work from home but getting nothing done and that's then stressing me out even more.  Difficult today cos embryologist said they can't check embryos on Day 4 but that we need to be at hosp for 11 tomorrow morn - sure they can't guarantee that embryos will develop onto blasts - so scared.  MIL texting me every hour to see how I am, I know she means well but I just need me time - switched phone off now!
L x


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

heres my fave joke to cheer you all up

My dogs is very cofused about his sexualality Ive just caught him making love to a cabbage !!!! He thought it waqs a collie !! 
Why do dogs bite you when you blow on them yet at 70mph on the motorway they put their head out of the window


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi *pussens, Lisa & ellsbells*

Implantation happens when embies are between 5-12 days old. When an embie reaches blastocyst stage at 5 days old it's at the stage to implant, usually around 24hrs later so when 6 days old...and can happen up until around 12 days old.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/4.html

Implantation is usually pinky/browny colour...there's info on the sticky post on this board called "2ww ~ Frequently Aksed Questions"...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

As far as I can tell, you're all still within that timing so it could well be a good sign.

*Pussens*...if you had EC on 24 Sept and 26 Sept then today you are 11dp2dt so your embies are 13 days old so the spotting could well be a little bit from implantation.

*Hang in there ladies* 

*Lola* (love the name, it's one I've shortlisted if we ever have a girl and I've just bought the new Marc Jacobs perfume of same name!!!)....good luck with getting to blastocysts....on day 4 your embies are morula (which literally means "mulberry") and that's what embies look like at that stage...100's of cells so difficult to grade....but fingers crossed for some lovely blasts tomorrow 

Good luck to you all  
Take care
Natasha xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Ellsbells -


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

ellsbells I noticed you're in Worksop from your profile, that's where I was born and where my mum still lives, I managed to escape!   

Hope it is implantation bleeding as I just had something similar.  My test date is 12th October finger crossed for us all!


----------



## carla13 (Oct 6, 2009)

snap becks!  Good luck with the rest of the 2ww!  How you doing?  I'm chewing the walls and any remaining fingernails!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Can i ask a question... Are you all continuing to work during the 2ww? i work in a really busy and stressful environment, where at times i dont even get a break  

Im due back next week, but dont know what to do 

Lisa xxx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

becks46 said:


> ellsbells I noticed you're in Worksop from your profile, that's where I was born and where my mum still lives, I managed to escape!
> 
> Hahah yeah !! Lived in Chesterfield for 10 years then Bulgaria and now back in Worksop , just round the corner from mi Ma ! xlolxx
> 
> Lisa , Im back at work Friday night  singing up in Whitley Bay oh the joys ... tens of screamin 8 years old sliding on their knees ...


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks everyone for writing back but I just went to the bathroom for the 55th time and it is now red not pink and spotting quite a bit definitely looking more like AF.

I won't hang up my hat yet but I think it's looking pretty dismal. This is my first time around and i feel completely wrung out with emotion during this 2ww I admire everyone who has been through it time and time again.

baby dust to you all 

kxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Pussen2 - when is your OTD babes? Don't give in. Hang in there! x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Pussens, please dont give up, you could stil get that result you want on test date sending you huge       and                 


Lisa xxxxx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi ladies, 

may i join you please...my otd is 16th. really had a bad day today and was in floods of tears last night and this morning...can feel AF symptoms and having been there twice before and its a place i never want to go back to again..unfortunately there is nothing i can do about it...it kind of feels like your hands and feet are tied up and there is someone waiting to chop your head off while counting down and u cant do nowt about it (sorry extreme dramatising here, thanks to my hormones  )but i hav just had a long nap and feel better for it.  
am really bad at counting so i dont even know how old my embies are...ET was 30th sep and it was a 2 day transfer so if anyone could help me out there wud very much appreciate it.

ells nice to see u on here, havent been on for a while and the other board is moving too fast 

a wishing u all goodluck ladies..lots of babydust to you all
xxxx
babylove


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Of course you can join us sweety and       . Your embies are 9 days old.
L
xxx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey babylove  
Was wondering where you were !!!! Welcome back   
Sending you     
Ellie
x


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

thanks lentil and ells...


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Babylove!!! I had a 2 day transfer too  although i dont test until 20th 

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Is anyone else finding the progesterone is making them go really hot at all? I amalso on Eostrogen patches so maybe its a combination.  

Just wondered and thought I would ask..
xx


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Claire7,

OTD is 11 October  

Called the clinic and she said to wait and test on Saturday but was surprised that AF had arrived as she thought it was too early. Anyway I am trying not to think too much about it until I get tested (trying not to keep crying and feel sorry for myself) I didn't even think I wouldn't make it to my testing date. 

Thank you for all your replies and good wishes it is very nice to read and makes me cry even more  

Will let you what happens am taking the afternoon off from Studying as I can't concentrate anyway !!!!

kxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Lentil, im the complete opposite, im always freezing!! Although get really hot overnight, prob will be the prog, we have put loads of hormones into our bodies over the past few weeks, its bound to give up effects. 


Pussens, what day fo the clinic make you test on? 

Lisa xxx


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Lisa 

had the EC 24th the ET 26th and the OTD 11th of October but now they have said to get tested on Saturday 10th.

kxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

That makes it 14/15 days past transfer, will be thinking of you on Sat    , i hate that my clinic make me wait 17 days 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

lisa25 said:


> Lentil, im the complete opposite, im always freezing!! Although get really hot overnight, prob will be the prog, we have put loads of hormones into our bodies over the past few weeks, its bound to give up effects.
> 
> Pussens, what day fo the clinic make you test on?
> 
> Lisa xxx


Curioser and curioser.......


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

xx


----------



## xxxdanixxx (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi, 
   Just to let you we got a BFN this morning , have rung clinic and hope to be starting another cycle in december.

Thanks for everything and hope to be back soon but with a BFP . 

Dani x x x x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

hi Dani, im so sorry to hear your news     , thinking of you and dh, take care

Lots of Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

Lentil said:


> Is anyone else finding the progesterone is making them go really hot at all? I amalso on Eostrogen patches so maybe its a combination.
> 
> Just wondered and thought I would ask..
> xx


hi lentil, i had a hot flush this morning I've never had one before but I started burning up from my head to my feet and was dripping with sweat after, it was really scary but I've been fine since. The only thing I thought it could be was the progesterone! Has anyone else had this side effect? it made me feel sick I was so hot I rang the clinic but they just said to ring back if it happended again? x


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Dani, I am so sorry about your news


----------



## xxxdanixxx (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi, thanks we will be ok, had an idea last night as i started to spot pink blood and had cramps  just got to wait for AF to arrive now and keep our fingers crossed for next time, want to try a day five transfer next time, im sure it will happen for us soon. 

Thanks   x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,


Dani - so sorry to hear you got bfn, sending you lots of big hugs, hunny.   

Lisa - i have to wait 18 days after basting for my iui, its nearly a 3ww.  Arrgghh. 

Pussens - good Luck for the 10th, sending you lots of sticky vibes.xxx

Lisa - i was on progestone and always felt hot, its all the hormones.

Had my scan - can't remember if i've alrady posted today all good, 6 follies, back for another scan friday then hopefully basting 12/13 october.  Anyone else taking asprin and clexane

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Feeling a bit low as I enter the second week of the 2ww - unsurprisingly, perhaps. Can't tell if it's the progesterone or what. It feels like a sign that nothing's happening, but I suppose you've got to have hope. 

I've gone hot and cold a few times to whoever was asking about that. I do worry about getting too hot but most women fall pregnant without worrying about body temperature at all so I'm sure it's fine so long as you're not in saunas or hot tubs.


----------



## lillystar (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi

Otd is this Friday and today got a full AF. I have spent the day in the office trying not to cry, with little effect! DH and I are absolutely devastated. I had hoped it was late implantation bleeding.  

We are going to test on Friday as planned but trying to be realistic.

Not wishing to rush ahead but trying to focus on future does anyone know how long we should have to wait for FET; we are at Isis. 

Apologies for no personals it is all a bit difficult today. Good luck to all of you whatever stage you are at I really hope this is your time. 

LS x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Lilystar - I am so so sorry, Have you double checked and tested? xxxx


----------



## lillystar (Jul 14, 2008)

I haven't tested yet as I thought we might as well wait until fridat otd! Do you think it is worth trying now? 

My tiny bit of hope is (and I don't know if this is how it works) but as I have a bicorniate uterus and the embie wad transferred into one half that it is the other half which is bleeding

A long shot I know. LS x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

If you can possibly do it hang on until OTD and        for a BFP xxxx


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi LS,

I am going through the same thing today and have been told to test Saturday instead of OTD which was Sunday. Feels a little different to AF but it may be just me trying to hang on till the last  Try not to test until OTD as if it is implantation that will give you time to build up HCG. You never know .... I have been reading lots of stories here about bleeding and then going on to get BFP's so maybe we will be lucky like that too  

Anyway sending lots of        your way !!!!!

kiki x


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

hey guys, looking for some advice

I think i already know the answer but..... i started getting so bad pains and about half an hour later started to bleed.

Now the blood (TMI) is really dark and clots in it. This isn't a good sign is it?

I am in so much pain and the blood isn't heavy, just seems to come and go. Feel so devastated.

Thanks in advance.....
xxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey all,
OTD first thing tomorrow morning trying to be positive but finding it really hard now     



Dani - so sorry to hear you got bfn, sending you lots of big hugs.     

Lillystar - no word is adequate at this time.     please try and test on otd you never know most women have been known to bleed and still have BNP


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Lillystar,

Thinking of you,    

Joanne

xx


----------



## jude888 (May 16, 2009)

can I join? I am into the 2nd of the 2ww (FET on 29 sept of two 5 day blasts OTD 13 oct)

i have been feeling all over the place and reading the posts on this thread have helped me realise that's how most people are feeling ... 

i am so so sorry for everyone who has gotten a bfn   words are no good really

for the bfps ... cloud nine is now your new home  

it's just so surreal that one of those outcomes most definitely waits for me in the near future and it's just hard to not know which and emotionally prepare for both

anyway - thanks for letting me ramble on  

jude


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

May2 -     for testing xxx


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

I've just tested and it's a  for us.

Can't quite beleive it's worked again.  Now just another few weeks wait until we have our scan!

Good luck for everyone else due to be testing

So sorry to hear of the BFN's. My thoughts are with you.

K x


----------



## pussens2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Congratulations on BFP Katy x  

Claire7 I am only new to this so cannot offer any real experience or advice but i am thinking of you and Lily star and hoping so much for the best for both of you !!

As for me AF is here in full force today so I think it really is all over for me. I will call the clinic today and see what they say but I have stopped the progesterone this morning. Does anyone know how soon I can start again ? 

thanks in advance and baby dust to you all

kiki


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Katy - Many congratulations !! xxx    Just what we needed to hear  

To all the  sooo sorry I do hope you will all carry on with treatment to reach your dream  

To all the ones on the ^2WW^ not long now hold in there

Well as for me OTD is monday although we are going to test Sunday to prepare ourselves for the dreaded phone call. Boobs have gone down in size but doubled in tenderness. Ive just had my first bath since ET   how nice was that  Ive actually got dressed to day too   ok so I milked the 3 day rest from ZW but hey if I cant now then when can I  Still having a pain in my left lower side ?? very strange .. its like a pulling sensation then just every so often same will happen on the right but prodominantly on the left. A dull ache in the centre too like AF but slightly different       Having a wander into town today ... might buy some clear blue PG tests and hide em from DH as he says Im barred from testing till Sunday 


Love and                                    


Ellie
x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear about all the negatives sending huge                          thinking of you all 

Katy huge congrats          

Pussens, alot of clinics like you to wait 3 months     , thinking of you

Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Well done on all the BFP's   I also test on Monday 12th, I think I am definatley going to take the day off as my test is at 9.00am and they don't get the results till 4 or 5 not sure how I'll cope hopefully they won't forget to call me like last time!

I have AF style cramps and had a slight brown spotting yesterday I am just hoping this isn't AF


----------



## Lilololo (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello Ladies

So sorry to hear of those of you with with BFN's, I know how hard it can be and you really need to give yourselves time to heal emotionally - its like a grieving process. Take care of yourselves 

Well, I have been really naughty and tested 2 days early   because we wanted to know the answer before we met with all our friends for a big get together with their kids too. 

Unbelievably we got a   !!! We can't believe it and in fact are not sure whether we should believe it as I am 2 days early! Could this be wrong? My HCG trigger was on 21st Sep so it should be out of my system by now I think?? What do you guys think?

We so want to believe it is true but its never happened before so I keep thinking it could all have changed when I wake up tomorrow!!
Lil x


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Only 2 embryos out of the 9 have made good quality blasts - the others got to blasts but not good enough quality to put back or freeze - feel a bit low after such a good start but I know I should be happy that we have 1 to put back and 1 to freeze - first time we'll have had 1 to freeze.  They did say they were going to put 2 back originally and had no explanation as to why now only 1 but they know what they're doing!
Well in just over an hour I will have one little blast on board - please let it be 3rd time lucky


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Congrats Katy and Lilololo             

    to anyone feeling low/worried/scared for OTD and to those with BFN

L
xxxxxxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

BFN for us this morning we are devastated    
how do we go on from here? no AF yet


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Katy - Many congratulatons so very pleases for you.

lilololo - Same to you!  Many congratulations.

May2 - So sorry     .

Joanne

xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

May2 - so sorry xxxxxxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! Katy and Lilololo - on your BFP!!!!!
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Lillystar and Kiki hope you can still get your BFP,

Katy and Lilololo CONGRATULATIONS!!!! ON YOUR    

May2 - So sorry hun     thinking on you...

Today I have strong twinges in the very low abdomen side sometimes at top and ovaries . It is not like AF but it getting me confused....


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I have been keeping up with your posts but feeling so   and worried that I didnt want to write a negative post.  Hopeful I will get some PMA back  soon!!

Ells - mi ma lives in Chesterfield by the crooked spire and I was brought up in Tupton for a while. only two days to go!!!!!

Babylove you are a day ahead of me huni.  I had a 2dt too.  I hope you are managing to stay sane 

Lentil lovely idea for the   for everyone feeling scared - I most definately am!!  

Lolalocks hope the et went well - massive congrats on getting to blast that is a real   

to everyone else    and lots of luck for achieving your dream now or in the near future xxx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi ladies! I really think its down to luck at the end of the day, this message board seems to show that! 

so sorry to the BFN!!  

So pleased for the BFP!!!  Hopefully I'l be joining you!

I had ET today and got a perfect little hatching blastocyst on board, however got a very swollen left ovary hence the horrid pain I've been getting, hopefully it wont effect little embie! sending you all love and best wishes  xxxx


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats to the BFP ladies  It's really nice tp hear the BFP as it means it works and there's hope

and so sorry for the BFN girls - been there and it is beyond words 

Have had mother of AF like pain this afternoon for about an hour on and off, also had acupuncture session this afternoon and she said too early for AF pains as only had ET on mon, could be implanatation pains or drugs (nasty progesterone), not sure she's reassured me as been here before and really don't want to be there again.

sorry for sadness but finding it really hard today, can't think that i've felt this bad this early before  Tears everyday

LoolabelleX


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello everyone

Congratulations to all the BFPs - so good to know it can work! 

    to those of you for whom it hasn't worked this time. 

I'm on day 2 of my 2WW - or rather, a 16-day wait, as that what's my clinic likes. So OTD is a very distant 23 Oct, and I'm trying to work out how to stay sane between now and then. 

That said, I spent today bed resting (still am), and I'm amazed how fast it's gone! Normally I'd be cross with myself about wasting time, but it's rather nice to just think it's completely fine, and for a really good purpose. 

xx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi ladies..

may really sorry hun here's       for you..xxx

congrats to katie and lilololo..enjoying cloud 9 and send us some invites while u r there  

pompeybelle..am tryin my best to keep sane and so far so good...hop u r not too bad yourself hun..shame we dont test the same day..i will only have one week left as from tomorrow ..eeek!

ells hun,how r u doing?i think ur otd is coming up real soon..have everything crossed for u my cycle buddy..

afm, just wishing the days away and dreading monday as is its af due date but with all the luck she wont show..it will be a milestone so back to crossing my legs and everything else i can on the sofa..

goodluck ladies in the madness..keep ur chin up      

babylove
xxxxx


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Congrats to the BFPs    

Condolences to the BFNs - been there, words can't describe the pain       

AFM, I have a large headache today - just really hoping it's not an AF sign as it feels like one of those headaches.  However, other explanations could be...  I slept very badly because I kept waking up with a sore throat.  By the time I had got up three times and decided to get some throat sweets and paracetamol, I was thoroughly awake.  And when I actually took the paracetamol and sucked the sweet, I ended up spitting the sweet out because I was worried it might damage the embies and couldn't sleep for fear or doing so...    So, that coupled with a very hot office today (lots of glass and sunshine), it is perhaps no wonder that I have a headache.    

5 days to go...

xx


----------



## LittleN (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Liz

Can you add me to the list, my OTD is 16th Oct 

x


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi

I think its all over for me, Had a brownish colour when wiping last night and this morning (tmi sorry) . But it seems to have stop for the last half hour nothing on pad. Did test anyway BFN .
However have been told by my sister if you don't have enough hcg then it wont stop your period as your body not registered ye, I know she was trying to make me feel better. But I'm OK anyway.Its our 1st IVF , i wasn't expecting miracles.
I happy knowing our egg and sperm do work together in a dish and soon it will stick to me even if this time didn't work.
DH crys more then me, I know men are babies lol, He gives me everthing i ever want but hes says cant give me a baby which he gets upset about.It me who has the problem if i can handle it he should be able to. It not his fault it no one fault its life.

Well got doctors at 9.30am to get another sick note and some diet pills, to start once OTD on Tuesday is official. I need my BMI to be 29 before bishop Auckland transfers me to James cooks for my free goes.

Good luck for bfp's, I still be around, as not easy to break the habit once you been on here a lot.lol

take care


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

aw Frazer dont give up yet is it full AF ?? 

Babylove - Test day Monday same as you sending you          

black&whitecat - hope your headache is better soon    maybe its a good sign  

AFM Ive got up this morning with a head ache and feeling sick. Think its stress  Mind you only 3 days til Monday now ! Gonna test Sunday as to prepare myself for the dreaded phone call   I hate that part       please be positive     

Hubby has hid the HPTs away so i cant even find them grrrrrrrrrrr



Love to you all

Ellie
xx


----------



## LittleN (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Liz

Last night I said our OTD was 16 Oct, I got it wrong it is 19 Oct even longer to wait!  My brain is going to mush the wait is excrutiating 

We have had IUI and this is our second attempt.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Why is that you have to wait 2 weeks despite the embroyos being 2 or 3 days old when they are transferred.  Wouldn't you test when the embryos are 14 days old?  Just wondered don't know if I am just being incredibly thick.


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all

Please don't give up Frazermic - I gave up yesterday after only 4 days into the 2ww, tears tears tears - today feeling better and hopeful, helps when all those AF pains go away. I think it would be so much easier if we went to sleep on ET day and woke up on testing day 

   

LoolabelleX


----------



## carla13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello guys!  Congratulations to all the BFPs!  Great news!  And hugs and hugs and hugs to the BFNs - suck up all the love and attention from people you can get, ready to pick yourselves up again and go again with renewed determination!

There are a few of us waiting to test on Monday 12th!  How are you all feeling?  I think yours is a blastie isn't it, Ellie?  What about the others?  Mine were 3 day old embies when they were transferred and I'm not feeling very hopeful at all.  I'm DREADING the test day in fact!  On the one hand I can't wait to find out so that all the suspense is over and on the other I can't bear to find out as I'm almost 95% sure that it's a BFN.  OH thinks I'm just being negative and that I cannot possibly know either way.  Put it down to female intuition and to it never having worked before!  Why should it this time?

Anyway, wishing you all lots of courage during the 2ww!  Come to the chat room at 12 if you feel like letting off some steam and aren't at work!

Love Carla x


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

carla13 said:


> There are a few of us waiting to test on Monday 12th! How are you all feeling? I think yours is a blastie isn't it, Ellie? What about the others?
> Love Carla x


yeah hunni 1 blast on board !!!!! Hopefully nice and snuggled but with our luck who knows?!?! How many of us are testing monday


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

ells hun, i dont test till next friday (my clinic is cruel like that!lol!)so a long way to go yet...am having fingers crossed for you...xxx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Carla

I had 3 day embryos transferred and I'm due to test on Monday.  I don't know what to feel because none of my cycles have been suscessful so I don't know any different I suppose.  I am dreading monday too, I don't know whether I should test with a HPT on Sunday or just wait for the blood test on Monday!  I've had period type pains since Wednesday and some light spotting which was brown, I am praying that AF isn't on her way.  Usually on a normal cycle when I get AF pains my period starts straight away.  I am clutching at straws that this is a good thing!  Argh its driving me mad!


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all,

Loolabelle - you and I are testing on the same day, fingers crossed for a good day   

To everyone testing on Monday   

Carla - I'm with you on the going mad    

Frazermic - don't give up     it's not over yet... though I'm a fine one to talk - see below!

AFM - headache still very much in evidence.  AND boobs have now stopped hurting (been thinking of sleeping in a bra for the last week or so...and now hardly anything) this is exactly how I know AF is coming usually.  So I worked myself into a right state last night  hysterical      at 3am on DH, who is now almost as depressed as me.  This is exactly how it happened last time when it didn't work so I am beside myself with worry    .  Been generally positive all cycle but now can't stop       If only I can make it through to Monday without AF I'll feel a bit better as I will have made it passed when it happened last time.  Off work today as head so sore so decided to spend it on the sofa with FF. To cap it all off DH is off to see his cousin today who's overweight, smoked all her life, used to drink like a fish is much older than me and who fell pregnant within two months of being married - she's now 7 months!  I know, I'm just jealous!

Sorry for feeling so sorry for myself - so much for my positive thoughts about remaining calm and enjoying being PUPO...!  On the positive side it doesn't actually 'feel' like AF is going to start...no pains and because I have endo I usually get other more   bowel-related side effects, which aren't in evidence.  So, I am clinging on to the fact that there is still hope.


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackandwhitecat, i think we sound quite similar - because I've been here before (3times) I am seeing this time exactly the same os the times before, but I'm not sure it is - I haven't had sore boobies at all this time, thought I caught a little ache in one yesterday but I'm not sure. All in all I'm going slightly (not very quiestly mad! ) and although a few AF pains nothing like before, but honestly can't remember.

Got really upset on the way to acupuncture yesterday (again) - poor Dr when I got there, bless - she tried to reassure me, sticking needles everywhere trying to cover every angle.

I'm dreading testing as it's at the clinic this time on day 12 - they tell you twenty minutes after, all I can envisage is me in a heap in the waiting room, but looking at the little embies on my photo now I keep telling them to keep going, grab on.

OMG - look likes the ravings of a mad women  - sorry, am quite positive really today, got to keep going only 5 days to go.



LoolaX


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Blackandwhitecat and Loolabelle-       sweety you are in need of massive cyber hugs           Please dont get upset yet as you still know nothing and as we all know early pg signs are v similar to pre AF signs. (thanks for that mother nature).

Over on another cycle buddy thread our mod caz gave us the PUPO broom so I am going to go and get one and give it to you here and for anyone else nearing OTD that needs it, as it really helped me and I hope it helps you too.

L
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Thinking of all of you going through 2ww.

Joanne

xx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I have been very very naughty and tested early today and there was a faint positive - HOWEVER, it is only 12 days since the hcg shot, so I assume that could still be in my system. And my official testing day isn't until next Wednesday so I've been very bad indeed.

I'm going to test again on Sun/Mon, depending on how long I can hold out, and at least by that point any trigger hcg should be gone.

For those symptom spotting, mine have been exactly the same as my first, failed, IVF - got myself into a right state a couple of days ago when I had very bad period pains. Since then I've had spotting too, which I wish would go away. Some days my boobs have been sensitive - some days they haven't been at all!

Good luck to everyone waiting, congrats to those with BFPs and ((hugs)) to those without.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

I cant find it....i will put it here as soon as I do xxxx  
xxxx


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Lentil and Loolabelle, thanks, you've made me feel a lot better.  Still got   running down my face but slightly more  .  It's actually good to know everyone else goes a bit   too.  Lots and lots of          to you both.

Helenff - you are a brave woman testing early, I hope it all works out, I think the trigger shot should be out by now... Lots of     for you

Off to surf the boards, back in a bit...


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

well ive NO patience what so ever. just done a test and surprise surprise bfN !!! just hoping ive tested too earlty but not holding out much hope now


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Ellsbells     Its too early I would have thought honey. I know some people test this early and get BFP but lots do and get BFN only to then find its BFP on OTD.    

L
xxxx


----------



## princess31 (Sep 15, 2009)

BFN for us!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gutted!
It was our first cycle of ivf and we had one grade 4 embie transferred

Does anyone know how long I will have to wait until I can go for FET?
We have 13 frosties grade three, waiting for us!
I wasn't going to put myself through this again, Its so hard when you get the negative result.

I'm consoling myself with chocolate and coffee as I gave it up because i thought it would aid implantation but obviously not!

Anyway good luck to all who are waiting to test!! and big hugs to everyone who also got BFN's xxx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

awww.ells hun, dont give up yet...u know its not over till the witch arrives and alot can happen in two days so hang in there..i am really toying with the idea of testing early but i have resisted so far..no hpt's in the house and i  hop i keep that way..chin up babe..its not over     

xxxx


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

princess, so sorry hun    . It depens of the clinic, my clinic for example is after you have 3 periods. I hope you will have BFP next time with FET..


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Ladies please please help.... if you can!

So far I have nothing positive to work on ... well at least I dont think I do!

4 days post ET Still have a slightly swollen belly (from ec), still getting twinges in right ovary and AF type aches all over, keep getting a random ache in the top of my right thigh.. have sore boobs but to be honest i always do at this time of the month and never goes until the day AF arrives... I think thats about it!!

Any words of wisdom ??

However I do hope that everyone else is able to enjoy this time .... sending lots of     for those testing in the next few weeks

And big         for all those with Bfn so sorry

Love to all

x


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi everyone  

Gosh I can feel the nerves and tension in this thread today. Lots of people nearing their OTD, how scary! I really hope it turns out to be a nice BFP for you all. 

So sorry for those getting the BFNs    

Oh Ellsbells, I gather hubby didn't hide the HPTs very well, or did he give in to you?? Don't worry, it could all change before your OTD, you've got a good couple of days to go yet.  

AFM, On day 9 of 2ww, OTD next Friday. I've worked out on the half life of my HCG injections that it should be out of my system by next Tues, so if I have the courage I may test early?? I've been getting lots of twinges and backache. The twinges are normal for me, I think (but I'm going that doolally I can't really remember what i normally feel like  ), but the backache is different. However I think the backache is probably due to me sat at the computer on FF most of the day.  

But we all know girlies that we shouldn't read anything into those twinges and symptoms, don't we...  

Coweyes - hope you got some good news today hun   

xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey all,

thanks for all the hugs. u guys are great.

the pain is not getting any better especially since AF has not arrived and clinic wants us to test again. i dont feel it is right cos our grieving will start afresh with a new test that reads BfN, what do u think? should we avoid the test and wait for AF?

CONGRATULATIONS to all the BFP 
   TO all 2ww  
may xxx


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

May - i had to test twice with FET this year as no AF and BFN and with a fresh cycle last year, my clinic even made me continue progesterone bullets after AF arrived as they thought too early for a period. The pain is awful, especially if you have to continue medication and you think you will never come out of it but you will, easy for me to say I know but you will feel better

Lots of     for you

LoolaX


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Princess - I'm so sorry    .  My clinic told me two months for FET but each one is slightly different

Ellsbells - hang in there, still a couple of days to go      

Bea-Bea - as you can probably see from my mental posts this morning I have absolutely no words of wisdom at all except 'it aint over until its over' and 'strap in its a rollercoaster'. Lots of     

Chickypee - don't do it!!!


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Sending lots of hugs to all with BFN

Joanne

xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi - got it!!! Caz very kindly put this on another thread for me and those needing it here it is again - Caz - I hope you dont mind? I know you only use it in special situations but I just felt there are peeps on here that could do with it today too:
So couretsy of the wondeful Caz -   :


It's come to my attention over the years, and from my own 2wws, not to mention the many hundreds I've seen on the cycle buddies groups over the past couple of years... that there is a nasty infestation that attacks women in the 2ww. The infestation comes in the form of the Negativity Gremlins. Now they usually start to make themselves at home in your brain around about day...oh 5 or 6 and, if you aren't careful to banish them out straight away (A feat that is nigh on impossible by the way so don't feel bad if you've been caught by them), by day 7 or 8 you'll have yourself a full blown infestation before you know it. Symptoms of this terirble affliction are: You wake up one day and suddenly, you're upset, depressed, anxious, panicking about little niggles, panicking about lack of little niggles, giving your boobs an extra prod and finding them lacking and desperate to pee on a little white stick despite all logic to the contrary that it's too soon... end result is, those pesky little gremlins have beaten up all your hope and sent it scurrying for cover and now, they're feasting on your fears. Nasty little critters ain't they! 
There's only one way you can counteract the effects of this horrible little infestation. You have to sweep away the gremlins with your big fat PUPO brain-broom. Now you can't use any broom, you have to use the special one - you know, the one with the Fertility-Orange handle and the sparkly bristles that leaves a wave of babydust everywhere it goes. Only when the PUPO broom have been thoroughly swept around every corner of your head, will you then find that maybe, just maybe, there is Hope cowering away in the corner just waiting for you to give it a big fat cuddle after all.

Where do you get hold of one of these PUPO brooms? Well, actually, look hard enough and you will find you all have one after all. You just have to concentrate really hard and it'll appear and you grasp the handle good and hard and....sweeep!  [/color]

Hope it helps
L
xxxxxx


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Lentil - you or Caz is genius, i think i may have found my broom this morning strangley after my first wobble, so consider it swept out (until tomorrow or another grumble) but as least we know what to do now

   

Thankyou


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Loving that Lentil - and thanks to Caz!
I am in that analysing twinges stage but have felt some very strange things going on there today.  Sharp pains lower abdomen and then throbbing sensation - though do get this sensation around ovulation time and before AF arrives.  I'm guessing it's just my ovaries returning to normal after EC, they were still quite swollen at ET.  
Glad the weekend is here and DH will be off work to go a little bit crazy with me.  We actually going out tomorrow night for a bit of the Grin up North festival - looking forward to being a normal human being again!!  
Ope you're all OK,
L x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Great post, Lentil.

I also want to say sorry for posting about testing early - I don't want to encourage anyone else to do it! The truth is, I don't really know what my result is because there's a chance I could still have HCG in my system. And just because one person gets a bfp by a certain DPO doesn't mean everyone will - some embies don't even implant until day 12, but still become beautiful babies.


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I have not posted anything for a couple of days but have been keeping up with everyone, big big congratulations on our      and big     to our  .

AFM bit of a negative post from me I’m afraid my first week wait is nearly over, but its all being over shadowed by my MIL who has terminal cancer being rushed into hospital on Monday with breathing problems, she had an op yesterday but that was not successful so she is due to have another one either today or tomorrow but she is very poorly at the moment and things are not looking good,  I am trying to support my DH and family as well as being positive, calm and stress free but that is easier said than done. Think my DH is shielding me now cos he doesn’t want me to get upset but the less I am told the more upset and worried I get. I also feel if we get a BFN this time round its going to be a double blow for us and I don’t know how we will cope with it all. If anyone has any ideas on keeping myself positive at the very hard time I look forward to hearing them. Sorry to make such a negative post but needed to get it all out!

     to everyone.


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Lentil - thanks so much for that     I think I may be trying to grab hold of my broom today. 

Snow white - so sorry to hear about you MIL.  Big    

Helenff - I'm sure we're all tempted to get out the little white sticks     

Crying over Jeremy Kyle now   ...got a real attack of the weepies today.  Been a long time since I started   and couldn't stop.  Definitely going looking for that broom...


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks blackandwhitecat - I am crying over extreme makeover: home edition - thank goodness for daytime tv we would go   otherwise!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

I see we are having a little wobble in the 2ww!! Understandable but please hang in there!!!

*helenff ~ * Naughty girl!!  I hope that faint line get alot stronger in days to come.. Good luck  

*Blackandwhitecat ~ *


Blackandwhitecat said:


> Hi all,
> AFM - headache still very much in evidence. AND boobs have now stopped hurting (been thinking of sleeping in a bra for the last week or so...and now hardly anything) this is exactly how I know AF is coming usually. So I worked myself into a right state last night hysterical      at 3am on DH, who is now almost as depressed as me. This is exactly how it happened last time when it didn't work so I am beside myself with worry   . Been generally positive all cycle but now can't stop    If only I can make it through to Monday without AF I'll feel a bit better as I will have made it passed when it happened last time. Off work today as head so sore so decided to spend it on the sofa with FF. To cap it all off DH is off to see his cousin today who's overweight, smoked all her life, used to drink like a fish is much older than me and who fell pregnant within two months of being married - she's now 7 months! I know, I'm just jealous!
> 
> Sorry for feeling so sorry for myself - so much for my positive thoughts about remaining calm and enjoying being PUPO...! On the positive side it doesn't actually 'feel' like AF is going to start...no pains and because I have endo I usually get other more  bowel-related side effects, which aren't in evidence. So, I am clinging on to the fact that there is still hope.


Oh sweetie, my heart goes out to you... I have had 2 BFN's and my second cycle was by far the hardest... Until I got to the 3rd one, I was convinced it had failed after ET! And I was so positive, until about 4dp5det.. AF pains started and they were bad, I got one almighty pain that took my breath away and told myself it was only a matter of time until I got another BFN to add to my collection... So I sorted the washing, carried a huge washing basket full down stairs... Hang it out and took paracetomol. The following day I tested (I know very naughty) and got a BFN! I wasnt surprised... but unbelievably gutted. SO carried on as normal. That day I felt like AF was coming, boods had stopped hurting, AF pains were constant... Lots of muscusy stuff... So I tested and got my first ever bfp!!! I was shocked.. So please hang in there. DOnt rule it out. My boobs went down and I used to wake up and poke them until they were sore! 

And as for other people being pregnant.... I lost my baby at 10 weeks and 10 days later I went to a wedding were of course everyone was pregnant (well not quite!), she called the other day and told us she was pregnant, 12 weeks.. SO fell pregnant straight away.   I was gutted!!! And when I start my 4th IVF, my cousin is also ttc naturall again.. (fell pregnant by sneezing last time) I know just as I get my results from my 2ww she will annouce she is pregnant!!  

Please hun, chin up... You will get there!!

*ellsbells ~* Far to early hun, *STEP AWAY FROM THE HPT!!!*

*princess31 ~ * I am very sorry hun.  As for FET all clinics are different.... Some say 1 AF others say 3. Check at your follow up hun.

*Bea-Bea ~* Completely normal to feel 'nothing' or to feel the same as you do when AF arrives.... AF symtems and very early pregnancy are cruely very simplar! Lots of      and   

*chickypee ~* Dont do it hun, itsnt worth another worry!!!   

*may2 ~ *Maybe testing again might be a good idea hun. As you clinic advises it. Good luck hun.

*Lentil ~* I love that hun, I remember Caz posting it to one of my cycle buddies!!! She is lovely. And thank you for posting it and finding it.  Hope your well (as well as you can be in the 2ww!)

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

can you add me please OTD 22 october FET 1 embie


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Snow white

Thinking of you, dp and MIL

Joanne

xx


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Snowhite, so sorry about your MIL, we went through a hell of year in 07, devestated with DH having possible asoospermia after routine sperm analasis, really didn't think there was anything wrong, then operation to see if anything there (and there wasn't) then his sister had a the first grandchild of the family, and without going into too much it kept going from bad to worse, alot worse,  every type of trauma imaginable within months of each other. It felt very unfair 

Sorry if this sounds really negative but what I'm trying to say is that I'm not sure how we got through as there were some very diffecult times but we did and it's now 2009 and we're still here and strangley today feeling just about ok.

Take care everyoneX


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Skybreeze, very sensible.  I think I definitely needed a good, practical talking too     Will keep the


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Lentil, just what i needed to get me through the weekend!

Feel strangely positive today, even though I have  had AF type symptoms. Only week since ET and OTD isn't till 17th. Could it be implantatiom symptoms? Bit confused really, but remain remarkably cheerful!

Big hugs to those with BFN    

   For everyone testing in next few days


   to everyone else

xxxxxxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi  

Can I please join you? Have just done first round of IO with Menopur injections and am on 2ww, OTD is 19th Oct!

Already feel myself going   with analysing every twinge and sicky feeling!

Hope to get to know you on here and I wish us all lovely fat positive ones!!!

love ally xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Can i join in having no PMA mine has completly disappeared, een having af type pains and this morning with the crinone gel TMI coming up had the tiniest bit of pink in it, had none since but think thats tipped me over     don know what to think

Only had et on Sat, knicker checking is now manic!!!!

So sorry to har bout the negatives, thinking of you all      

Lisa xxxx


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

Your most welcome here   
My PMA has been awol most of the week, but just re-appeared today!
I had ET on Fri last week and getting AF pain today. But still feel full of  

xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Michelle, the 2ww sends me mad!!! i really hate it    Af pains are mild, just a sore tummy really, been knicker checking all day  i have to wait until the 20th!!! No wonder im finding grey hair 

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## HopeD (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi
Its lovely to read all your posts and know I'm not all alone with my crazy behaviour!
I have my OTD on Monday 12th and its really dragging now, its my first ICSI, I don't know how I'dcope with this again.

I also have af type symptoms, have all week. Today I have a cracking headache, nausea and lower back ache, does anyone else feel like this?

Good luck to all

Hope x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hope, 

good luck for test date!!   

i have nausea, been getting woken up really early morn with it, today was the first day i managed to get back to sleep with it, albeit for only 20 mins

Lisa xx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Hope! 

I had bad headaches with my little girl in my 2ww, this time round I have alot more symptoms and feel really sick and have back ache and AF pains, which I never get on lead up to AF!

Your not alone hun in   behaviour.

Good luck hun they sound like really positive signs and its my LO 3rd bday on Monday so its a lucky day as far as I'm concerned! 

love

ally xxxxx


----------



## HopeD (Sep 30, 2009)

HI

Thanks for your replies! Its so good to know your not alone with this crazyness! 


You've given me more hope now Lisa and sounds like Monday is a special day!

Good luck Lisa and hope you get a bit more sleep.

Will keep in touch

Hope x


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, the 2ww is a nightmare!!!
My   is starting to diminish as the pains get worse. No headache or nausea though. But i know what you mean bout the knicker checking. We really do turn into mad women  . Sending you lots of   and  .


Hope - good luck with OTD on Mon,  . Your def not alone in your crazyness!

Stokey - welcome to the crazyness    and  

xxxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank u Michelle, not sure how i'm going to get through the next 10 days! and I know I'll be naughty and test before!

Does anyone know when the HCG will leave your system? I had my trigger shot Sun 4th Oct and we had BMS mon and tues!! I took 10,000IU of Pregnyl.

Already trying to whittle down the days   

thanks 

ally xxxx


----------



## fuzzybun (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey girls

Taking great comfort and reassurance that all the wind, constipation, lack of sleep, leaky fanny bullets, melon boobs and complete paranoia makes us all completely normal!!!   Thank goodness for that, not   after all.

Sending lots of      to everybody and   .

xxxx


----------



## fuzzybun (Jul 23, 2009)

forgot to add, my OTD is 21st Oct.


----------



## HopeD (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you Michelle, am goingto try an evening of no knicker checking activity!

Keep me updated and try and have a good weekend, usually they go so slowly but I'm gonna be wishing this one away!

Hope xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ya Girls!

Just wanted to welcome all the newbies  

Give big hugs to all that need them    

And send some         to you all!!

Stokey great to see you here huni    

Any problems ladies you know where we are 

Liz xxx


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to the madness Moosie  

Have a lovely weekend girlies. Keep up the     


xxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Wishing you all lots of luck in your 2ww    .

Hoping to hear of lots of BFP's next wk!  

Joanne

xx


----------



## lizerd (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all

AF arrived last night!  absolutly gutted!          but it still doesnt feel like a normal period..  although its been really heavy all night and still is now..  so i know its all over!

cant ring the clinic because its saturday so unsure if i need to contiune with Cyclogest and progynova..  does anyone know...

Think i may get a preg test today just to completely satisfy myself.    

OTD day wasnt until 15th....


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh Lizerd honey, I'm so sorry for you.  Do your test anyway just to be sure.  I've read on most posts that until the clinic says so, you should continue with your meds until they confirm either way.

I'll be thinking of you hun  

x


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

- Lizerd keep going with meds until u speak to your clinic, and do a test too just to settle your mind. huge   hunny xxx


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Need reassurance from you ladies - went to bed lastnight with awful AF type pains which then also woke me up early hours of morning - surely too early for AF?  Had them again a little bit this morning but nothing like lastnight.  Also have been going stir crazy sitting in house so have just been for 30 minute gentle walk - then started to panic if it's too early to do this and would it be too strenuous?  COnvinced I wasn't as psychotic as this through last 2 cycles.  Beginning to panic even when I have my morning stretch!!  Just wanna be normal again!    
Lizerd - sending you lots of


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Lolalocks - dont worry lovey - we are all as psychotic as you!!!  You are not   - it is just normal (I hope so anyway as I am much the same!)  I personally believe that a good bit a fresh air is much better for a tiny little embryo but then I am no Zita West!  Just do as much or as little as you think is right.  I went back to work after a few days and was out and about straight away but others have bed rest for 2 weeks.  sorry this doesnt help but just wanted to reassure you that it is Ok and you are normal!  xxx  By the way I have had awful AF pains for the last three or four days and twinges all the way through and I believe that this is very common  - it could be the drugs, AF or your uterus stretching so this doesnt help you but it is normal.  If you go back three or four pages Minxy put up a really good post about this xx


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks Pompey - will look for that post now x x


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey all, Im due to test on the 20th, thats 17 days past FET   had 2 embies put back, 1 8 cell and 1 6 cell     have no symptoms at all, apart from being mega clumbsy!!  When i had IVF i was sore all the time. Who knows maybe its juts coz the FET isnt as intrusive, drug wise.
Hope everyones fine or as fine as can be considering the wait we are all on!!xx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

lolalocks - just wanted to reassure you that when I was pg with Issy I had really bad AF symptoms and was convinced tx hadn't worked, I think it could be a good sign as the embryos are probably nesting in! Good luck hunny and your def not   its a really bizarre time and I don't think theres one woman out there who doesn't stress, and even when you do achieve that much desired BFP the worry doesn't stop! Its the rollercoaster ride we signed up for! and what a ride!
Take care hun and lots and lots of     
allyxxxxxx
P.S i think fresh air is a very good idea hun


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Good afternoon all,

Lizerd - I am so sorry  

MichelleD and HopeD - I'm on consistent knicker-check as well   

Well, I am pleased to report that after the lunacy     of the last few days, I am feeling a LOT better this morning and a lot more positive.  Actually slept all the way through last night, which may have something to do with it! Headache is gone and I feel pretty good.  Went for a longish but slow walk this morning - goodness knows why I am thinking I have to walk slow, I always walk most days anyway!!! Anyway, it cleared the last vesitiges of the headache.  And boobs have started hurting again but in a different way, up under my arms and right through to the nipple (I'm obviously hoping this is a good sign, not just progesterone!      I can't help myself).  Other than that, not much to report.  Got to do some work as I have missed two days this week through sickness and headache.  So better go and do that now.

Just glad to have my PUPO mojo back!                      

Bye xx


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Ally, thanks so much lovely lady - that's just what I needed to hear.  I really hope you're right  and I needed to know that's what others have experienced who went on to have successful BFP.
LL x x x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Lizard, im so orry thinking of you      

Mich, i test on the 20th too!!                     

Lola, the day ater et i went to Edinburgh for the day so walking most of te dy, albeit gentle, have ontinued to do this all week, i think bedrest would drive me mad, im not doing anything over the top but out everyday with the dog or going in town for a wander

hello to everyone, how is everyone today?

Lisa xxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

I think thats a brilliant idea going for a gentle stroll everyday, it keeps your mind of going stir   and the excersise is good for you.

I am having a busy day so far as Issy will be 3 on monday so she's having a party tomorrow and I'm trying to get the house straight and clean, also we have just moved Issy into the smaller room and I have been decorating it today too!! I must be mad but I do like to keep busy!  

Lola - your welcome hun thats what we're here for to keep each other sane and reassured!

Hello to everyone, hope that your having a relaxing saturday xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just had my 1st IUI done today so guess im now on the 2ww  

So heres my first question for you.. whats the score with having a bath my clinic said its ok but thought i'd get your views... im not talking red hot but i do like it warm!

Good luck those due to test soon and to the rest of you hope we can try and remain saine together!

Em x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Stokey, sounds like are really busy!!! Have fun with the party tomo!! What have you got organised? Today we went to see a couple of new builds, just for a nosey not thinking of moving  Getting a take away tonight and pop x factor on 

Em, sorry i dont like baths so only ever shower so cant help you, good luck in the 2ww!!  

Lisa xxxx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

lesbo_mum said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just had my 1st IUI done today so guess im now on the 2ww
> 
> ...


Hi em, I asked my dr about this as I was worried too (I don't have a shower!!!) he said its fine as long as you don't go over the top and make it too hot (which I occassionaly like to do!) so I've been having warm baths.xx

love another em!


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Well girls we  have 'Dave' onboard

it hadn't developed as well as they woulld have expected but it was still going and best place is back inside me!! fingers crossed now!

I am doing the burp study ( a ultrasound study about blood flow throughout treatment, and early pregnancy) and the woman doing the scan said no wonder I was in discomfort as my right ovary is massive with fluid all around it but said this is not a bad thing but to watch out for OHSS.  I feel slightly sick now I've drunk that much water!!

My OTD is 23.10.09

Rach xXx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Em... i do like mine red hot normally (you know so hot you end up looking like a lobster and can see stars lol) so i'll make sure i keep it warm for the next 2 weeks... cant live without a bath i find them so relaxing after a hard day at work


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

OTD is on Monday and I was thinking of testing tomorrow, just wondered if anyone had any recommendations for HPT's Some of the posh digital ones are so expensive, I just wondered if the cheapy ones which are just basically strips of paper were just as good?  Some I have seen say you can test up to 6 days before i think its first response.  I think I just want the one that tells me I'm pregnant so I am not disappointed!!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Becks... on my last 2ww i drove myself mad with pee sticks.. i must have spent over £100 on tests.. i tried cheapys, first response and digital... if im honest the digital was the best as it was there in words.. with the others i found myself pulling them apart and putting them under the light to see if i could see a line... off course i couldnt as it was a BFN but i still drove myself mad   DP thought i'd lost the plot a bit... i was also testing from about day 7 last time... I've promised myself im not gonna test until OTD this time.. lets see how long i last


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

becks - I recommend cb digital I know they can be quite pricey but at least its there in words! Usually u get 2 tests as well so I never feel too guilty about spending   I did the normal CB with dd and had to do about 15 till i was convinced and then i went and got digital just to completely make sure!  

Good luck to all newbies on board their 2ww its a    time!

ally xxxxxxx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks I'll nip to the chemist tomorrow!

I have already been in so many chemists, I appear to be unable to buy one just in case its BFN, I keep picking them up and putting them down and then leaving the shop.  Thinking maybe if I don't buy one too early then i have a chance of a bfp, i think perhaps I am going mad!  I am actually scared to test!


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello all

Rach - congratulations on getting Dave home safe and sound! We have the same OTD date, so sending you patience if you'll do the same to me  

Em - Congratulations too. Both my clinic and my acupuncturist (who works for Zita West) told me to avoid baths - apparently because the embies have no heat-control mechanism and can overheat if you're heating your whole body in that way, whereas a shower doesn't warm you internally as much. So I guess opinion is divided. Not sure if that helps...  

Lizerd, I am so sorry, and really hope that it still works for you.  

Stokey, organising a 3rd birthday party sounds like the perfect way of keeping busy... I shall have to find a child with a birthday to borrow... 

Having spent 3 days bed-resting (stayed amazingly sane, thanks to the radio and some good books) I went for a walk this evening, and finally feel something like myself again! Having been uncomfortable walking for most of my time stimming and beyond, I was so excited to be out and active that I ended up striding down the street far more energetically that I probably should have done... but at least it got my circulation going. So I'm now going to be joining you regular 2WW walkers. 

Hope you're all ok and doing something nice on a Saturday evening

xx


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi everyone

Em - I didn't have any baths for the first 3 days after ET, but then I have a bath every night now, but just have it warm, not too hot.
Oh and welcome to the 2ww insanity.... 

Lizerd - so sorry to hear you news hun   

Rach - welcome to the 2ww aswell. Hope dave is snuggling in nicely  

I've noticed a few of you have had really sore (.)(.) and AF pains. 
Last night I got up to go for a wee, and my (.)(.) were excrutiating.  It felt like someone was trying to rip them off. (Sorry possibly TMI) I had to hold them to my chest to try to stop them hurting as much - I've never experienced anything like it. However, convinced myself it was a positive sign. But this morning when I got up, they weren't as bad. Still hurting, but that is normal for me before AF, so possibly not as positive now. Also had typical AF aches and pains today, but managed to get out of the house and walk them off. So really trying not to read too much into it but its 12 days past egg collection, AF could come anytime, so I'm finding it  much harder to keep it together.

Its really good to hear others have similar experiences and some still get BFPs, so we should all just keep       

Love to you all xx


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Chickypee - hi hun.  me too.  one minute feels like (.) (.) are in a vice next minute feels like AF is in full flow.....going   and scared to death of going anywhere near a pee stick in case is it not the result I want  

xx


----------



## jude888 (May 16, 2009)

i don't post much on this thread - but i do read it to reassure myself that i am not the only person going cuckoo on this 2ww  

my OTD is the 13th and i am just so emotional at the minute - i am so convinced that this has worked (in my head) and am amazed at how much i feel it has worked BUT i am also so expecting to be crushed when i realised it hasn't ... 

i keep swinging between wild optimism and a deep sense of sadness - i have had lots of symptoms that could either be pregnancy or just af on the way (sore boobs, twinges, sore back, cold feet, tiredness) and am now convinced i can feel a slight tension/pressure in my low abdomen ... but i have been here before and i know i can imagine so many things and still end up with a bfn

i am dreading the 13th and hoping for it in equal measure ...

jude


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I am still spotting a lot since yesterday's naughty early test. I have bad period pains too. Can't help thinking things don't look too good now, but will try and hold on to some optimism.

  ((hugs)) to all.


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hiya Liz25    for us on the 20th, i was thinking about doing a test next saturday......   x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

3 pages to catch up on and so may people I just cant do the personals but I did want to say, please try and enjoy being PUPO and please dont test until OTD!!! 

Chickypee - Nor much longer left now - My (.)(.) dont hurt so to speak but my nips feel 'heavy' and sore.

Lizerd - I am so so sorry to hear you got BFN honey.   

Jude -   we are both   now and only have 2 sleeps to the TRUTH of the result. I am planning on enjoying being PUPO until we get the phone call and tell us the result. I also in my head feel it has worked. I am also sh!t scared of being crushed with a -ive result. I have a sore back too and I do get this on and off anyway. I noticed that if I stand for a couple of hours I get a sort of pressure in my lower abdomen too...hopefully not AF.

Good luck to everyone    
L
xxxxxx


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Lizerd - I am so sorry    

Well, I want to test earlier but DP ask me please don't do it  , and I am going to try..... I have AF pains and it's like it is in it's way and feel sooooo negative. I am scared to have another BFN


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all, 

Mariam -    .  Actually, no fear of me doing that, I'm absolutely terrified.  The longer I can stay away from the white sticks and in PUPO dreamland the better for me!

Lentil -       

Helenff - hope everything is okay    

Jude888 - feel exactly the same     you aren't    or maybe we both are??

Pompeybelle - nearing the home straight now      

Chickypee - snap    

Lots of love to anyone I've missed and big     and     to us all  

AFM - I have to report what happened yesterday evening.  Through the eve my back got more and more sore until it radiated down into my hips.  This was accompanied by AF-like cramps and some stabbing pains but not really like AF (if you see what I mean - hard to describe), lower abdomen felt heavy.  Also, my boobs were like someone was running electricity through them, so sore and kept having shooting pains.  Took the bottie bomb   and went to bed after X-factor.  Obviously, had a ridiculously bad night's sleep as kept getting up to 'knicker-check'.  Because of disturbed night I also had some wierd dreams - basically that it had worked and that I was giving birth to twins but they couldn't decide whether to do a c-section or do it naturally       I think this means that in the back of my mind I am tentatively hoping this might just have worked - gah, I don't even want to write the words as it feels like tempting fate and so many of us have the same symptoms.  Also it's all gone away this morning so now I don't know where I stand.  At least there is no AF as it had already started by this point last time hence the rampant knicker-checking!!!        More madness later...he he


----------



## blmcni (Jul 5, 2007)

HI Ladies

Let me introduce myself - Beverley, 28, on 2nd attempt at ICSI. E/C Wed 30th Sept. E/T Fri 2nd Oct (1 x 4a and 1 x 6b on board). OTD Fri 16th Oct. Signs up to now - cramps, headache for a few days (gone now), blue veins on breasts are very apparent (wouldn't normally notice them), some lower back pain. Last night I noticed some brown flecks when wiping - it's def not fresh blood, and hasn't been any more since. Any suggestions?? In last cycle I had a bleed but it was def red blood, not like this at all. Is it too late for implantation? It was 10 days after fertilization, 8 days after ET.
Trying not to send myself mad analysing things, but being    as it's not fresh bleeding like last time (bled on day 12 last time).

Love and    to all

Bev xo


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

hi girls!

I have been so positive throughout my treatment but now I have this feeling it hasn't worked! Mainly because I feel too normal no twinges or pains or anything, boobies are sore but I made a mental note to myself that before ET they were sore which I think is down to the progesterone!!! 

Bev from what I've read other people saying the 'brown flecks' could be implatation spotting so that sounds positive and I think it can be as late as 10 days post ET! (i would love to see some brown flecks)!!!

becks I have got 3 preg tests lined up! My first purchase was a clearblue digital but have bought 2 cheapies aswell, I've read the cheapies can actually be more sensitive than the more expensive onces? but I suppose the digital says it in black and white (which I'm a bit scared of!) I'm fiding it difficult to put the preg test down and I'm only 8 days in, just know I wont wait til sat!

lots of love, ema xxx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

becks 46 I found this usefull regarding pregnancy tests: http://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Emabee, I also test Saturday at Jessops!!  Let's hope we both get a BFP    
My AF pains continue and are more intense today so feeling that it has gone the same way as the last 2 cycles -  
Wish I could be more positive - maybe will feel better tomorrow x


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi lola! sounds like you are feeling like me  , even though we have opposite symptoms! I have read so any times that AF symptoms are very similar to implantation pains!! fingers crossed for us both, we had ET and EC the same day! I'm back to work tommorow, not looking forward to it although at least it will keep my mind busy. I've been obsessing over what my embie will look like now, how good it is etc don't think its good for me! I always thought following ET I'd be able to forget about it until OTD   do you think you will be able to wait? Are you going back to work or resting? xxx


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Emabee - have sent you a PM x


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Hiya everyone !
well i cant believe it , after doing a test Friday which was negative I did one this morning and after 10 years of trying for baby I have finally got a     !!!!!!! We really cant beleive it  Sorry not time for personals my head is just spinning. Will catch up later i promise. Clinic app for blood test tommoroo  
Sorry to hear of the negatives my heart goes out to you but please dont give up ! 
To the BFP's Many congratulations

Just a quickie also to say no matter how tempting it is to test please wait till atleast the day before i could have saved my self 2 days of heartbreak !  

Love to you all no matter what stage of this crazy roller coaster we are all on !

Ellie
x


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

ells hun....wohooooooooooooooo..u made me literally scream out loud..i was getting worried about u coz u just went quiet...OMG!!!!! well done hun..well chuffed for you cycle buddy..hop some of it rubs off on me as well for friday....yay!!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Ells congrats on the BFP lets hope its a run of BFP's now


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Ells

So soooo ahppy for you   

Joanne

xx


----------



## jojo:) (May 19, 2009)

Hello! was wondering if I could join you lot on the 2ww, my test date is the 17th.

Reading whats been written on here has made me feel better, no one knows what we are doing and i feel im going mad....i go from thinking positive to an emotional wreck!!  

The 2 embies that were put bk are only grade 3 and 4 and i feel theres no real chance I can get a positive....does any one know anything about this?xxx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

ellsbells that's great news!!  

I've just been and bought some hpt's from superdrug but i am too scared to test and have convinced myself that it will be negative anyway.


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

congratulations ellsbells thats fantastic!!!! also you have made me put down the HPT (until at least thursday)!!

jojo I'm not very experianced with the gradings of the embies but I'm sure you have as good of a chance as anybody, especially as you have had two put back, I have read quite a few success stories from women who have had not got the best quality embies but have had BFPs! good luck x


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Ellsbells - once again fab news      

Jojo - embryologist told me that they have to grade the embyros so they look for things like clear cells and no graularity.  However, she also said that they only want to give you the best shot so they will try to pick the best but the ones at a lower grade are in no way less viable than the grade As and she has seen plenty of them go on to become perfectly healthy preganancies.  Hope this helps  

Emmabee - Have a look at Blubottle's diary on the ICSI diaries - she never felt a thing but got a BFP  

Lolalocks - my AF (but not) pains have been getting stronger too.  Trying not to feel negative about it    Figure I have no idea how my body feels when it is pg...  Really hard to try and remain positive though.  Fingers crossed for us all       

3 sleeps to go...           and definitely


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Ladies, 

Can I join your thread to those of you with a BFP (keep your feet up and keep that tummy warm) and those of you with a BPN, let the BFP give you hope for next time and don't lose faith for the future....and bid hug. 

I am due to have treatment on 31st October, will be looking at this thread daily for inspiration, Lizzie can you add me to you first, please. 

Thanks.

Lynn E.


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh, no, just went out for a walk to walk off AF type pains been having most of afternoon.  But they just got worse and then I went to the loo and although there was no blood there was quite a lot of pain - felt like I was going to get AF right then.  I'm terrified, please don't let this happen to us again.  I feel powerless and completely at the mercy of my body.  I am finding it really hard to be rational...must try and keep the faith


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Black&whitecat - your symptoms are mirror to mine hun   hang on in there - not long now  

Rach Good luck with Dave   
Becks - Good luck for tomorro hun  
helen - Hang on in there hun 

Thanks all for your congrats - Ive been away working for 2 days so sorry not been updating you all. Lots of love to you all and heres to some more BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Ellsbells.  Not sure what I would do without this board, would go completely and utterly loopy       Will try and calm down and just keep the


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your positives.  Still got the AF pains and now some 'fluttering' on right hand side (where most of AF pains have been).  I usually get this sensation just before AF arrives so hope almost out now.  Lots of knicker checking going on here - arghhhhhh x x


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi everyone

Ellsbells - woohoo - well done and congratulations.   . You've come out of the other side of the 2ww hell with a wonderful result.

AFM - my AF symptoms have not gone away either. Totally convinced myself today that it was all over. This is enough to send you to the loony bin, I tell you. If AF holds off, I've got to wait until Friday for my OTD. Not feeling very optimistic today. Sorry girls... 
I just can't understand what causes these AF type pains, if its not AF?   Does anyone know?

xx


----------



## jude888 (May 16, 2009)

MASSIVE congrats ellsbells  

here is hoping there will be a positive streak of bfps now ....  

jude


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Ells, fab news, huge congrats!!!!!     

Hello to everyone!!

Well i have been having feeling very heavy type thing going on in my tummy all day if that makes sense, done my gel this am and the applicator had a bit of blood on it, it was pink in colour, so worried now that af is about to arrive i never get to test date at all   , think the prog is holding af back, so worried now, not had any more blood or that since then, knocker checking well and truly set in

Lisa xxxx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Ellsbell!! I just knew it!! Now I have somebody to go to baby club with!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo:) (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome! and the advice....Will keep you all up dated with my lunatic behaviour!  
Thats if ive not been carted off to the funny farm by DH.
             for everyone.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations Ellsbells that's brilliant news!!!


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

OMFG I just did a test and I've only gone and got a    I can't actually believe this!!  I think I might be dreaming.  The line appeared straight away.  Its only taken 7 years, I can't actually believe this is happening.  I'm now worried that the test is wrong and I am somehow dreaming.  I am soo happy!!    

blood test tomorrow hope they tell me the same thing!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

woo hoo Becks another BFP congrats hunny!


----------



## jude888 (May 16, 2009)

WAHOOOO!!! the streak is beginning    congrats becks!!!

jude


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

lets hopes the streak lasts for a few weeks yet eh girls!


----------



## jojo:) (May 19, 2009)

becks- congratulations!xx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

congratulations becks!!!


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats to those BFP - ive been following you all through the weekend but not posting as felt ok since Sat am and daren't jinx the good mood and lack of pain...

Anyway back in the wilderness today - hardly slept all night again and pains from hell started in the middle of the night complete with sending my temperature off the chart a couple of times which i can only think is a bad thing as I thought your temp was meant to drop when implanting. Has anyone any idea what this is apart from AF?

I've been here before and am absolutley terrified again.

I left my acupuncture session on Saturday afternoon floating on a cloud as she was VERY happy with what she saw (tongue and pulse) and so read this as it's working yeah, hardly any af pains since then all day sunday and then reality kicked in in the small hours.

Sorry - need some help today please - blood test on Weds

Loola


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

K Still in a state of shock sort of convinced that the superdrug tests are wrong but I did another hot test this morning and the lines appeared in under a minute! I have to go to the clinic for a blood test at 9. I least then 'll know for sure.  I didn't sleep very well last night and I feel a bit suck this morning praying this this is a good sign


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats to those with a Bfp's!!!! x x x x

Loola - Can I ask what you mean by 'your acupuncturist saw and tongue and pulse'?  I'm having acupuncture too at the mo to prepare for FET but mine has never mentioned seeing anything....xx

Thanks

Nic x x


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Mammamia - before actual acupuncture she checks my pulse in each wrist and then checks my tongure - no idea what she's looking for but it made her very happy on Saturday, now v confused as I think Iread too much into it


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Yippeee!!!!

Ellsbelle and Beck, well done girlies!!!  Congrat's on the BFP xxxxx

I'm in for basting today at 11am then start the 2ww.

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats to ellsbells and becks on your beautiful   's wonderful news

lets hope its catching   

love ally xxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Becks and Ellsbells - Congratulations!!!! WWOOOOOHOOOOO BFP'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
L
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carla13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Just got back from hospital where I got a BFP!!! Am so happy but so scared!! Congratulations to other BFPs! Good luck for today's testers! Hugs and hugs to BFNs!! Don't give up bunnies! This was our 3rd IVF and we'd had 4 IUIs previously too! It WILL happen! Keep believing! Love Carla x


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Becks, carla and Ellsbells- CONGRATULATIONS for your     

Carla this gives hope to me


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

OH WOW Congrats Carla!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Sorry not been on here for a while, have been reading all your posts, just not feeling positive enough to write something myself.

We all seem to go through the same feelings, thinking AF is coming and it's just awful.

I've been quite positive most of the time, but not really feeling it over the last couple of days.  I've got a bad back from a pulled muscle and have had a weird, almost not there, heavy feeling in my lower ab since ET, yet when I don't think about it (not that often) I don't notice it -  

I also keep checking the board of BFP and BFN and the last lot of ICSI's (sorry not to be personal here) have failed - I'm on ICSI!!!!

My (.)(.) went from being really mega sore to nothing and have shrunk back to their normal size too.

I'm due to test on Thursday but don't hold out much hope now.  Sorry ladies, I'm feeling really negative now, especially as this is our first and only go.  It has taken us 8 years to get here and we won't be able to pay for another one!

Well done to all those   and so sorry for the   .  My heart goes out to all of you.



Em.
xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning ladies

*ellsbells ~ *Congratulations hun, have a very healthy 9 months.

*becks46 ~ *Huge Congratz to you too sweetie!!!!

*lisa25 ~ *Hang in there hun, the crinone gel always comes out pink.. I wouldnt worry it was blood hun.  

*carla13 ~ *Congratulations hun!! 

Good luck to everyone testing today or tomorrow (esp Lentil!!!!)

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi everyone ,
Well just been to clinic for blood test so the waiting begins AGAIN for clinic to confirm BFP. Does anyone know how much HCG the HPT Clear blue pick up. Clinic look for over 50 HCG for viable pg


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

I've been for my blood test too, I have to wait till 5 for the result, how am I going to cope.  The nurses at my clinic were so happy when I told them, they know the long journey we have been on to get this result.  They said that the fact the lines appeared almost immediately was very good sign and not to worry about false positives because they only occure with the HCG trigger shot which i didn't have.

Ellsbells have you checked on www.peeonastick.com, they should beable to tell you about the clearblue test.  It seems all the Worksop ladies are having good luck!!  I think I might get a clearblue digital test just to see the result.

Well done to Carla13 too!


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I am still testing positive but now bleeding quite heavily, though so I know it 'could' be fine, I'm pretty sure I'm out. Need to test again on Wednesday just to be sure.


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Carla

MANY MANY congratulations

Joanne

xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Helen -     i hope you will be OK.

Ellsbells - replied to you on other thread re HCG numbers but remember everyone os different! xx

Becks     5pm!!!! thats one hell of a nerve wracking wait.

Natalie - thanks honey pie xxxxxxx

L
xxxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Just found more info on HCG levels on here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

xxxx


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

mammamia1 said:


> Congrats to those with a Bfp's!!!! x x x x
> 
> Loola - Can I ask what you mean by 'your acupuncturist saw and tongue and pulse'? I'm having acupuncture too at the mo to prepare for FET but mine has never mentioned seeing anything....xx
> 
> ...


Hi mammamia. The acupuncturist can tell a lot from your tongue, like if its coated or pink. Can give an indication of how all you body systems are working ie bowel, kidneys etc. And the pulse, is just checking your pulse for rate and regularity

xx


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi sat in floods of tears, am so sorry but has anyone had lots of af pains and had bfp? Convinced it's all falling apart


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Lentil said:


> Just found more info on HCG levels on here:
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0
> 
> xxxx


thanks hun
xx

loola has Af arrived


----------



## jojo:) (May 19, 2009)

Loola - Ive been haveing pains all morning!  in the tops of my legs and my tummy has swollen up like b4 AF.
Ive also been haveing a cry!


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi - No AF just pains every now and again but worse than before, seems so similar to the last two fresh cycles, but lack of sleep is probably adding to the tears 

I just wondered if anyone had bad pains, convinced it hadn't worked and got a BFP, looking for reassurance

Loola


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Loola if this is any help I had bad AF pains last Wednesday, Thursday and Friday and no AF and yesterday I tested and got a BFP  so hang on in there and don't give up.  I convinced myself after the pain that it was BFN.


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

me too , really thought af was here !   xxxxxx


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Ellsbells, Becks
Have had to call my clinic this morning as well as running out of steroids and mentioned pains, temperature last night and also dodgy tummy this morning and they weren't very helpful at all...maybe you have a bug? They didn't even have me down for doing a blood test on Weds, asked if I was going to phone them with my result Not filling me with confidence - if it is a BFN then def a change of clinic. Nearly changed before this one from Care sheffield to Care Nottingham but was talked into staying for a nothr cycle...wish I'd changed now 
Just had some air feel a bit better and brought my acupuncture forward to this afternoon rather than tomorrow.

Loola


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Pinkcat -hope everything goes well for you


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Pink cat 
I remember you from September sunflowers   Enjoy the rest hun I had Dh doing allsorts ! Even managed to get the stairs hoovered  
Hope everything goes well


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls, 

Fab news on all the good news!!! Huge congrats to everyone   

Well af pains are still here, no af though, keep thinking its going to come  

Have soreish hips today, i wish it was test date

Lisa xxx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Confirmed by blood test !!!!!    its official WE ARE PREGNANT!!!!!!!  xxxx


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

Well done again Ellsbells - now for the next 9 months! And congratulations Carla too!

Loola, a friend of mine had a temperature after ET, and is now 4 months pregnant. And AF-type pains seem to be fairly common for both results. Hang on in there! 

Meanwhile, today is my 40th birthday and the sun is shining, so I'm refusing to be blue, and am sending you all virtual chocolate cake and champagne for a little 2WW party 

Joanna
xx


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh Ells that's so brilliant   

Wish it was my test day.  I've now got pinching feeling on my right side.  I've never felt so emotional during the whole thing as I do today!  At work and keep feeling eyes tingling   .  Just went to chemist to get HPT but walked out without one - which is probably a good thing!

3 sleeps to go.. ugh.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

ellsbells


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Fabby news Ellsbells

Pray for me now!  Did they say how much HCG you had?


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

Huge congrats Ellsbells on the BFP   . Gives us all hope!

I had really bad AF pains Fri and Sat, convinced it was all over. Woke at 3am Sat morning crying my eyes out. Yesterday had headache and nausea. AF pain now gone and feel much better. No sign of AF. Just feel the need to pass water, a lot! Read on other boards that pain is common in both BFP and BFN. Not wanting to get my hopes up too much (OTD not till Sat). 

Keeping up the       and  


xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Michelle, 

Really hope Sat comes round quick for you, i dot test till next tues, but may test on Sun, my clinic make you wait 17 days past transfer, it seems so long, think the trigger jab is out my system as boobs are not sore now, just a bit tender, been feeling sick on and off, its just the pains that are bad, its just a constant ache over my hips and lower back,

Lisa xx


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Happy Birthday joanna

Thankyou all for reassurance today, it's so hard isn't it?? Stopped crying as well. Maybe two good days in a row over the weekend was just too much to handle  

Been and had acupuncture, feel a bit better in myself although pains are there on and off, no headaches, no soreness in booby area, gone off food since last night as well, (think its nerves) so really don't know what to think.

I'm going to out my feet up for an hour or two before DH gets home.

Take care

Loola


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow - so many BFPs flashing up - congrats to you all - let's hope Oct is a lucky month!!  
So many of us with AF pains - I feel like all I did this weekend was look up AF pains during 2WW on google!!  Mine have worn off today after having them from Fri night through to this morning although do keep feeling them now and again, especially after peeing! So much would say that they are implantation cramps but I won't believe that until I get results.  5 days til OTD - can I make it?!!!


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Lisa25, we chatted b4, are you testing earlier than next tues? I was contemplating sat/sun, OMG i dunno. See ive not had the trigger shot or anything as its FET so surely whatever result i get will be the right one? Your clinic is the same as mine, 17 days, grrr, enough to drive us all completley    

Any other ladies in waiting with FET testing early, ive got  tender (.)(.)down the sides, constantly checking to see if  im clear down below   yet almost dread needing the loo !!

Love and Luck to everyone      

Michelle xx


----------



## HopeD (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi all

It was my OTD today and unfortunately was a BFN :'
Feeling really upset and wondering how people cope? THis was our first ICSI round so I guess we're new to this still.  Have decided to have another go and booked to go and see a consultant this week so will see what they suggest. 

Congrats to the BFP's!!!

Hope x


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all, 

I'm such an addict to this site that I couldn't resist sneaking away into a meeting room to post.  Feeding my addiction!!!   

Carla13, Ellsbells, Becks46 - CONGRATS                       Gives us all hope!

Loolabelle - You are same OTD as me.  I had a bronchitis my first cycle and the clinic pretty much ignored it and told me to take paracetamol.  Went to GP and they prescribed antibiotics.  If you feel really rough then go to your GP as the clinic can't really help or prescribe you anything.   Keep those thoughts       

Helenff - lots and lots of        for you.  I have read where you can lose one embie and keep the other one and that can cause bleeding...keep the  

AFM - As I have been reporting I have been having bad AF pains over the weekend.  Seriously thought it was all over yesterday they were so sharp BUT, no AF, they seemed to have eased off and I am hanging in there.  Everything seems to have gone off today - boobs still itchy but less so, AF pains gone, slightly hazy headache... only 2 more sleeps to go...


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hope

Thinking of you

Joanne

xx


----------



## HopeD (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Joanne

xx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

becks46 said:


> Fabby news Ellsbells
> 
> Pray for me now! Did they say how much HCG you had?


84 hunni xxx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi everyone

Firstly thank you to everyone for their kind words about my MIL you have all helped me so much even if some of your comments made me cry,    but its good to cry sometimes, she is still very poorly and we are waiting for her to be transferred to another hospital for a further op, just waiting for a bed now!!! She has seemed a bit brighter the past couple of days so that has pleased us all. I am still trying not to stress about everything, its all out of my hands now so will have to wait and see what testing day on Sunday brings, hopefully MIL will hold on and we can give her some good news for a change.  Thanks again for everyone being there for me.     

Congratulations to all our BFPs     

Big     to all our BFNs, dont give up hope we will all get there in the end. 

Good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at,    for lots more BFPs.


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone!!!!

Congrat's to all the BFP!! 

My basting didn;t guite go to plan, i'd ovulated before they could aspirate the 3 extra follies, and my husband made 48 million in his sample and i had 6 eggs?  not sure what to think......

OTD is 26th October.

Big hugs,
rungirl
xxxxx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Just had a call from the clinic and I appear to be officially pregnant with an HCG of an amazing 1586 oh my god!!


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

becks46 - congratulations


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey snow white - Glad to see you are somehow getting through this honey.  Not long now.     to you and DH

B&W cat - still mirroring  your symptoms hun....headache easing now and AF pains subsided     it means something good xx

Becks - Wow!!!  twins ??

Ells bells -OMG you have given more more hope - clearblue digital only measure over 50 so how on earth I thought I would get a positive result four days early I do not know!!!!!  Fantastic news anyway and I hope it feels more real.

Hope - so sorry hun     you will cope especially now you have a focus and a plan B in place  xxx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi ladies,

ells, still abig congrats to you and becks...well done..am really happy for you.

afm, well, i always knew today was going to be tough coz its when i expected AF and she has lived up to her  promise and shown up..so thats us out of the game even though my otd isnt till friday..am gutted but i know am stronger than this..

sorry for putting a downer on so far what has been a very happy thread..wishing all of you all the best ladies..will still check up on you..am down but not out  

babylove
xxxx


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Just popping back on again so say...

So sorry to HopeD      

Babylove - don't give up some people still get BFP, keep taking the meds and still test        

Joanne -   - what a ghastly thing to be going through over your birthday!!

Snow white - keep going and lots of      and prayers for MIL  

Becks46 - awesome news    

Pompeybelle - always good to know you're not alone!!  Let's just hope it's all good and lots of                AND        AND      for good measure!


----------



## chickypee (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi ladies

Just to let you know that I got AF this morning in full force. Me and hubby are very distraught. We are not giving up, but really don't know what to do next ....

xx


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Chickypee -   I'm so sorry lots and lots and lots of


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

hello! lots of catching up to do, so sorry to hope, babylove and chickypee on the BFN's! Glad to see theirs a few positives though too. Come on girls we need to keep October a positive month!!!

So glad I went back to work to today, feel so much better than sitting at home getting stressed! still no symptoms from me, boobies are a bigger than normal but still blaming the progesterone!   let this work!.......... GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Becks

Many many congratulations 

Joanne

xx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

hey ladies,
just came back to say congratulations to all the BFP     

Becks and Ells bells -OMG  Fantastic news. Good luck now and for the future.

For the BFN       the pain will eventually become bearable.



we are still grieving for our little angels that did not stay at the same time making plans for the future. Since we have used our only NHS slot, we are now going private for our next Tx. Any suggestions regarding good clinics in London? 

May


.


----------



## lizerd (Sep 12, 2009)

chickypee said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just to let you know that I got AF this morning in full force. Me and hubby are very distraught. We are not giving up, but really don't know what to do next ....
> 
> xx


oh chickpee
i know exactly how you feel.. although the hospital told me to do a test tomorrow morning i cant help but think i may wait until otd day on thursday! there has to be some hope! have you spoken to the hospital?


----------



## jojo:) (May 19, 2009)

Emabee - Im going back to work tommorow, wish is a huge relief not to have soo much time on my hands!

Ive had a crappy day today.Havent felt good.....Have been going to the loo every half hour to see if AF has reared its ugly head!! 5 more sleeps.

     for everyone waiting.
     FOR THE bfns.xxxxxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi girls  

Please tell me off and slap my wrists     !  I Have been very naughty and maybe silly! I did a first response test today as it said up to 6 days early and its +   is it too early? I am so bad at waiting but I just want to know! I have 2 more packs of tests (2x boots own, 1xfirst response and 1xCB digital) My DH wants me to wait until at least friday but I know i'll cave again before then! Its the longest 2 weeks ever!!!

Had a lovely day though today celebrating Issy's 3rd! Can't believe where that times gone!!! (quicker than the last 10 days)!!

Sorry no personals i'll try and catch up properly tomorrow, its been a manic 3 days!

lots of love and   to all

ally xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

oh my god stokey, I did not know first response could pick it up 6 days early... I will have to get me one of those!! my OTD isn't until sat but I'm thinking I'l have to test wed! At least its a positive sign, I hope it stays positive for you! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning ladies,

It's OTD for me today and just wanted to let you know.......it's a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We can't believe it and I almost feel nervous about getting excited - it just won't sink in.

Like you, I have read this thread several times every day over the last 2 weeks and i just want to reassure all those waiting that I was ABSOLUTELY CONVINCED that AF was on her way.  I had the same headache and tummy pain that I get every month.  It's only over the last few days that it's lessened.  So never give up - it really isn't over until the fat lady sings!     If it wasn't for the pee stick today I still don't think I would believe it.  I have a bit of back ache and the occasional itchy (.)(.) but that's it.  So hang in there - wishing you all lots of luck.

Big hugs to all those that didn't get the news they wanted......never give up.

Massive congrats to all those with BFP's over recent days and good luck to all those testing today.  The 13th doesn't have to be unlucky after all!!!!!

Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## jojo:) (May 19, 2009)

Morning to you all!
Back to work today for me, and sadly AF arrived lastnight.   Thanks for the support the last week.We wont be bk due to finance and age etc....Thanks again. 
     For everyone.xxxxxx


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello all,

Good luck for testers today and congrats for all the BFP, one more sleep for me.   

Hopefully I'll feel better today - slept better last night but still have these pains, no positive symtoms - had very strange dream about terrorists in my house...not seen this on the symptom list!!!! Maybe it's a sign of stress?

Feel like putting off tomorrows test until Friday as AF appears on day 13 and day 13 is Thursday...reverse phsycology. DH said this morning he'll ask them to call him with the results and he will tell me when we are together later tomorrow rather than having to wait around in the clinic and become a blubbering wreck there and then spend the day alone.

Everyone has done so well and I feel a bit of a fraud as only had to wait 12 days to test so now worrying that if late implantation it will be too early....arrrgghhhh!

Keep going and take care

LoolaXX

Just for good measure for everyone


----------



## jude888 (May 16, 2009)

bfn for me  

will keep taking drugs and test again in a week as aftercare directions state from my clinic - but don't really hold any hope for that

congrats to the bfps and   to any bfns like me

jude


----------



## Giulia77 (Jul 13, 2009)

Good morning Ladies,
my name is Giulia and I have just had my first ICSI al Lister Hospital in London. My test date is next Monday (19/10) and I have no idea how I am going to face these days.

I have just found this thread so sorry for lack of personals. I will try to catch up with most of you.
Fisrt of all I would like to wish the best to the ones that are going to test in the following days and I feel so sad for the ones who have had a BFNs.  
Congratulations to the BFPs!   

Before starting the treatment I had no idea what to expect, but now I know that is a very emotional time that only who has lived it can understand.
I am trying to feel positive but it's very difficoult, isn't it? 

Apologies for my english...I am italian...
xxx
Giulia


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

jude, I am sooo sorry hunny    

Little Pearl, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am over the moon for you!!!

Lentil, I wish you SUERTE!!!!Hope you have a positive result       

well, still 2 days more for me!!! and AF pains are getting me mad, they are not strong and not all the time but when they come I really feel it is coming  , although it was due last saturday  I am looking forward the acupuncture session this afternoon.

Mariamxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi just thought i would join you, OTD is 22nd oct 16 days after ET, it seems sooo long and time appears o have stood still, why do some clinics liek you to wait 16 days? got sore (.)(.)s which seem a little swollen and heavy ( or am i seeing things   im not sure) but am staying   and hoping for a magical bfp

L xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats to the BFPs  

 to the BFNs 

and     to those still waiting to test 



Stokey said:


> Please tell me off and slap my wrists    ! I Have been very naughty and maybe silly! I did a first response test today as it said up to 6 days early and its +  is it too early? I am so bad at waiting but I just want to know! I have 2 more packs of tests (2x boots own, 1xfirst response and 1xCB digital) My DH wants me to wait until at least friday but I know i'll cave again before then! Its the longest 2 weeks ever!!!


  

When did you have your trigger shot ?

Fingers crossed that it's genuine +ve result but I'd avoid testing again until OTD otherwise you'll drive yourself 



emabee100 said:


> oh my god stokey, I did not know first response could pick it up 6 days early... I will have to get me one of those!! my OTD isn't until sat but I'm thinking I'l have to test wed! At least its a positive sign, I hope it stays positive for you! xxxxxxxxx


Hi

Tests that you can use several days before AF is due are only around 54% accurate if used at this stage, whereas if you wait until OTD then the result is more like 99% accurate.

Implantation only happens once an embie has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old, usually beginning implanting around 24hrs later so when 6 days old...and can take up until it's 12 days old. Only once implantation is well underway to complete will there be enough HCG hormone for a peestick to detect....and if you have a late implanter this may take at least until the embie is 12 days old.

The HCG trigger injection can stay in your body for *up to 14 days* and if you test too early can cause false positive results.

Ultimately it's up to you but why not enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible ? Why add unnecessary worry and anxiety to an already stressful 2ww ? Why cause possible heartache if you get a BFN when test early when it may well turn into a BFP if left until OTD....or get a BFP early on and then go through the rest of the 2ww wondering whether it's genuine or from the HCG injection (I've been there, not through testing early but cos I had HCG jabs during 2ww and as it turned out it was a short lived genuine BFP - chem pg/early mc - but it was one of the worst weeks we've been through, not knowing if real of injection)......please don't do it to yourselves 

Wishing you all lots of luck  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Just to say that i started bleeding yesterday, i phoned the clinic and they have said to continue witht he gel until test date, but i know it def has not worked again, what have i done to deserve this    sorry just so angry that it never worked agian

have contacted another clinic just waiting on recieving their brochue, but we will have to pay for this one so think xmas is on hold this year.

I wish everyone good luck and really hope you ll get those positives everyone deserves   

Love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Lisa

I'm so sorry      

Joanne

xx


----------



## Mellyo (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you on here please? I had 2 embies put back yesterday so have joined the 2ww madness! And start it really has!! I feel like an   but last night I went to bed feeling fine but had a bout of heartburn followed by extreme mouth watering that made me think I was going to be sick. This happened several times in the night  So much for a relaxing sleep.
I also have a really sore bum from the pessaries (Sorry tmi but I think i have piles  )  and I asked at clinic who said to use cream on them. I have done all yesterday and today but no improvement   am getting more and more fed up. I asked the nurse  earlier and she said that it sounds like the progesterone so thats something to look forward to for the next 3 months (potentially see still have   )

Really sorry for the moan but was so surprised about last night wonder if anyone else has these side effects?? Othere question is am I allowed to take sweets etc for heartburn at the moment??

Wishing everyone luck and love

Mel xx


----------



## Giulia77 (Jul 13, 2009)

Dear Mel,
progesterone is giving me a lot of side effects too (heartburn, water in the mouth, bloating, my breast is very sore...). 
I only hope that will bring us a good result!
When is your OTD?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Mel

Does sound like the progesterone is causing you some horrible side effects    Have you thought about using the bullets in the front door instead...a bit messier but at least it may help ease things up a bit for you ?

I got heartburn during a few of my 2ww's and the pharmacist in Boots told me I could use Gaviscon.


Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## Mellyo (Jul 28, 2009)

Giulia

My OTD is the 26th oct. Am pleased to hear (Well not really for you but...) I am not the only on with those effects. Have you taken any Rennies or suchlike for the heartburn as I feel if I had last night I might have got some more sleep!!
I am sure these effects will be good news for both of us as it shows the drugs are doing their thing!!

    for all of us and thansk for the reassurance.

Mel xx


----------



## Mellyo (Jul 28, 2009)

Natasha

Straight after ET I was told that i could use front door which I have done (Thank God as I dont think I could have done it otherewise  ) Still really sore so think I am going to venture out to get some different cream. I am a bit impatient but dont care today... Cannot take this for too much longer 

Thanks for the gaviscon tip. I will get that at the same time  

Mel xx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lisa    I am sooooo sad 4 you, really felt a lump in my throat when i read your message, hope you are bearing up and your doing the right thing by opting out of christmas and focusing on the next tx, please let me know how you get on in the future. Thinking of you at this very hard time.     xxxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm new on here but have been lurking for a while.

Just wanted to say that I have found camomile tea really brilliant for heart burn/indigestion.  My DH had it last year and we tried everything we had in our medicine cabinet.  The tea was a complete saviour and we don't use anything else now.

x


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay girls Question for yous!  

I had ET of a day 2 embie on Thursday so that would make it 7dpo? OTD 21st. Anyway today especially i have a really sore lower back, its just constant cramping, then sometimes in my tum and some sharp pains there too. Driving myself crazy with it  .  Some sites say that i can use a hot water bottle but i dont want to do that just incase.

Thanks girls

May
Xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

At long last    
Feeling very happy but cautious and scared. HCG 300 
L
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Lentil

I'm so soooo happy for you     

Joanne
xxx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

to all those that have got there     .

and to those that have got a     .

I have been an avid reader of this board and when someone gets a   I feel like crying for them! Sometimes life is so unfair!

3 days till my test date and am convinced AF is going to arrive but as they say it is not over till the fat lady sings!

Good luck to all those due to test and   to all those that haven't got their dreams this time..


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Maryd

Your otd is my birthday, hope it's very lucky for you   

Joanne

xx


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hiya, my test date is 24th Oct . . . feel like i'm going insane already!!


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi everyone !!!

lentil & Becks Liittlepearl  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!     

Lizard - how are you doing hun - thinking of you xxx 

Stokey Good luck with the ++++++

Loolabelle 1 more sleep !!     

Babylove How are you hun thinking of you    


To all the BFN i am soo sorry carry  on and you WILL reach your dream !  

Love 

Ellie
x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Lentil - congrats on your BFP.  How exciting!!!!!!   

Mellyo - hi we have the same OTD the 26th, sending you lots of sticky vibes!!!! xxxx

Well done to all teh BFP, and big hugs to the BFN.

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello ladies

Lentil... OMG hun, I am soooo pleased for you... Congratz sweetie, Have a very healthy pregnancy.... I totally understand you cousiousness. Good luck. 

Lisa.. I am very sorry sweetie. 



Good luck to everyone!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

WTG Lentil.  So happy for you       Was this your first ICSI attempt?

I don't know if anyone can help, but I'm due to test Thurs (as I've said so many time lol) but wondered if I should expect my AF to start before then as so many BFN's (  ) had AF start before OTD.

I'm really nervous now and thinking about testing tomorrow morning as I'm finding it really hard to wait (as is everyone else)...

Thanks, Em xx


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

ladies i hope you dont mind me popping in my test date is on thursday and when i came home this afternoon i did a first response test it was negative do you think an afternoon sample was no good or am i just clutching at straws


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

walsh1363 said:


> ladies i hope you dont mind me popping in my test date is on thursday and when i came home this afternoon i did a first response test it was negative do you think an afternoon sample was no good or am i just clutching at straws


Hi hun ,
I did an afternoon test on a friday 3days before OTd came back negative. Did one on Sunday first wee of the day BFP!!!! can change so quickly but you MUST use first pee of the day xxxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

478emma said:


> WTG Lentil. So happy for you    Was this your first ICSI attempt?
> 
> I don't know if anyone can help, but I'm due to test Thurs (as I've said so many time lol) but wondered if I should expect my AF to start before then as so many BFN's (  ) had AF start before OTD.
> 
> ...


Hi sweety - not this was 4th ICSI but first with DE xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I know I've already said this elsewhere Lentil but wooooo hooooo   

*478emma*....try not to even think about when AF should be due as hopefully you won't see it for another 8/9 months. It's irrelevant when your natural AF would arrive because you've not had natural ovulation and the cycle has been controlled by the drugs. In theory you could take EC like ovulation and count 14 days from then but the progesterone support through 2ww can also hold back/delay AF. Some women may bleed during 2ww and get BFP or BFN...some women may not bleed during 2ww and get BFP or BFN (and some who do sadly get BFN may not start bleeding until stop taking the meds). There really is no way of knowing hun....if you've not had a bleed then that could well be a good sign so keep positive thinking...you've only got a few more days to go 

*walsh1363*....you could still be testing too early....and need to use first morning pee as hormone will be more concentrated, doing a peestick in afternoon will mean your pees (and subsequently the hormone) been diluted with fluids you've been drinking. I've seen plenty of ladies test BFN even the day before OTD and then get BFP on OTD. Hang in there, not long to go now 

Keep the PMA ladies        
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Natasha / Lentil.

I think that I am officially       .  I'm not sure how so many of you go through this over and over again.  My work has suffered so much due to lack of concentration.  As this is out only hope (8 years to save) I'm stressing that it hasn't worked and that I'm going to be childless forever.  

I'm still so happy for all the BFP's though.  It is proof that it works and that gives me a little hope.


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all,

Lentil and Little Pearl - Congratulations    

To the BFNs - I am so, so, sorry. Lots and lots of     . Worst feeling in the world. More      

AFM - I started to get really bad AF pains last night and today, felt sick, hot and cold, so about 3ish I told my boss I felt rough and came home, still feeling pretty dreadful and... did a pregnancy test. I know, I know, where were the    , 4pm in the afternoon is a rubbish time to test especially the day *before* OTD, especially as I had a wee in the office before I left and then drank loads of water in the car - I am so thirsty at the moment - and I didn't really need to wee....risky strategy, BUT, BUT, BUT, it was an early test so I thought it just might pick it up AND, AND, AND, I just got my first       . It wasn't as dark as it could be (like I'm getting picky now!??! never had one before!!) but given the circumstances it was solid enough for me

OMG, I don't know what to do with myself. Still worried about the pain but...also cautiously over the moon... wow, wow, wow, I have been waiting for over 3 years to see that on the test. Going to test tomorrow morning with first wee of the day - like I'm supposed to - and then I will feel I know for sure. DH nearly fell on floor when I phoned him - forgot to check he was sitting down in my excitement...and I've always wanted to say that too...

Right, now for the questions: Has anyone's pain continued after they tested and got a BFP? I'm of course now terrified this is going to be taken away from me...

Best to keep the        going and throw some more babydust       for good measure and perhaps continue to put up some      until tomorrow and I guess blood test...


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Whoooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooo
Black&White cat !

I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

I STILL feel like Im gonna come on AF pains (although very slightly different) twinges and pulling sensations, back ache !!!!!!!!!!!!!

And im enjoying every minute !!!!! WELL DONE and Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

huge congratulations to all the BFP's fab news.

b/w cat - yes its normal to have the A/F type pains, I was convinced she'd show up in my last pg when i first found out! I had pain on and off throughout pg as uterus stretched etc and they were also like bad a/f pains. HUge congrats hun its the best feeling so enjoy it hunny  

lentil - huge congrats for you too hun and those levels sound really good, heres to a very happy and healthy 8 months treasure! xx

to the ladies who have had BFN's huge   and so very sorry its so disappointing and so very difficult it never gets easier the more you go through IF and just to let u know i am thinking of you. xxx

ally xxxx


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Ellsbells and Stokey, still  won't really, really believe it until it's confirmed a couple more times.  Just keep staring at the test incredulously to check the line is still there...OMG...jaw still on the floor.


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Can I just say a huge congratulations to all you ladies that have just got your BFP's!!!

I want to cry with happiness for you all, I cant even begin to imagine how wonderful you must be feeling and wish you all the very best for a healthy pregnancy.

Huge hugs for all those that have been unfortunate to receive a BFN !!    
words cant really describe the dissapointment,, wishing you all the best to get through this difficult time.

Afm.. well my body is playing tricks at the moment, lots of af type pains aches and niggles.. otd this sunday.... am definately in need of some                 

Hope everyone else is ok and coping well with this madness.

Bea x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Blackandwhitecat

I'm SOOOOO happy for you     

Joanne

xx


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Pinkcat - Hold in there!!  From what i've read, that is not a sure sign of AF.

This is my first time too but i'm only on day 4 of 2ww.  When is your OTD?

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## carla13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats to all those bfps, specially lentil!! Hugs to bfns - don't give up now! It will happen for you too! Now the dreaded 3 wk wait to scan! Aggghhh! Apparently if you are still pregnant then, odds of keeping baby go up to 90%! take care everyone! Hugs! Carla x


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

Can't believe it, i'm due to test on Thurs, wanted to test tom morning and DH said no, just been to loo and very faint brown when wiped (sorry TMI).

I'm so gutted, it can't be implant bleeding cause it's too late!!  I haven't told him yet - suppose I don't want to believe it myself and feel like crying but if I do then he'll know what's wrong.

I suppose it was a long shot as it was our first attempt - but it was our ONLY attempt too.  I am so upset I can't describe it and I now have to pretend it's just a normal day as we have my cousin coming round in an hour    

I know I'm still supposed to test, and understand the 'what's the point' now.  

That's it for us.  No more chances.

Good luck for the rest of you.

xx


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi

Congrat to all the bfps , hope it plain sailing from here.

AFM- BFN which i already knew since ive been bleeding heavy since friday, even go to see my white womb lining, (TMI).

Take care


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*478emma*

....it's not over yet so although it's hard, try and hang in there and stay positive  You had EC on 29 Sept and ET on 1 Oct so you're 12dp2dt ie your embies are 14 days old. The spotting is a bit of brown so not red, which is ok. It could well be a little bit from implantation or as the womb lining thickens more. Lots of ladies have some spotting/bleeding in early pregnancy so it's not over until you actually test on OTD...and hopefully it won't be over then !! I've mentioned it before but I'll say again...a friend of mine had full flow red bleeds, no symptoms, no weight gain (wore same pair of jeans all way through pregnancy, even to hospital as she was going into labour)...and her son is 14 this week ! 

Have a look at this poll on Voting board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

Take care  
Natasha x


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackandwhitecat and lentil CONGRATULATIONS!!!   

478emma, don't give up, I've read spotting is not bad.

Still 2 nights until test, I'll try not test tomorrow...


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

478emma

I wouldnt give up yet its not over, it does sound like an implant bleed you may have implanted late.
a few docs also say that with IVF etc there is more chance of a little lining coming away as a bleed (i suppose cos we make so much, well not me but!)

          

May
Xx


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow congratulations to all the BFP's we seem to be having a run of them!  Big hugs to the BFN and to all those on the 2ww.  We know what you are going through. 

I still can't believe I got a BFP I am stunned.  Contacted my clinic today and have booked an early scan for the 27th October, how am I going to survive till then.  Have been walking around in a bit of a daze today not actually getting much done and generally making a lot of mistakes!  I've felt sick since yesterday and not had much of an appetite and also had AF pains, the nurse at the clinic said this was normal and just caused by all the shifting around and hormones in my body and to eat little and often.

I've just heard that I am Aunty again, my sis in law has just given birth to a baby boy!


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

god this 2 ww is getting worse and worse, feel unbelievably negative all the time! now have 4 pregnancy tests lined up! Planned on testing early but can't bring myself to do it! just want to feel myself again and know one way or another. 

This board is also a rollercoaster of emotions!!! mix of BFN's and BFP's, big   to you all and good luck with your next step!

ema xx


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!!!!  Lentil , B&W Cat .....the most fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


                

Yahoooooooooo!!!!!!


I am so so pleased for you bothxxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

This 2ww is dragging... 10 days to go yet... how do you girls keep saine


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

*****-mum - i know it is so hard!!!!!!!  i've got 12 sleeps to go.  I've filled the next 7 days with lots of busy jobs and meeting friends, good to get out the house, so i dreading the last 5 days...!  FF is great for a rant or a moan etc.

Great news for the BFP!!!
Senfing big hugs to the BFN xxxxx


big hugs,
rungirl
xxxxx


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all, 

Thanks so much for all your posts.  Well, today is 'official test day' and I did the 'official' test this morning and the other one in the pack from my pg tests and, yes it is true I am   (sort of didn't really believe it last night/couldn't take it in).  Just sent result to clinic and mine don't do blood tests they just accept the pg test as a +ve so I've got another 2 weeks to wait until I get any 'outside' confirmation.  I am absolutely delighted but also realise this is just the beginning and after more than 3 years I think this is going to take a while to get my head around.  Feels really strange actually - thought I would sleep so well last night but instead was still up half the night!  Crazy stuff!

Lesbo_mum - we don't!  We go completely


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi all

Well Im pretty sure AF is well and truly here. Small spot of blood on Monday night and yesterday and today its a fair amount of brown blood (TMI). Did HPT yesterday and it was negative. OTD not till Sat. Will still do test then.
Spent yesterday crying, but feel better today.

Congrats blackandwhitecat on the BFP!!!!!!!!!

Hello to everyone else, hope your all okay


xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

to those that have got  . Thinking of you 

and massive congratulations for all those     

I don't think anyone realises what a rollercoaster of emotions we face before we board this rollercoaster of infertility.

Good luck to all those yet to test!!


----------



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all

Just wanted to update you. After getting a faint positive on my OTD, I went to see the nurses at my clinic about it. She told me not to worry and to treat it as a pregnancy. That did put my mind at rest for a while. Unfortunately, I started to bleed on the following Friday (3 days later). I've had blood tests to confirm that it's definitely not an ongoing pregnancy. It has taken me a while to come to terms with it, but I'm slowly getting there.

Just wanted to say thanks for all the support. Good luck to all the ladies who are still waiting and sorry to those who have had bad news xxx

PS Just wondering why I was taken off the list, was a little hurt by that. 

Luv Jo x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Jato i am very sorry about your BFN    
I have no idea why you arent on the list so i have re added you   Probably something i did   No intention ment by it, just a mistake! Sorry again

Liz xx


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Lizzy

Sorry, I meant to say in my original post that it's IVF i'm having.

Thanks for adding me to the list.

Kate x


----------



## Giulia77 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello everyone!

First of all congratulations to all the BFPs      and many hugs to the BFNs    

I have a question: I had ET (5 day transfer) on the 10th and EC on the 5th. My doctor told me to test on the 19th.
why have I seen that many girls are asked by their hospitals to wait for more days?

Thanks, I am a bit confused!!!!
xxx
Giulia


----------



## milliemorley (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello 

My name is Millie and I'm a newbie to this forum but not to TTC with tx  
I'm currently PUPO with one blastie on board that is b grade.
I had EC on the 2nd October and ET on the 8th (Day 6 Blastie)

I was told to test on Sunday the 18th which will be 16 days post EC for me. This is the standard time to test from our clinic. I was originally told to test 14 days post ET, but the nurse didn't realise we had a 6 day Blastie going back.

I just wanted to wish everyone good luck and I hope that you aren't going   cos I know I'm a bit loopy at the moment!  

Fingers crossed    
Love Millie xx


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Liz - please can you add me to the list.

i had ec 29th, ec 1st Oct and my OTD is tomorrow.

Miriam - good luck for tomorrow hun xx  here some    for us any one else who needs it.

Please send me some bubbles if you have time - ending in a 7....I need all the luck I can get for tomorrow.  I thought this would feel like   Christmas Eve...but I just feel numb and scared to death......


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Giulia77 said:


> I have a question: I had ET (5 day transfer) on the 10th and EC on the 5th. My doctor told me to test on the 19th.
> why have I seen that many girls are asked by their hospitals to wait for more days?
> 
> Thanks, I am a bit confused!!!!


Different clinics have varying advise on when to test. Some clinics will test at 14dpEC and do a blood test as it's far more sensitive than a peestick and detects the actual amount of HCG hormone in your blood rather than if you have X amount in your pee, dependant on the sensitivity of the peestick eg 20mIU, 50mIU etc.....although others may just recommend doing a peestick at 14dpEC. Testing at 14dpEC would be the earliest because it's like taking EC as ovulation so counting 14 days past that.

Many clinics test at 14dpt but others will test at 16dpt, 18dpt etc.

If you've had blastocysts transferred then your embies were already 5 days old when put back....many women have embies that are 2 or 3 days old so not quite as far along, which would explain why some women are testing a few more days following transfer than you.

If you've been advised to test on 19th then you're testing 9dp5dt which would make your embies 14 days old...which would be 14dpEC.

Our clinic advises testing at 14dpt for day 2 and 3 transfers and when I had blasts transferred then I was able to test at 11dpt.

Hope that helps 
Natasha


----------



## Giulia77 (Jul 13, 2009)

Dear Natasha,
thanks for your explanation. It has helped me a lot!
xxx
Giulia


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Natasha, but was told to do a test today as I am still bleeding (brown stuff, thick and horrid tmi sorry), even though no red.  

Came back BFN of course.  

Serioursly ladies, good luck to al of you and I wish you the very best.

You won't hear from me again. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to read that Emma   ....good luck in whatever you decide are your next steps in your ttc journey 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Can I join you all ?

I had 1 x 5 day blast put back on the 10th and my OTD is the 24th which seems like forever away  

Nix.


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Nix . . . my OTD is also on the 24th.  It seems like a lifetime away right now and I feel like i'm going a little   sitting around here all day.

Hold in there . . . we'll get there eventually.  Good luck with your 2ww and your result xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Good luck to all ladies on 2ww

Congratulations to all BFP!! 

   to those with bfn

Joanne

xx


----------



## HopeD (Sep 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news Emma, it really is such an emotional journey. I got my BFN on Monday too and have barely stopped crying. Take care

Hope xx


----------



## 478emma (Sep 17, 2009)

it's weid cause i's all stopped.  is this some kind of wind up? I can't stop crying.

clinic told me to test, tested, and negativ. still not bleeding though.  i know it's all over,. bur wtf, just mother nature needs to tell me .. please just tell me to stop wishing


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again Emma

Even after stopping the progesterone support and a BFN it can sometimes take a few days for you to actually start bleeding properly...some women may not even have a bleed for up to 6 weeks.   Unfortunately it's just all the drugs through treatment and it can muck everything up.

If you don't have a proper bleed in a few days after stopping progesterone then maybe call the clinic and test again.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

so I went against all advice and still decided to test early for some stupid reason (seriously what is wrong with me!!!) sorry minxy will promise to take your advice in future!!!! anyway it was BFN   still some hope as OTD isn't until saturday (and I'm hoping what happend to ellsbells will happen to me but I'm clutching at straws!) still cried solidly for 2 hours though! I've been negative these past few days but when I look at my pic of my perfect embie it makes me positive again, surely it has to stick? why wouldn't it? but ultimately I know it doesn't always work like that! 

478 Emma, Hope your okay, I know how you must be feeling! I hate this not knowing its driving me insane, I can remember when I first started my treatment thinking I would be fine emotionally and would be able to carry on as normal and be positive throughout   Definately going to be on the vino this weekend if it hasn't worked!  x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

emabee


Thinking of you and sending lots of     .      that otd brings bfp!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Emabee - Saturday is MILES away hun !!! So much can change up to then ! I have everything crossed for you


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm still going through a bit of a rollercoaster. Egg collection on the 28th, OTD the 14th, but I tested a few days early and got a positive. Started bleeding straight away but continued to test positive, even on OTD day. My bleeding was very heavy, but when I rang the hosp to say I'd had a full period and was still testing positive, they didn't want to see me for a blood test. I wasn't that happy with this, but luckily my GP let me have a blood test locally, so now I'm waiting for the results of that - don't know if it will be today or tomorrow or even later! 

I assume I'm getting the positive tests because of a chemical pregnancy that's taking a while to get out of my system, but you have to be careful just because of ectopics, etc. It's so hard being in a limbo state of probably not pregnant but still waiting for the tests to go negative.


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

it was BFN for me, still waiting for AF..


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

so sorry Miriam    BFN for me too


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

ompeybelle so sorry hun


----------



## Bella31 (May 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

sorry to see the BFN's    

Congrats to all the BFP's 

Can I be added to the list please?  I had a 2 day transfer, 5 cell embie transferred yesterday, otd is 26.10.09.

Bella xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Mariam - I'm so sooo sorry. Sending you lots of     .


Pompeyebelle - sorry to hear it didn't work   


Helenff - hope you get blood results today - thinking of you   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

So sorry to the bfn but please don't give up yet ok

 to all ladies with a  

can you please add me, ec was on 12th, et yesterday with 2 embies transfered, not great as 1 with 2 cells & 1 with 3 cells.Currently suffer backpain and skin rash, is this normal? OTD is on 28th    

thanks

Mari


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Pompeybelle and mariam sending you   

Take care


----------



## marymay (Jan 20, 2009)

hello all

I am week two of the 2ww - EC on 2 October and ET on 5 October. OTD  21 October (next weds). Was feeling quite positive, but have now started spotting. Am absolutely terrified. Last time my AF arrived eight days after ET (am currently two days past that).

Is it too late to be implantation bleeding? All the stuff from clinic says that people who have spotting do often go on to a BFP, it just all seems a bit like deja-vu from last time and am very worried.

Can anyone offer any words of wisdom?!!!

Marymay


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi all i started off so well but am now going slowly   boobs are swollen and sore on and off sometimes just slightly tender other times are killing me i have a burny/sicky feeling in me belly and the odd cramp which are only mild i know these could all be SE's from the pessaries but am obviously hoping they are a sign of pgy aaaaagggh still a week off otd my date was 16 days post ET which is such a long time to wait almost burst into   earlier need to get me pma back

luv and wishes to you all   sorry for the me me me post  

L xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Wishing all ladies on 2ww lots of luck     

Joanne

xx


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi,
The skin rash definately getting bigger and very itchy, phone IVF nurse and she ask me to talk to GP, GP rang 5 minutes ago adive to IVF as she do not know what type of antibiotic to give me ...  I then range the IVF, the nurse is not happy the my GP do not want to see me but asking to insist to making an appointment to be seen asap, ...do any of you having similar problem? If yes, can u please advice me what to do?

Thank you
X
Mari


----------



## marymay (Jan 20, 2009)

mari

is the skin rash a bit like hives? Like red with white lumps that look like maps and crazy itchy? If so, I have had it with both my cycles. I have just used witch hazel on mine to stop it itching. It does go, but may take a week or so, if it's the same thing.

Don't know whether that is any help..

marymay


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Marymay,

yes, is like a map of china but definitely crossing Rassia now, will try this witch hazel,  any idea where can I get them?

Many thanks
Mari


----------



## milliemorley (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello 

Apologies for the lack of personals, I just wanted to say thank you to whoever put my test date on page 1  

and the lady who asked about witch hazel, you can buy it in boots in liquid form (apply with cotton pads) or in a gel form which comes in a tube.
Once you apply it, the relief is amazing! I hope the rash clears up soon 

Millie xxxx


----------



## marymay (Jan 20, 2009)

mari

As millie said, you can get it at any chemist/boots/superdrug/, it's very cheap and i found it worked a treat. Good luck!

marymay


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Mariam, Pompeybelle and Frazermic - I'm so, so sorry lots and lots of


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

And 478Emma - lots of     and   for your next move

Also, lots of   to those feeling a bit   due to 2WW and to BFNs I might have missed

AFM - Very grateful for result but I'm still trying to get uesd to this, not sleeping properly in case it all disappears and STILL rampantly knicker-checking!


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Oops, think I may have made a mistake over Frazermic...too many boards...


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

Just checked back and no I didn't - really am going loopy today!!! Sorry!!!  Frazermic


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

hi Millie, hi Marymay,

Will go to the shop and get them, great to know I don't hv to see dr, thanks

xxx
mari


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

so sorry mariam and pompybelle (hope I've spelt those right!)    xxx


----------



## michelleD (Oct 24, 2008)

A definite BFN from us. Although OTD not till Sat, nurse advised testing today as i have been bleeding since tue. Knew it was negative, but still doesn't make it any easier.

Congrats to the BFPs!!

xx


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear that MichelleD       

Pinkcat - don't give up hon, I had loads of cramps and was convinced it was all over on a couple of occasions.  Also lots of people get the metallic taste when they are pg.  Keep


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

MIne's a negative post too I'm afraid.  AF not arrived yet but I just know it'll be here tomorrow - exactly the same pattern as last 2 cycles - feel exactly the same as I did 2 days before testing and have always come on the day before OTD.  Got the most severe of AF pains now


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Sending lots of     to all ladies who got BFN

Joanne

xx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Its a BFN for me. Not really too much of a surprise but feel  

Congratulations to all those BFP's and good luck for all those yet to test.I hope you get the result you dream of.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

sorry to all the BFN's  

I've got 8 days left until OTD and i think i'll be joining the BFN's this month  

Em x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Mary - sending you lots of big hugs, hun.   

*****-mum - hang in there, hun, you never know, you've still got 8 days to go!!!!

Hi to everyone i've missed.

big hugs,
rungirl
xxxxx


----------



## Snow White 94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone

BFN for me, OTD not until tomorrow so will test again but cant see it changing as started to bleed yesterday. We have decided to get off the IVF rollercoaster now as it would seem I am not meant to be a mum, age is not on my side now either and we cant take the heartache anymore. Thank you to everyone who has supported me thru this cycle and congratulations to all the BFPs, I hope all goes well for you and the BFNs hope you are all ok and that your DH/DP are helping you get thru the heartache. 

On a happier note my MILs op went ok yesterday so looks like we can have some more time with her just a shame I couldn’t give her the good news I wanted to give her. 

Thanks again for all your support.
xxx


----------



## milliemorley (Oct 14, 2009)

Gosh, this is awful but I too have had a BFN today. I had some spotting in the night, so took the test early. 
It came back NOT PREGNANT in capitals ... not sure I'm a fan of those digital clearblue tests?!?!?!

Anyway, thanks for the welcome. Maybe see you all another time? I'm taking a break now until the spring. I can't even think about another cycle until the new year. They really weren't lying when they said ICSI was a rollercoaster!!!  

Good luck to all you ladies in waiting and big  's to all us BFN'ers

Millie xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

I am SO sorry to hear of the BFN, thinking of you all and sending lots and lots of hugs

Joanne

xx


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

I want to ask about something I am experiencing and wondering if any of you are the same??  I am 6 days in 2WW and after EC my ovaries have been quite tender, I had a scan just be ET last Monday and she saiad they were very enlarged and the left was on top of the uterus.  It did settle down after a few days after ET but is back with a vengance!! At night as soon as my bladder fills up it pushes against my ovary and causes a real nagging aching feeling.  I have to go in the middle of the night but Ovary pain/Ache doesn't go for an hour or 2 (really annoying)
I love my sleep and hate it being interrupted.  This is my own sympton/Problem

Rach xXx


----------



## janie b (May 31, 2008)

Hello all
I'm Janie and I'm also on 2ww, after having a FET yesterday.  Feeling very anxious after my previous experience of getting pregnant and losing my baby at 22 weeks.  
i was really lucky getting 2 good embies to implant - grade 1-2 , and a 2.  i was so pleaseed with this as they were the last in the freezer. the thought of going through all the treatment without even the remotest of chances that it wasn't going to work, isn't worth thinking about now....

sorry Rachael can't be of any assistance with your query but wish you well


----------



## Sapphire47 (Mar 1, 2006)

Snow White.  Dont give up on motherhood because of your age.  I had very low Amh and high fsh so decided to go down the donor route and now I am 8 weeks pregnant.  I am not saying that donor is ideal but my theory is that if i carry this baby and its my husbands sperm then it is as much my child as one from my own eggs.  If you want more information, email me on this site and I will try to help you.  Please dont give up yet - take a few days to get over this setback and then rethink your options.


----------



## Floella24 (Feb 7, 2009)

This really is a terrible week isn't it? I, too got a horrible NOT PREGNANT this morning. I did the first on Wednesday (NOT PREGNANT). I was only 12 days into 2ww, but it was my OTD, so I phoned the nurse who told me to wait 2 days and try again today. So, once again I built up my hopes and once again that   NOT PREGNANT dashed them all. I felt like stamping on it!!! So, I phoned the fertility clinic again and was told I am probably not PG, but as I have had no AF signs she wasn't sure what I should do!! She said someone would call me back, but they haven't, so I have continued with the lovely Cyclogest (just in case!!!!). I called my GP, who has booked me in for a blood test on Monday morning as it is more reliable. I am sure I am just grasping at straws, but until AF shows up and I know they've definitely gone, I just can't relax. 

Has anyone experienced anything like this? I am going   !! I just wish it would become clear one way or the other. At least I can try to come to terms with it and get on with life. We have decided we will definitely have another go. Everything has gone so well up until now!!! I guess it was just not meant to be this time.

 for other   s. It really is such a horrible, gutting disappointment, isn't it? Especially after all these weeks of being told to think positive and believe!! I can't seem to let go now!!
Congratulations to all the   ladies. I am still convinced that I will join you one day...I am not ready to throw in the towel yet!!

Lots of love to you all ladies and see you in 2010 for round 2!!! xxxxx


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

*Rach* said:


> I want to ask about something I am experiencing and wondering if any of you are the same?? I am 6 days in 2WW and after EC my ovaries have been quite tender, I had a scan just be ET last Monday and she saiad they were very enlarged and the left was on top of the uterus. It did settle down after a few days after ET but is back with a vengance!! At night as soon as my bladder fills up it pushes against my ovary and causes a real nagging aching feeling. I have to go in the middle of the night but Ovary pain/Ache doesn't go for an hour or 2 (really annoying)
> I love my sleep and hate it being interrupted. This is my own sympton/Problem
> 
> Rach xXx
> ...


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Rach

Although I have not experienced this exactly I know of the discomfort.  I am 7 days into my 2ww and have been bloated and uncomfortable since EC.  Apparently this is because they took 19 eggs at EC so my ovaries are huge right now and the cyclgest is bloating everything up.  I was starting to worry about it this morning so went back to the clinic where they examined me.  They just said that the symptoms of bloating, shortness of breath and chest pains could be mind OHSS and this is common when going through IVF.

I have been waking up every half an hour for so many nights now that it has just become second nature and I just feel that if this is what I have to put up with in order to get something i've longed for for so long then so be it.

Hopefully when your ovaries start to get back to normal size again you will feel much better and fingers crossed you will get the result you hope for.

Thinking of you

Kate x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Another update from me - I had a lot of bleeding after an early positive and finally got GP to give me a blood test yesterday, at 17dpo. The result was 125, which is rather low for that time, so basically we still don't know what's going on. It could still be a chemical, an ectopic, or there's the slimmest chance it could be a normal pregnancy. I think the last option is very unlikely, though. I just want to get off this rollercoaster


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Helenff

Thinking of you

Joanne

xx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

can't believe the amount of BFN'S so sorry!! 
i have otd tomorrow!!!!!!!!! but feeling   had a HPT wed and it was negative got 3 more HPT'S but decided to just wait for the blood test results. Whatever you do do not test early!!!! Its the worst thing I could have done as now I will probs have my heart broken twice in a week instead of once!!!

Rach 3 days following my EC i had severe pain to my left side which lasted about half hour it made me burn up and throw up, the pain was so bad. 4 days post EC it happened again but lasted longer. When I went for ET the dr said my left ovary was swollen but would hopefully settle down I took paracetamol regular for the next couple of days and since then its loads better. I'm sure yours will settle too but phone your clinic if it doesn't. good luck. xxxx


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

sorry to hear of this, take some time out and hopefully you might be cycling again soon

J


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so sorry to the BFN!!! sending you lots of big hugs. xxxxx

My OTD is now the 26th, not the 31st, hooray!  

I remember on another link there was a website called something like " i am pregnant.com"  you could find out what symptons you had on certain days - dpo, and they told you the most common??! does anyone know what its called??

Sending lots of big hugs to the BFN -    

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello  

Wondered if I can join you lovely ladies? 

Have had my 3rd and last IUI today OTD 30th Oct, very bloated and crampy at the moment  

So sorry for all the recent bfns   , congrats to the bfps and wishing everyone on the 2ww the best of luck      

Big   to all

She  xxx


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Bfn for me. Af arrived this aft so did hpt just to confirm what i thought. Never thought it would get to 3 goes and still no pregnancy. Dont know how we will go on from here. Cant do this anymore.


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

so sorry lola!  

Hope to be cycle buddies with you again in future! and hopefully next time luck will be on our side! x


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Lola Im sooooooooo sorry hun


----------



## Blackandwhitecat (Jul 15, 2009)

To Lola and all other BFN, I'm so sorry


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

So sorry lola, hope you can take some time out, and you decided whats best for you for the future, hugs J


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Lola - sending you lots of big hugs, and thinking of you, hun.    

pinkcat - thanks for the site!!  i know what you mean, but i've been quite calm the last few days so, though i'd go a little stir crazy!

Shermonkey - Hi, welcome.  Glad all went well yesterday, hope you have a nice relaxing week-end.

hi to everyone
big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Lola- so so sorry sweetie    

Hi rungirl how are you?  

xxx


----------



## lallymaggoo (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I'm due to test on 20th Oct but putting it off (if I get that far) til 22nd as I'm visiting my brother and his girlfriend on the 21st with their gorgeous new baby girl Orlagh and I don't want to be like a wet rag if I have bad news. Please could you add me? 

My symptoms.... for all like me who are obsessing over everyone elses desperately trying to construct good news... mild lower abdominal cramps and twinges, headaches (coud be the progesterone? 600 mg per day in pessaries), peeing loads (but I drink a lot of herbal tea, in pint mugs!) feeling a bit disorientated/blurred around the edges (progesterone again?)

As this is my 5th attempt at ICSI I tend to err on the side of caution and can't really believe it will happen to me, but as I came into London a couple of days ago the sun was shning and I thought to myself: 'You know what? I COULD be pregnant!' So that's what I say to myself every day now. I could be pregnant.

Love and luck to all ladies out there... 

Lxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Lallymaggoo  

Love your positivity, will be telling myself that from now on, I COULD be pregnant  

Good luck for next week     

She   xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Lallymagoo

Wishing you lots of luck

Joanne

xx


----------



## emabee100 (Apr 30, 2009)

BFN for me  

Unfortunately I will be back again, but hopefully with a BFP next time! Wishing you all lots of luck! Emma xxx


----------



## janie b (May 31, 2008)

forgot to say yesterday OTD is the 27th october....
best of luck to everyone...
janie b


----------



## rachel6040 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi can I be added to the list back on 30th Oct for pregnency test , sorry don't know all the abbreviations on here yet...good luck to all going through this nightmare!!!!!


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you please.Had et on friday.I had 2 4 cell,early cleavers put back,embryologist said they were perfect so well chuffed with myself(and my dh!!).
Hope everyone isn't going to mental,take care
Della xx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

for me, A/F showed up this morning.

Good luck to everyone waiting and   to all the BFN's

ally x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Ally,

Sorry    

Joanne

xx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks joanne


----------



## Kittymew (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello Ladies.
Please can I join you. I had ET yesterday - 2 embies, and have OTD on 31st Oct.
Still feels a bit unreal, but very happy to have got this far. 
   to everyone.
xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Kitty,

Wishing you lots of luck   

Joanne

xx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay can i please stop this run of   please! Huge   to all the ladies with them though.

OTD for me is the 21st  but due to sx i tested this morning and got a   I cant believe it!
IPs are absolutely amazed and shocked that its worked but i am so pleased for them.

Good luck and   for all those still to test.

May
Xx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi

Can you please add me to your list? I had ET 12th Oct and my OTD is 26th Oct. I'm now starting to go a little   

I've had a week off work and should be going back on Monday. My DH is adamant he wants me to work from home so that i don't get office stress! I don't know what to do, it would be good to have some distraction right now.

Good luck everyone
xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Stokey - sending you lots of big hugs, so sorry, hun.  

maymcg - that's great news! congrats on the BFP.

Pigglellcious - welcome, my otd is the 26th as well, keeping my fingers crossed for lots of BFP!!!!

big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Really sorry Stokey    

Congrats May   

Rachel6040- I test on the 30th too, good luck    

Good luck piggielicious, Kittymew and Minimoo    

xxx


----------



## lallymaggoo (Oct 22, 2006)

It's a crazy time for all of us! I've talked myself from disappointment up to triplets and back again. Now convinced I have no symptoms but took heart fom Charlie who had none and got a BFP.

I am a sane rational person most of the time but this 2 ww is making me obsessive and crazy. Sometimes you just gotta laugh.

   to all 

I love that we're all here for each other, it brings tears to my eyes when random strangers wish me good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

lallymaggoo xxx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all, HELP AND ADVICE PLEASE!! 
My test date isnt until tuesday, i tested on the 16th, obviously 4 days early and got a BFN  coz i am FET is this too early or do you girlies think its a true result, would it show up this early? im going loopy, i dont have anymore tests in the house, i have had the tinyest bit of browny discharge friday night and yesterday but no AF (sorry tmi!!!) im convinced that its gonna b a BFN again on tuesday, i know im totally blessed to have my son from a previous partner and i love him more than anything in the world but me and DH want a child together soooo much  what do you think??
Anyone waiting to test *dont* do it early, it causes more grief than we already are going through!
To everyone who has had BFN im really sorry and hope your dreams do come true  
To everyone whos had BFP well done really happy for you all  XXX


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

rungirl - you're the 26th aswell, have you got any symptoms as yet? i had v sore (.)(.) but back to normal now   must've been all the drugs. 

we just booked a holiday to Florida for the 9th Nov just in case we get bad news on the 26th. At least we have something to look forward to i suppose....i know what i'd rather have though!

lallymaggoo - i didn't think i'd go   but i'm obviously starting to crack  
Mich222 - don't test again till Tuesday! don't even buy a test till then. Save yourself from going nuts and geting upset. My nurse told me brown discharge is good as it could be old blood from implantation. give it tim to bed in and then test on Tuesday, doesn't sound as though you're out of the game yet to me.

Another long week to go        

xx


----------



## Bea-Bea (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all... cant believe I'm about to write this but ...

Dh and I got a BFP today (otd).. we feel very blessed even though it is very early days...

I've never seen 2 lines before

       everyone gets this feeling sometime soon

xx


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

WELL DONE BEA BEA,brilliant news


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats Bea-Bea!!     xxx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi girls - can I be added to the 2WW list please OTD is 28th.  Had my 1x4 cell grade 3 and 1 x 8 cell grade two transferred last Thursday.  It is our second ICSI (see below).  

My DH has v.v. low count - produced 16 on the first ICSI and a whopping 8 sperm on this ICSI but nevertheless it has got us this far!

 thoughts for everyone and   for all those BFN's.

Take care everyone 

LinLou x


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Good luck LinLou     xxx


----------



## lallymaggoo (Oct 22, 2006)

Mich222 PLease don't give yourself a hard time... 4 days too early is way too early to consider it a definitive result. Honest! We all do it and it causes us so much heartbreak! Your brown-ish spotting sounds like implatation bleeding to me, definitely a good thing, I've been peering at the TP when I pee hoping to see the same thing.

Next time you're near a mirror look yourself in the eye and say: 'The negative peestick means nothing, I could still be pregnant!'

Big love to you hon, everything crossed for you, hope it works out


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Well done bea, xx


----------



## viva_diva (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello
I'm new! Please add me to the thread. I'm ICSI, test date 29th Oct. 
1st cycle and very nervous! Am pottering around looking for distractions! 
Wishing everyone loads and loads of luck
Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Good luck viva_diva, hope we can distract you a little bit    xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
DH and I went away for a few days and I am stunned nd so sad to read of the BFN's - they are very hard to deal with so     to you all.

Maymcg and BEA-Bea - HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          

L
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

lallymagoo thank you sooo much for your lovelly post, really appreciate it, i will wait and c what happens on tuesday!! I hope you get your dream come true on tuesday aswell, you have had a long run at this and u deserve the BFP!! my fingers, toes, arms, legs and anything else poss are crossed for you, lots of luck and love xxxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Mich222 - I am sooo glad I am not the only one. I hade e/t on Fri Oct 9th and my test date isn't until 25th October !!!!! Ages away. I have been driving my self completely and utterly   

I had cramps on day 3-5 and was convinced it was over again. Now they are gone and I have that draggin, heavy feeling you get when you a/f is on her way.  Last Thurs I bought 3 double packs of CBD and one cheapy. (cost me a fortune and have enough boots pints to do most of my christmas shopping!!!  )

  Alert!!!Last time I bled by day 8 (Which is today) but nothing yet so today I did something REALLY, REALLY stupid and tested. I also had a BFN and am worried coz I am 9dp5det that that is a proper BFN. 

What are we like hey!!!   to you

Take care Liz XXXX


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Liz G i know its mad isnt it, glad that we are in it together though! its a definate descision, no tests till the day just makes us even more loopier than we even need to be and like a couple comments ive had, its way too early for most of us 2 get a definate and it takes some1 in the same boat to convince us of this and did you see the post where some1 tested 3 days 2 early and got a BFN but then test day got a BFP!!! 
    for your test date coz you WILL wait till then to do another hehe   xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

congrats to the bfp's wonderful news

good luck everyone

lost some watery discharge this morning was just stood there and felt knickers wet, maybe it SE of pessaries but only happened that one time - embarrassing but luckily at home when it happened!!!


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

LIZG      for us both ok STAY AWAY FROM THE TESTS!!  
also trying o convince myself until at least tomorrow or maybe wednesday morning just 2 b sure!xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

wishing you all lots of luck that's due to test in next wk or 2      

Joanne

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Mich     xxx


----------



## PP (Apr 24, 2009)

Ladies this is my 1st time posting on this board I test on Wed had et 9th oct on ec 7th oct I had 2 embies put back and have cramped on and off thoe whole 2 weeks however woke up today with brown discharge and again more cramp and the af blues... I normally get 4/5 days brown DC before full AF so i' sure this is it for me, i'm just gutted I cannever get to the full 2 weeks after et so going to discuss this with my next app, ny clinic have still asked me to go in on wedfor a blood test for my notes but i'm truly gutted

good luck to everyone elese testing soon xxxxx


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

PP - I am in the same boat - Had EC 5th Oct and ET 10th and yesterday when I wiped it was brown DC and last night had a spot or two of blood then this morning when I wiped it was Brown (Sorry TMI) Stringy Discharge.  The stomach aches are getting stronger and the backache has started.

I am so gutted at the moment.  I just want to curl up and sleep forever!!

Rach xXx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

PP and Rach, hope it turns out ok for you both     xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Rach and PP hang in there girls, it may be implantation?!!  Sending you lots of positive vibes and big hugs    

big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

was thinking to test 1 dat before otd it will be 20 days since hcg shot, 18 days after ec and 15 days after et do you think it will give an accurate result, i just want to get my head around things before everyone is wanting to find out how we got on??

mich222 what is you offical OTD?

good luck everyone

L xx


----------



## hunnyhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi girls - can I be added to the 2WW list please OTD is 26th.  Hope everybody is doing well I'm trying not to pull my hair out!!!

Can I just say for those that have tested early and got BFN, don't give up hope, when I was pregnant with my DD I tested 3 days early and had BFN night before I was due on went to friends had bottle of wine to drown my sorrows, by 6pm the next day was still feeling hungover and no sign of A/F so did another test and it was a BFP!!!  Please please don't reach for bottle yet .  

    to all xxx


----------



## Cazzyann (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Linlou - Am sure you'll be fine to test - seems like you have waited long enough - most people seeem to be 14 days after et unless you've got to blast and then it can be shorter.  Good luck - scary time isn't it?  

Rach and PP loads of luck to you both 2  

Shemonkey - how's it going for you?? 

Lots a love Cazzyann x x x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

cazzyann - terrifying!!!! so we testing same day then hun ?   good luck


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

An update on me if anyone remembers my earlier blatherings!

Basically my OTD was last Wednesday. I got my 'period' on the Monday before it, but was also testing positive. I've had two betas since then, one at 125 and one four days later (today) that was 717. Numbers are okay but doctors are concerned that because of my bleed that it could be ectopic. Going for an early scan end of this week so hopefully I will know more then. In the meantime I guess I count as a BFP?

(hugs) to everyone else going through trauma and/or BFN, and congrats to the BFPers.


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Helenff - well, that's great news!!! congrats and hope all goes well at the scan.

hunnyhun - my test date is 26th as well, i think that will be a busy day there are about four of us testing that day!!  wishing for LOTS OF BFP!!!!!!

big hugs,rungirl xxxxx


----------



## Rmarps (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all
Can i be added to your list please? I had two day 2 embies transfered on the 15th. OTD is 31st October. This time i am determined not to test early. Last time i tested a few days early and got a BFN. It was even more gutting because then i had to wait even though i knew it was all over. This time i have decided to think positive and enjoy being PUPO.
Good luck to anyone testing soon!            
Bye
Rach
xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Good luck hunnyhun and Rach    

Congrats Helen   

Hi Cazzyann I'm good thanks  

  xxx


----------



## tbarthy (Oct 19, 2009)

Please add me to the list, our OTD is 30.10.09, here's hoping!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Good luck tbarthy, there's quite a few of us testing on the 30th     xxx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi girls  can i be in ur gang    
just ad 1 fet 2day     our other lil bean didnt survive the thaw   
otd is 2nd nov   
love n luck 2 u all n will speak soon as really shattered
xxx lisa xxx


----------



## Cazzyann (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey all,

Off to work in a mo but desperately in need of some positivity.  Lost my mojo today for some reason.  Have been fine up until now but the closer it gets to otd the more scared I get and starting to feel negative.  Was going to post a few days back but instead have just been reading and too scared to post!!

Please blow some bubbles for luck please

Lots a love

Cazzyann x x x


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Have blown you some bubbles Cazzyann     xxx


----------



## tbarthy (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are some bubbles as requested.  I know exactly how you feel, up one minute down the next, it's so hard to stay up!!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

just sent you some bubbles cazzyann - try and stay positive hun, big hugs.xxxxx


----------



## Cazzyann (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks guys - you're the best     xx


----------



## tbarthy (Oct 19, 2009)

Good luck to you too, Shemonkey!!!  We need some Halloween magic a day early!!!!!


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi   thanks to everyone for your well wishes, means heaps, she monkey, thanks!!   

PP & Rach how you guys doing, any more DC??    that its implantation, i had on friday browny, and saturday browny, just a tad though, then today a little but im trying to convince myself it may be 1 thats stuck and the other coming away?? god knows, time will tell  

Linlou my date is tomorrow, i bought a test today but im so unsure wether to do it or not, i dont know wether to hold off to c if AF arrives and that way im convinced it wont be as dissapointing as seeing a negative pg test like i already did on friday!!      when are you testing?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

mic222 - my otd is thursday but think im going to test weds need to prepare ready for everyone on thurdsay, how are you feeling?

cazzyann - i have had a couple of down days but generally feel ok, just want to know now has been such a long 2ww feels like tiem has been at a standstill

helenff - congratulations hope eveything os ok on the scan

good luck and hugs all round

L xx


----------



## Cazzyann (Jun 13, 2009)

iIknow what you mean linlou, had been doing so well.  On last cycle was going bonkers by day 3 and this time has been really different - no pains - had a couple of headaches and been tired but just put that down to worry. Was tempted to wait an extra day til Thursday as working at 8 wednesday morning but think we just need to know now.

Mich - wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.   I was the same last time and ended up testing late as I was so worried to test - daft aren't we?  Can't wait for the 2ww to be over and then don't want it when it's there!!! 

Taken laptop and mobile broadband with me to work as have become a addicted to checking and comparing symptons or non symptons with everyone on here.  Truely have gone bonkers!! 

Lots a love and luck to us all

Cazzyann x x x


----------



## PP (Apr 24, 2009)

Thankyou so much for all your lovely wishes girls, i've had such a stressful day just not positive at all i've convinced myself that my cramp was not af cramp for most of the 2ww but once i had some DC i've just thought well obviously it is my af, however i've not had anyDC since about 3pm today i'm officially going loopy my head is pounding (is this af headache or stress headache or maybe pregnancyheadache hahaha see told you i'm going cookoo  

thnks girls i love reading on here were all in the same boat arent we??

xxx love and bubbles xxx


----------



## Charliecat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello everyone - Please can you add me to the list? I had FET today with 2  grade 2 embryos and my OTD is 2nd November. 

I have a 10 and a half month old by ICSI and wasn't expecting to be as anxious as I am second time around. The clinic phoned us this morning to let us know that the first 2 embryos they defrosted hadn't made it and could they defrost some more and I just cracked. we ended up getting 2 good embryos and are left with one frostie. 

Good luck to everyone waiting on this board. 

xox


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh mi god i very nearly bought 2 tests today but becauae I couldnt pay by card I had to leave them in the shop, feel very AF boobs are very very veiny but then are they at AF time? Had backache last night but its gone today, I have only two days left after today and am so scared

J


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

BFN for us today, i am fine, i think its because i hadnt got my hopes up too much with having the DC and also negative on fridays test, im ready to go again though so im waiting for the clinic 2 open!! I dont know what to be asking though, obviously i can carry babies but why arent they sticking with me? any advice??

Good luck to all you ladies on the 2ww wish you the very very best and im really sad for the BFN its so unfair.    xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

mich22 - i am so sorry hun, sending you big hugs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh Mich, I'm really sorry sweetie     xxx


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Not good news for me either brown has turned into red with Stomach ache - We had a long discussion last night with each other and that has helped! BUt end of the road this time around.  Haven't stop the cyclogest yet as I can't get in touch with the clinic but my GP said they would do a HCG for me if I wanted.  I'm in 2 minds whether to go for this or not or just wait till Friday and test!!

Rach xXx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Mich22 - I'm so sorry    .

Rach - thinking of you   

Joanne

xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

mich and rach - so sorry  

janadder - i have 2 tests in have resisted the urge so far, otd thursday will either wait or test tomorrow!

L xx


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Rach & Mich so so sorry for you, it truly is a hard journey this IVF I hope you are able to decied what your next step is and that you can cycle again in the future, huge hugs xx

L as you know I havent resisted but am in denial, so waitign and gnna do another tommorow morning

J


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

J - i wish i had done my test today now   its so exciting keep me posted on tomorrows test!!!!!


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

will do, if I dont test before!!!! Which I will try not to as it wont be very clear, althoigh FR say any time of day!


----------



## emily52 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just had FET using DE at IM Barcelona. OTD is 2nd Nov, please could you add me to the list.
Good luck to every one   and   to those with BFNs this time.
keeping everything crossed.

Emily


----------



## mojo74 (Jan 8, 2009)

hello everyone!

I'm currently on the 2ww, I had the ET on Weds 14th October.  2 embies on board & 2 frosties  

I'm due to test on October 30th & already analysing every tiny symptom in my body!

Good luck to all of you


----------



## RMcG (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi -

I had  ET on 11/10/09 and looking for some encouragement during this horrible 2WW period - please add me to the list


----------



## lallymaggoo (Oct 22, 2006)

Mich, RAch, so sorry    

Pretty convinced I shall be joining you today... AF on her way, I can feel it. Haven't had time to book HCG at hospital as domestic dramas reign supreme... water pouring through the kitchen ceiling, car trouble, DH just departed for the week to Eastbourne for work, so it's just me and the dog and the water! You gotta laugh  

Not sure whether to get a peestick from Boots or just wait and see if AF is here by this evening. Tiny bit of discolouration in CM this morning but I'm 14 days after a day 3 transfer... way too late for implantation bleeding... Dog has a very good take on life, if I'm a bit blue he gets a tennis ball and chucks it at me.


----------



## lallymaggoo (Oct 22, 2006)

Aha yes, definitely AF. Gutted. I can't do this again. Still got 4 donor frosties, might try them when I'm feeling a bit more robust but I can see the end of the line. I need my life back.
 and   for all of you still to test

Lxx


----------



## Rmarps (Jan 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news Mich, Rach and Lallymaggoo.  

Rach
xxx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Girls what is going on!!!  

Where have all the BFP's gone

Sending lots of love to all those who have got a BFN    

Good luck for all those yet to test....

Mary


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry to all te BFN's today    


OTD is not till the 26th Oct but this morning there was watery blood when i wiped and more this afternoon   i'm scared now also got AF cramps. i really don't want this to all be over.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*mich222 ~* Oh sweetie I am so sorry hun...  BFN's are awful. Have you had a hystoscopy done? To check the inside of your uterus? Might be worth having one done if not. I had one in February started IVF in march and got a BFP, there was nothing found but I believe it helped.

**Rach* ~* Sorry sweetie... If my GP or consultant offered a HCG test I would have it. Just to put my mind at rest. Good luck hun, its not over yer!!

*JANADDER ~* Good luc with testing!!! 

*emily52, mojo74, RMcG ~ * Welcome, you've all been added to the list on page one sweeties. Good luck 

*lallymaggoo ~ *    I am very sorry hun, if you descide to use your little frostie good luck. 

*piggielicious ~ *Hang in there hun, I  its not AF.

*Good luck to anyone testing today of tomorrow!!*
Lots of love, any updates let me know

Natalie xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

lallymaggoo -   take care and good luck if you decide to go for another try 

piggielicious - hoping its not af for you have read lots of peolpe on here who have had bleeding and then got a bfp so try to stay


----------



## Cazzyann (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey all,

Mich, Lallymaggo and rach - Im so sorry for you all - just the hardest thing ever this ivf rollercoaster    

Piggielicious - Could ust be implanting - don't give up yet


----------



## Cazzyann (Jun 13, 2009)

Dam computer - half way thro message and it decided to send it!!

Janadder - good luck for tommorrow -need some BFP's on here now - let's change it around  

Am just the biggest scardey cat today and am thinking should I test tommorw or just ignore it and see if my belly gets the same size or grows!! 

Split shift at work today, worked this morning and then back again tonight at 6.  Shattered tired this afternoon - tried to get 40 winks but dog being a pain in the bum and wants to play and gotta go and get my dd from school in a mo.  Energy where have you gone??

Welcome and good luck to anyone just reading and joining in - good luck with the lovely 2ww.

To everyone else - hope you are surviving and not going too bonkers  

Lots of love and babydust 

Cazzyann x x  x


----------



## Kittymew (Sep 9, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Haven't posted for a while, but have been reading every day.
Just wanted to say...
Rach, Mich and Lallymaggo so sorry to hear your news, it's really tough. Thinking of you     

I'm only day 3 post ET and already trying to keep myself busy. Have taken the week off work, which is good cos I needed a break anyway, but also higher chance of going  !!!!
Have been keeping myself busy with a bit of chutney making with all those green tomatoes that never ripened. Maybe I won't go back to work at all and turn into a chutney making queen!!!!

  and    to everyone.
xxx


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

BFN for me too... I had very slight bleeding on Thursday night, which stopped but began again on Friday evening, and got more and more, until Sunday was was the worst AF I've ever had. Now's the first time I've been able to bring myself to post... but I know that too many of you understand what it's like. 

 for all of us going through it. 

And congratulations to all the BFPs. 

And   to all you still waiting. 

Joanna
xx


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Id just like to say thank you soooo much to everyone for there hugs and well wishes, i know we are all in the same boat at whatever stage of our journey, emotions running crazy. The best way im dealing with 2 BFN's is to focus on my next treatment until i get the BFP, surely i have to at somepoint!! We are thinking about maybe changing clinics but then i guess at the end of the day they all do the same in a round about way..... Will defo b    by the time im finished guaranteed!!

MASSIVE HUGS to all the BFN, its poop and i hate it!!   

Caz i havnt had 1 of them, i will enquire though, thank you     good luck to you for january aswell, are you glad you changed clinics? Do you feel that they help more?X


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry for the TMI girls, but am home alone and not sure if this is OK or not...

Have been having pains for past couple of days - belly and back - and brown discharge.  Just went to toilet and (TMI!!) liner & knickers were absolutely covered in very thick, dark red stuff.  Sitting on loo and lumps of this stuff just fell out.  Is this OK ?  I spoke to clinic earlier and they said to carry on with the crinone and to call back if I get fresh red blood.  Well, this is definitely red but very thick and odd.  Not sure what to do .......


----------



## Kittymew (Sep 9, 2009)

Joanna I'm so sorry to hear that   
Loads of love and    and don't give up.

Nix, sorry I can't help with that as I haven't experienced that. Maybe give the clinic another call??   
xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

THe only number is for emergencies only out of hours - is this an emergency or just normal ??


----------



## Kittymew (Sep 9, 2009)

Nix,
This is my first cycle so not really sure what normal is.
I think if it was me I'd probably ring, just to speak to someone in the know.
Sorry I'm not much help.
xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Joanna,

I'm so sorry    

Joanne

xx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Nix

I am going to be honest with you hun....... i had exactly what you are describing on my last 2WW on day 9 and I am afraid it was a BFN, however, some people may experience the same and go on to get a BFP.  When I phoned my clinic when it happened they just said it might be one embie breaking away or might be two and to keep my fingers crossed and still to test on the test date.  But there was loads of the thick red lumps and eventually turned into a normal period.  I wouldnt phone the emergency line unless you are in a lot of pain because there is nothing they can do.  So sorry if this is a harsh posting but just trying to be honest with you and I sooo hope it is just one embie coming away and you end up with a postive result - you never know....how many days in are you?

Linlou


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks linlou.  I am resigned to getting a BFN and have been for past day or 2 - was more concerned by the sudden amount of this bright red gunk literally dropping out of me !  

After posting, I sat and thought that maybe it could be a build up of the crinone mixed with blood coming out - is this possible ?   Freaked me out by the amound of it.  THe cramps seem to have eased since this happened actually,


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Nix

I had loads of cramps (much more than usual period) and sat on toilet and couldn't believe the size of the clumps coming out (sorry to be graphic)!  I was horrible but the clumps and cramps only lasted about a day until period arrived.  I am so sorry and as we all do, we cling on to hope that it miraculously is a positive on test date .... saying that though I did read on here once of a lady that had red blood and cramps (didn't mention clots/clumps though) and went out that night and drank loads of wine to drown her sorrows and when she tested on test date (because the clinic tell you to) it was positive....... I so hoped that would be me when it was happening to me .....you  never know...

No sure what the clumps could be... there were nothing I had ever experience.....weird gloopy things eh!?  Also, you probably figured this but I wouldn't use a tampax either, just stick to towels.  

Take care xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

Can i join you
Will be in my 2ww as from tomorrow

Just wanted to ask, the day after e/c were you very bloated and in pain. I look pregnant already. Have took paracetomals but not reall eased it much 

Also, did you do the bed rest thing or just carry on as normal.

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Cazzyann (Jun 13, 2009)

Morning all,

just to say it's a BFN for us this morning. Totally devastated as this was our last chance. Guess it wasn't meant to be.

Huge huge good luck to you all tho.

Lots a love and babydust

cazzyann x x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Cazzyann - I am so sorry hun, sending you lots of big hugs.   

nicola - yes its very normal to be bloated after ac.  good luck, hun.

Irishgirl - sorry your feeling low, you just never know its still got 5 days til our otd, i'm keeping everything crossed for you.

big hugs to everyone else.
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

All over for us too.  AF arrived thick and fast last night.  Feeling numb really and almost strangely relieved in a way.  Think I did my crying when I knew AF was on it's way and once it arrived, I dunno, just feel sort of numb and calm.  The cramps are very bad and I'm really uncomfortable at the moment. 

Good luck to all those due to test - I guess I will have to do the official test for the clinic on Saturday - and I am so sorry for the other BFN's  

Nix.


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

nix -   i have pm'd you honey xx

we tested today 1 day early -


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

Nix - I am so sorry.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

I just wanted to pop by and say I am so sorry to read so many BFN lately.

Congrats to Linlou on      !!!! xxxxx 

I had a scare on Monday as had a light bleed and have been spotting since but the clinic have assured me this happens in 60% of BFP after tx. I am still resting up as instructed and hoping we see a heartbeat or two at the scan on 30th.


Good luck to all yet to test, we are due some good news on here now.
L
xxxxx


----------



## Mellyo (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I havent posted for a while but have been looking and so sad for all the BFN's   

Linlouu congratulations on BFP. lets hope you start a good run on here as it has been a sad place to be reading.

AFM i am day 9 post ET and have been having different kinds of cramps/back pains etc and have convinced myself that it is all good. I had a small amount of brown discharge this am (sorry!!) and just completely fell to bits and now am sitting at home thinking I have got af tummy ache and have totally lost the plot. I am not supposed to test until Monday but now think it is all over and am just waiting for full AF. I have tried to be positive the whole 2ww but now have completely lost it. I still need to    it has worked and that the brown stuff is old blood.

Sorry its all about me but feel really awful.

Mel xx


----------



## alex999 (Oct 9, 2009)

vicks67 said:


> Dear All,
> I'm beginning to go loopy!
> I'm now day 13 post 3 day transfer, OTD on sunday as clinic like 16 days. I'm desperate not to test before sat/sun as am quite enjoying being PUPO, but am swinging between positivity and depression. Have very little in the way of symptoms except for this lower abdominal heaviness which i've had for most of the 2ww. Can't quite decide how severe it is as when I'm busy I am distracted from it. Probably be the sort of pain you would ignore in any other setting! Anyone else have something similar? boobs not sore enough for my liking either! Curently on oestrogen and cyclogest together with clexane and low dose aspirin.
> Vicks


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

So sorry to all the BFN      i hate this but at the same time im not giving up till im pregnant i emailed a clinic in sweeden last night as im not convinced with ninewells anymore, when i phoned anne yesterday she didnt even tell me what to do re medication, she just said oh sorry, you will have to wait till january, i said i didnt want to and i wanted another go in december and she said oh well we'll have to see we do close over the christmas period you know, i thought bugger you, im paying for this and i want the best treatment possible and the best attention possible so im totally wanting either a private clinic or go abroad to a great suces rate clinic, see what they say!! xx


----------



## Rmarps (Jan 13, 2009)

What sad news at the moment.   to all the BFN's
    

Love and luck to all
Rach
xxx


----------



## hunnyhun (Aug 25, 2009)

So sorry to hear so many bfn's    

      for all those on 2ww its driving me crazy went and got hpt yesterday wish i hadn't as can't stop thinking about doing it!!  Cant see me lasting until 26th   

Hope your all managing to stay sane  

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies

*Nix76 ~ *I am so so sorry hun. Its not fair sweetie   It will get easier to bear soon, just hang in there.

*nicola1x ~ *Welcome and good luck with EC, I hope you feel better once all them eggs are out in the lab of love. Let me know you test date.

*Cazzyann ~ * I'm sorry sweetie, Take some time for yourself and then think about what to do next.

*linlou17 ~ *  hun, have a healthy pregnancy!!

*Lentil ~ * Oh hun, it must be so worrying, I cant imagine how it feels.  I am sure your ok and them babies are growing strong!!!

Lots of love and   

Natalie xxx


----------



## alex999 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Liz

Can you add me to the list please.  IVF and I am testing on 30/10/2009.

Many thanks and good luck ladies.  Lis1x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Linlou - Many many congratulations   

Sorry to hear of the BFN - sending  

Joanne

xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thaks so much for all the lovely messages, wishign you all lots and lots of luck

skybreeze - i love your picture is that at gretna?


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I am so so sorry for everyone has has had a BFN. I am sending you lots of cyberhugs, kisses and squeezes. This really is such a b*****d sometimes.

Liz XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi

Sorry I haven't updated for a week, my test date was 14th (last Weds), We got a BFP, blood HCG 18.3, tested again on Friday and HCG was 70.5 so definately ok but then the roller coaster started.

Spotting from Friday night and then bright red on sunday night. Had another HCG on monday and 282.7 which is great apparantly so I thought a couple of days rest and to put up with the bleeding 'it happens.' Easy for them to say. Spoke to the clinic again yesterday as excrutiating pain followedd by a bleed then it subsided, they said to expect bleeding and go with it until the scan on the 6th of Nov.

Apart from horrid cramps and bleeds I haven't had any other niggles and am scared that everything is falling apart. No sore breasts etc. Care keep telling me that it is fine and with my results they wouldn't expect anything bad so just hang in there. They may test me again on Friday if i insist but this is last one before scan and they wouldn't normally do it as they do not see any problems. Arrrrgghh!!

Am so confused and very upset.

Hugs and luck to everyone whether  having treatment, testing, cheering or crying.

LoolaX


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

HELP!!!!!!   alert!!!!!!!

This is probably is really daft question.  Can you have early pregnancy symtopms but no BFP?

I don't know if it is all in my mind but I am 12dp5dt (FET) and my test dat is 26th Oct (16dp5dt). I have started getting waves of sickness, have really sore (.)(.) and am really dizzy everytime I stand up. I woke in the night 3 days after transfer with terrible cramps and shooting pains and bled the day after  (but that could have been the procedure) For about a week after that i  had terrible cramps and the feeling that a/f was immenent but that has subsided now and I have a pulling sensation - underneath. It feels like I have pulled a muscle.

I have never got theis far before and really think that most of this is in my mind. This rollercoaster really is SOOOO cruel. I tested today and had a BFN. 

So can you have enough HCG to cause symptoms but not enough to show up on a test?

I will feel really silly asking this is a/f arrives and I am probably clutching at straws but if I can't do that with you then who can I do it with.XXXX

LIZ XXXX


----------



## mich222 (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Liz what a dilema, i hate all this messing with our heads drives us   your test dates not until the 26th so you have plenty time to change to a BFP!! Dont give up hope, im sorry i cant help with the questions you have but i wish you all the luck ever to get a BFP and remember plenty time for that to happen!! xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

lizg - its so hard to tell and not over analyse i know that i did with every little thing had lots of little symptoms but nothing major but everyone is different, stay   you have tested soon plenty of time yet for a bfp - good luck  

loolabelle - plebty of rest it must be a worry but my sister bled lots through both of her pregnancies and her babies were perfect, lots of luck


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

linlou17 said:


> thaks so much for all the lovely messages, wishign you all lots and lots of luck
> 
> skybreeze - i love your picture is that at gretna?


Yes it is hun, way back in 2003... We got married at the Old blacksmith Shop, over the anvil... It was an amazing day (even if I do say so myself) Seems like a life time ago now though!

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!
Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

H there ladies,

Been keeping an eye on this thread for developments, congratulations to those of you with a BFP and a very big   to those with BFN. I know it must be hard when having to share your news on this thread with members announcing  BFP, please, please hang in there.  For myself I will be off in a couple of days to have my FET on the 31st October but will be testing on the 12th Nov. I have not been thinking about it too much as I more looking forward to going away and spending some quality time with my DH.  

Hang in there everyone, will keep you posted.

Lynn E


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations pinkcat!!!  I"m so happy for you. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats Pinkcat!! Woo hoo     xxx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Congratulations Pinkcat


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Congratulations Pinkcat     

Loola- Congrats to you too hunny    

Sorry for all the bfn's on here too   

My test date is 6th nov and i had icsi if you can add me please skybreeze


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

congrats - pink cat -      

skybreeze - it look really nice was the place nice inside where the actual ceremony took place, we have been talking about where to get married ourselves ( please note though dp is yet to officially ask me       )

good luck to everyone who is on the 2ww  

hugs all round for those who need them  

L xx


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi everyone

Tested on OTD today and its pink lines, still cant quite beleive it as with my embie losing cells as thaw and only having one replaced am still concerned its viable, have done 3 tests now since Tues, 2 first repsone and then clinics and all three have two pink lines, think I am slightly in denial and am hoping is viable

Sorry and hugs for everyone who need them, it really is  hard journey, good luck wished for all those due to test soon

J x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick post so not personals sorry feeling a bit pooh!

I cracked this morning and tested got a BFN.. not surprised.. i'll test again on Sat but cant see it changing... im not so much upset as angry with my body which is odd   Just looking forward to starting another cycle.

Em x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

janadder - great news on your BFP!!!! well done, hunny. xxxx

*****-mum, sending you lots of big hugs your way xxxxxx
big hugs xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

*****-mum    sorry hun, hope you can remain positive hunny

Janadder- congratulations hunny,  

Quick question, i am soo bloated and uncomfortable. Painful all across my tummy and more so when i go to the loo. Is this normal, can't remember if i was like this last cycle as i was on antibiotics for a water infection. E/t was yesterday so is still early days. Trying not too worry too much but its hard isn't it.

nicola x x


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, just thought i'd update.  Been really poorly with OHSS so been going to the clinic a lot.  They did 2 early tests.  One on Monday and one today.  Both BFP!!!  Yay!!!

Still very uncomfortable, bloated and constipated (sorry for TMI)!  Am obviously thrilled though, especially as Doc reckons he thinks i'm carrying twins because of my condition!

Congrats to all the other BFP's and really sorry for the BFN's.

Nicola - I was very swollen after ET and it never really went away because of the OHSS.  I wouldn't worry about it al the moment, you are probably just swollen from the EC still but try and eat plenty of fibre to get everything moving and just relax as much as possible.  You need to drink at least 3 litres of water a day.  I know this sounds like a big task . . . and believe me I struggled, but it really does help.

Kate x


----------



## Tink-G (Oct 21, 2009)

Not sure if this is where I should be asking to be added to the list?!

I had 2 x 5day ET on Mon 19th October and due to test on sat 31st October.  We got this far by ICSI Mark 2.

I really do wish all of you the very best of luck and just hope that you don't feel as teary as I do! (Of course I feel worse than anybody else could be feeling!!! blah, blah, blah).

Isn't it strange, before I joined FF it really did feel like I was the only one and that nobody was feeling the same or could possibly understand.  It is kind of settling to know there is others in the same boat (that sounds awful)

Thanks guys.x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Kate- Congratulations hunny but sorry you have had a rough time of things. Thanks for the advice hun. Am drinking loads of water, been for a little stroll and took some paracetomols so pain ahs eased a bit now  

Tink-g  this site is brilliant isn't it and shows your definately not alone. Best of luck to you


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Pinkcat

i'm sooo happy for you, many, many congratulations  

joanne

xx


----------



## rachel6040 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi All

Just wanted to write a note as I am the dreaded 2ww again...this is my 4th time on the dreaded rollercoaster that is IVF.

It's lovely to read all your positive news and thoughts and good luck and positive thoughts to all of you on the 2ww.

It is also nice to know that you are not the only one....you know in your head that you're not but your heart tells you otherwise , especially when you are at home trying to rest and watching daytime telly   

I am going back to the Walsgrave on 30th October for my test.....then the wait will be over.

Lots of love and luck to all of you on here


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Good Luck Rachel - My OTD was Tuesday 13th October and (in Spain) where I live thats the equivalent of a Friday 13th in UK in fact the clinic asked if I wanted to move it until the Wednesday but I couldnt! Touch wood so far so good too....


----------



## mojo74 (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the BFN's, I hope you are all feeling ok.  I'm trying not to think too hard about how that must feel, but I can imagine I will feel crushed if that happens...

Congrats to Linlou, Pink Cat & Jan Adder- you must be thrilled!! So pleased for you!

Hello to ladies who share the 30th for testing- it's quite a few of us!  Having read through this thread, I'm not even buying a pg test until thursday afternoon so that I'm not tempted   I have a few symptoms, mainly my breasts which are sore, hot & veins are starting to show - one minute I'm convinced I am pregnant & then the next I'm sure it's just PMT.  Has anyone else had a bad headache? I had a 3 day migraine like headache, which I also had during down regging.

Good luck to all the ladies testing in the next few days xxx


----------



## fuzzybun (Jul 23, 2009)

Just a quick update to say unfortunately not worked for me...got AF 3 days before test date and then still told to test which was of course BFN.  

Still, looking forward to a glass of wine and chillin out to prepare for the next ride.

Congrats to you all with BFPs, u r an inspiration to prove it can happen and a reason to pick up the pieces and start again.  I know what I'll b asking Santa for for Xmas!

Good luck to everybody! xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Moosie,

Sorry to hear,

Joanne

xx


----------



## vptt1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello,
Can you pls add me to the thread?  my OTD is 30th and for some stupid reason I cleaned out my bedside draws today and found a preg test, so I stupidly did it BFN-  I only 2 had embies put back on 18th so I know in my heart its far far to early and dont know why I did it but now I am freaked out...


----------



## EuropaGirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi there

Just joined the network. Transfer yesterday Thur 22 and pregnancy test Tue  Nov.
Would like to meet other 2WW people and learn to use your site!

Cheers
Ann


----------



## EuropaGirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello

Missed the dates in earlier message and can't find the post now- Preg Test 3 Nov
on the 2WW. Transfer was yesterday.

Will hopefully join the chat soon

Thanks
Ann


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi girls, started bleeding yesterday (day  - why why why! so all over for me again!  Last time started bleeding day 9 so was kind of waiting for it!  Its just not fair    

Feel so angry at myself really!  It is DH with the problem and yet miraculously he produces 8 sperm which goes on miraculously to produce an 8 cell and a 4 cell embryo - so why can't I keep them?  what is wrong with me?  I am meant to to have no fertility problems! ahhhhhh! Sorry girls....for ranting on...

Good luck to everyone!   and I will be back on this board soon (I am NOT giving up on this) - even if it take me 50 goes! ha ha x

Linlou x


----------



## Bella31 (May 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Can I ask your advise please?  yesterday I was 11 dpo, and my test date is Monday.  At about 4pm yesterday i started to get cramping pains, I went to the loo and TMI alert I had some brown bleeding.  I left work then and there as was so upset cos I thought it must be af.  I got home and have nothing since...is this too late for implantation?   I havent had any other symptoms and am actually convinced it hasn't worked but now I'm kind of hoping it could be...

DP and I did an HPT and it was negative but am thinking maybe it is too early...

what do you think? too late?

Bella x

Linlou - so sorry


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

So sorry LinLou     xxx


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

So so sorry Linlou, I really hope it stops and all is well

J


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Bella,

Not to worry to much as there is no fresh blood sign which is good, guess is the old blood from implantation, there are few ladies here have same symptoms like you and they got BFP, sending you lots       

LinLou, just want to give you    , I am so impressed with you as you are so strong and positive and hope you feel better soon!

Hi AnnLynch, congratulations to be PUPA and well come on board.

XXX
Mari


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Linlou,

I'm so sorry - sending you lots of hugs

Thinking of you

Joanne

xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Bella - that sounds good rather than bad honey - particularly if its not got heavier xxxxx

LINLOU    

L
XXXXX


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Just to say thank you to everyone for all your kind words.  I wish you all lots of luck and will be back on the 2ww thread in 2010 (hopefully I wont see any of you on there!)
x


----------



## starlar (Feb 14, 2009)

hi there,
please can i join you ladies. i had x2 grade 1, 4 cell embies put back on Fri. i had assisted hatching this time too so i hope this will help me keep them. my otd is 7th Nov im gonna try and stick it out as last time i cheated and got a bfn.i hate this two week wait i never know what to do with myself. i am also waiting too hear back from the hospital as my other 5 embies had grown alot quicker and was at 7 and 8 cells on day 2 so they want to watch them till Mon and if they are ok they will freeze them. has anyone else had fast growing embies im not sure if its good or bad.
love starlar xxx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi ladies can i join your thread and am i in the right place? i am now officially in 2ww on 2nd ivf cycle having et today 2 day 3 embies 8 cell... think that is good?! the embryologist said they had changed shape since this morning when she first checked them so pressuming thats a good thing!
em xx


----------



## Mellyo (Jul 28, 2009)

Morning ladies

I tested 1 day early this am and got a bfn    

My question is do I need to carry on with pessaries until tomorrow or shall i leave it now and wait for af to arrivve?

Thanks

Mel xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Mel

I'm so sorry - sending you lots of  

Joanne

xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so sorry mellyo, i think keep taking the pesseries until you speak to your clinic.
Sending you lots of big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi All, 

Had 3 day ET yesterday after ICSI. 2 little embies put back- Please hold!!    

Testing date 7th November. Can i be added to the List Please? 

Any hints or tips on what i can do to help my ickle ones snuggle in? 

Lots of Baby Dust to all


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

Please can I join this thread?

I had a day two transfer this morning (1 x 5 cell & 1 x 4 cell) and aiming to test on the 6th November.  

This is my 6th ICSI cycle - You'd think I would be used to the 2 week wait by now, but I've got a mixture of excitement and nerves! To top everything I'm suffering from constipation! Why don't local corner shops sell prunes (or why does Tesco close at 4pm on a Sunday!)? Any other ideas to help would be great!

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi,

I am afraid there is not good news as I am start bleeding since morning and there are more AF pain, I have been crying in the room to avoid dh see me, otd is 28th but there is no point to have hope for and I do not know what I can do now.

XXX
mari


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Aah Mari - hang in there Hun! Talk to dh - you need support when you're having a tough time like this. You have to hold some hope until test date.

Sending you some really massive hugs xxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

We got our BFP today.

I am so sorry to the BFN - sending you big hugs.
rungirl xxxx


----------



## RMcG (Aug 24, 2009)

Can't believe it - did my test on Sunday and was so nervous I had to get my DH to read the result - and didnt believe him when he said it was a BFP!

Spent the whole day in shock and awe. . after 3 years of waiting it is hard to believe the dream is finally a reality.

Good luck to all those still going through the agonising 2WW and   to those who haven't been fortunate this time.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Rungirl and RMCG -         
Mari -     Its possibly implantation sweety xxxxx

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Rungirl and RMcG- Congrats     xxx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

Rungirl and RMcG a big congrats to you both well done!!!   
how is everyone doing? i am still a little sore probable from ec hoping this goes soon! 
can't believe i'm only day 2 in 2ww feels like forever and i know implantation wont be happening yet just feel like want so symptoms to keep me going  
em xx


----------



## Bella31 (May 12, 2009)

Hello everyone,

It was my OTD today, unfortunately a BFN for me, and my af arrived as i did the test so in no doubt.

Good luck to everyone else testing.

Bella x


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

So sorry Bella     xxx


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Congratulations Rungirl & RMcG on your BFP! 

Bella - sending you some big hugs Hun!

eknowles - I'm on day 3 of the dreaded 2WW and it seems to be goingly so slowly too! xxx


----------



## starlar (Feb 14, 2009)

hi i am now on day 3 after a 2 day transfer so i think implantation can happen any day now. i hate this 2 week wait soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much. but i did get some good news this morning, the embryologist rang and said 3 of our embies have reached bastcyst stage and they are gonna freeze them. I'm not sure what to do with myself, i don't go back to work till Thursday so i think i might go do some Xmas shopping to take my mind off things.
love starlar xxx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello all
Just had EC this morning with 2 8 cells put back on day 3, on various extra meds this time, 5mg folic acid, 50mg pyridoxine, fragmin, aspirin and the usual gestone!! Hopefully this will be the answer we have been searching for and it will work this time. Had 2 other 1 x 7 cell and another 8 which have been frozen which gives me a sigh of relief that we will be able to have one more go as this was planned as the last (alhough we have said his many time before) but anyway positive thinking it will be for this ones sibling! Chilling on the sofa today but heading back to work tomorrow. Only my boss knows so hopefully will be able to keep my mind off it!
Hope you are all keeping strong xx


----------



## hunnyhun (Aug 25, 2009)

To all those with bfn So sorry for you    

Rungirl & RMcG     

afm -      

All those going through dreaded 2 ww good luck


----------



## bevvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm Day 7 into my 2ww with 2 little embies on board, the wait is killing me
It doesn't get any easier!
I have been having really bad crampy period pains on & off since ET
I have read from other girls that this can happen so I'll not give up yet!
I'll fight to the end!

Please add me to the list my OTD is 3/11

Sending everyone


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

hunnyhun, have just read your post again, did you get a bfp? Congrats     xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

HunnyHun -- wooohooo Congrats sweety!!!! xxxxx

Bella    

Somedody asked about cramps and AF type pains,...I honestly thought I was kidding myself the day we went for bloods as had really strong AF pains but it was obviously the uterus stretching or implantation.
  
L
xxxxx


----------



## tbarthy (Oct 19, 2009)

to all the recent BFN's, I'm so sorry.

          to all the BFP's.

Only 4 more sleeps to my OTD.  I've been thinking about taking the test early but keep talking myself out of it, I hope I can last till Friday, here's hoping for a BFP!


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

you get BFP!!

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Good luck tbarthy     xxx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

evening ladies 
good luck to everyone testing this week hope you get BFPs.
well i am 2 days past et and am a bit down in dumps today keep waiting for some signs something is happening but nothing.. i know it's far too soon not sure when the little embies are likely to implant if they are going to?!? this 2ww will drive me mad  
em x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

Please can you add me my OTD is Friday 6th November - from IVF!

Hugs

Nxx


----------



## Sharrie (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi, 

Can you please show me as pregnant now, after sucessful ICSI treatment at IVF Wales.

Thanx

Sharrie


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

congrats


----------



## janie b (May 31, 2008)

Hi 
Been following this thread over my 2ww.  kept me sane knowing I'm not the only one going through this toucher. Neither the less can you please can you put me down as a BFN.
Couldn't face the ritual humiliation of being told by a nurse that i had another BFN so slipped out the back door of the clinic after the bloodtest....just have to wait for AF now. 
Did lots of sobbing yesterday...
and they were the last of my frozen embies....

best wishes to all of you on 2ww.....

j


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

So sorry janie b     xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Janie B     

Joanne

xx


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

So sorry 4 all those with bfn     

   2 all those with bfp  hopefully many more of us join u soon    

 Plz can u add me 2 the list test day is 31st Oct straight surrogacy  TY


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

I hope good news your way will the testing on the 31s October, Luski. Lynn E


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello my name is rachel i have just had ivf and on my 2 week wait test on 5th nov


----------



## cluey (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi 

I'm on my 2ww,  had an iui on the 19th October my TD is the 1st November.

The second week is hard  not to test 

love cluey x x


----------



## christine08 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,
can u add me to the list please? my OTD is 6th nov, ivf thanks xx


  
sending lots of    thoughts to all those in 2ww.

good luck and best wishes christine xxx


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Morning,
Had BFN this morning.Knew it was over as started to bleed yesterday anyway.Oh well,bring on round 2..ding ding!!!
Hope to see more BFP's soon,
Take care 
Della xx


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Bella - really sorry to hear about your bfn hun. Sending you some big hugs xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Really sorry Della     xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Della - Hope you dont mind me saying ...but as you tested early   it could be too early no?
xxxxx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

cluey - i wouldn't worry too much i have read loads of posts saying had af type pains and got bfp as it may have been embryo's implanting.  might be something about yesterday as i had a terrible day and mine was the opposite of yours.  felt really miserable as no cramping ect or spotting and boobs stopped hurting so was convinced not worked.  i had et on sat 24th and was day 3 trf.  nopt sure what the window for implantation is but hoping they have if not will implant soon. 
della - so sorry hun it's such a bit#h this treatment lark   
em xx


----------



## ellsbells (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Just to let you all know - I tested 2 days early BFN and then on OTD BFP!!!! DONT TEST EARLY !!!!!!


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Wishing everyone on 2ww lots of luck    

Joanne

xx


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi

add me to the waiting list..
test on fri 6th nov

babysmile
x


----------



## mojo74 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bfn, minimoo. Fingers crossed for your next round.

Good luck to all those testing with me tomorrow! I feel no symptoms at all now, not even af symptoms, so don't know what to think. Trying to stay positive. 

Let's hope for a run of 'congrats' for everyone!

Jo x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi. Haven't posted for ages. Hope everyone's ok. Good luck to those testing tomorrow. Yeah to more people testing on the 6th. Am feeling very emotional today and am crying at everything. Anyone else the same? X


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

for me    xxx


----------



## clairibell88 (Sep 24, 2009)

hi guys

I am trying to concieve naturally at the moment and have to for a year its been 3 months already with all BFN!!

so anyway my cycle is on average 38 days with a few differences

i have pcos septate uterus and vaginal septum, so i basically have 2 vaginal canals , 2 uterine cavitys, 2 cervix and cyst on my ovaries,

I think this month i could be ovulating early as i have the signs i dontk now,

my first day of my last period was 12/10/2009 

when would my test day be

oh     and   

to everyone and good luck making those babba's 
xxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Shermonkey - sending you lots of big hugs hunny, i'm so sorry.  
xxxxxxx


----------



## Hula (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi girls

Can you add me to list i had et on 17th Oct and due to test on 3rd nov  please stay with me

Big   for bfn + Congrats to all bfp

Hula xox


----------



## flumple (Oct 27, 2009)

Could you add me to the list please. My test date is 4/11/09. Thankyou
Flumple x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Shemonkey

I'm so sorry    

Joanne

xx


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

shemonkey so sorry 2 ere ur sad bfn 
take care hunni


----------



## mojo74 (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh my god, I can't quite believe it, but I got a BFP!!  I keep rechecking. I had no symptoms, so I was convinced it hadn't worked.

Shemonkey, I'm so sorry for you & sending you a hug x

good luck today's testers


----------



## Hula (Nov 27, 2008)

Mojo well done on your BFP so pleased for you. Hope its the same for me on tuesday  

Luv Hula xox


----------



## Hula (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Moog i've had that af feeling since et and keep knicker checking(sorry tmi), dont think i've ever been to toilet so much 
Good luck for monday  

Luv Hula xox


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats Mojo     xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Mojo

many congratulations

Joanne

xx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,

please add me, will be testing 9th November - treatment IUI.

Thanks very much 

xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

tODAY IS SCAN DAY AND ....We are back from scan and it just reminded me of the scan at the mmc as he was scanning and not saying a word and both DH and I thought we were back to the mmc scenario again...he obviously felt the tension in the room and said dont worry everything looks OK I am just taking a closer look and then I will talk you through it. Our stomachs sunk and we didnt know what to think....then he said 'there are 2' here is the first and that flickering is its heart beating and the second one is hidden just behind but you can just see it and also its heart is beating       in a GOOD way            SHELL SHOCKED....VERY HAPPY AND EXHAUSTED TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOADS OF LOVE AND BABYDUST ALL ROUND - DOUBLE DOSES OF COURSE!!! 
L
XXXXX

ps - WE ARE HAVING TWINNIES!!!!!!


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Lentil 

that is fantastic news.. you must be over the moon!!!


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello!

I'm finally on the 2WW board!  

Please add me to the list, my test date is 10th November!

Congrats to the ladies with the  !!

Send some baby dust this way!

Wendy
xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

lentil

i sent message on Berry thread but just wanted to say again

"CONGRATULATION!!"

sO VERY VERY pleased for you!

hope we all joing you with BFP before Xmas

joanne

xx


----------



## mojo74 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes!

Congratulations Lentil! That is amazing news!!!


----------



## starlar (Feb 14, 2009)

hi girls,
i am 7 days into my 2 week wait. i haven't had any thing to report, apart from today i have woke up with a stinking cold. (i hope this wont effect my embies). i did trigger injection on the 19th of Oct and i know i am gonna test early.  I'm surprised i haven't done one every day since transfer.(i hate not knowing whats going on.)
love starlar xxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Starlar

wishing you lots of luck

Joanne

xx


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, please add me

Test date 5th November - Host Surrogate 2x3day FET

       

Thank you!!!
xxxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Wishing you lots of luck for a Bonfire BFP!

Joanne

xx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Girls, I hope you don't mind me joining you! I had egg collection Mon, embryo transfer was yesterday, I had a 5 and 6 cell transferred, was really hoping they would have progressed a bit more than that, but am hopeful as I know they are now in the best place!   I was told earlier this yeah that I have a very low AMH (ovarian store) so this is our 2nd attempt in a fairly short space of time. I am just praying that this time we can give our little boy the brother or sister he keeps talking about.  The  is dragging already, test day is Mon 9th Nov. Big congratulations on all the   and my heart goes out to all those who have had disappointments.  I wish you all the best for the future. Jo xxx


----------



## Kittymew (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

OMG OMG!!!!!
My OTD is tomorrow, but I just couldn't wait and have just done a test and it's BFP!!!!
I'm 15 days past EC and had embies put back at day 2.
Am now worried cos I tested early. Does one day make any difference??  Might the result be different tomorrow?? 

  and    to everyone.
xxxx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey joliejo.. you have same test day as me.. although I had EC last Friday and ET on Monday... i am glad it is the weekend bacause they always fly by!!. just need next week at work to fly by too!

Wishing you and everyone else on 2ww lots of luck


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Kittymew

many congratulations   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Charliecat (Jul 25, 2007)

Testing date not until monday but my head is completely done in - one minute I have managed to convince myself that it's worked the next minute that it definitely hasn't - GRRRRRRR!!! 

Kittymew - congratulations!! In answer to your query - you can have a false negative but not a false positive as you wouldn't be producing pregnancy hormones that the test detects unless you were actually pregnant!! x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Charliecat - wishing you lots of luck for Monday    

Joanne

xx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks so much Always, its nice to know someone else know's what you're going through, and hopefully we will both get lovely   's Its strange how different clinic's test at different times! Kittymew, big congratulations. Hope all goes well Charliecat, good luck  xxx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies, a very big congrats for those of you with BFP and big hugs to those with BFN. Today I had my ET with 2 frosties put back, one at 16 the at 8. I will be testing on the 9th, I am really hoping for a BFP. DH felt so emotional seeing on the embryos on the screen and can't believe these little things can become babies. Lynn E


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Lentl and kittymew! makes me feel all gooey. 

Wendy
x


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Lynn, my thoughts with you for your 2WW!  I'm currently on Day 9 of my FET as a surrogate for my best friend.

Sending you loads of      

xxxx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Surromum - just want to say I think you are amazing for what you are doing for your best friend.. she is very to lucky to have a friend like you xx 

Lynn E - you will be testing the same day as me.. I am sure my clinic make me wait too long.. I had ET on Monday!! 

Charliecat - feeling for you hun... keep strong      

Kittimew - Congrats hun, I think you should be safe to still have a lovely BFP tomorrow  

Hope you are all surviving the 2ww and not going to crazy   .. wishing you all lots of luck xxx

I am suffering a bit with a sore butt from the gestone injections, just feels like i have been kicked in the butt cheeks!!

Take care xxxx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello had my et on 21st oct told me not to test till 5th nov is it i know some women test early and get the right result so what is the earliesr you can tell i have tested already 8 days after et it was bfn as i expected this is my first time and i am not very patient good luck to every one who is on there tww ^


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

HI Rachelbw, it is way to early for it to be a true test, I know it is tough but try to hang out until actual test day otherwise it just makes the rollercoaster tougher!      
Good luck hun xx


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

I agree, the OTD is for a reason, not just to torment us!  I've been testing since Day 4 and every day I see that single line I lose some of my positivity.  

I've decided now to wait it out until Nov 5th - peeing on a stick isn't going to change the result and I'm "Pregnant Until Proved Otherwise"!!!!    Happy Days!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi everyone.. do you mind if I join in?  

Had my ET today, so now I am officially PUPO and on the 2ww!!   

Good luck to everyone .. I hope to see lots of lovely BFP's in here   

Laura Xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Serenfach

I had my ET today too. My test date is the 10th Nov, when's yours?

Wendy
x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya *Wendy*  My OTD isn't until the 15th Nov << feels like an eternity already!  Mind you, I guess your OTD does too.. it could be the day after tomorrow and it would feel like forever to me! lol

How did it go? You ok?


----------



## Angel KJ (May 23, 2007)

Morning Ladies , am on day 2 of 2WW my OTD is 10 nov and I am already going completely and utterly balmy!!!!!!!! Ofcourse it doesn't help that I am cramping like crazy and wake at 4am everynight thanks to the pred!!!!!! Am pleased to know that I am not alone on this hideous rollercoaster   
Best of luck to you all and here is to lots of BFP's !!!!    

Surromum- you're amazing!!!!

Angel x


----------



## Rmarps (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't quite believe i'm typing this but...........................

We got our very first     
    
I'm guessing three tests cant be wrong!
I can't stop smiling it's an amazing feeling!

Love and luck to anyone else testing

Rach
xxx


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

OMG Rach that's amazing!!       

You must be sooooo happy!  As one of those POAS addicts, can I ask, what day did you test?

Good luck with your exciting new stage, keep me posted!

To Angel, thank you!  I don't really think it is much, I'm actually really excited and looking forward to sharing this journey with my BF and her DH. My first test is going to be on Tuesday - that'll be Day 14, they're both coming over at 6.30am so we can "do it" together!

Good luck to all of us on the 2WW.  My advice is don't POAS until your OTD. It only depresses you and, in my case I hope, unneccesarily!!


----------



## vptt1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello everyone!  
Have not messaged for a while as found the whole tww more stressful than I could ever have imagined! 
Been here tho reading so been sharing the ups and downs with you all!
I think the wait is by far the hardest part of the cycle- I now appreciate what everyone has/is going through and send you all even more love and luck!      
I really now know that unless you have gone through this you can never understand! 
Last week I got upset at work, My boss even said 'I can see why you are getting so stressed out, its no different from having sex and then waiting to see if its positive!         Anyway, I got signed off work for a week and have just chilled out.
OTD today and we got a BFP!!  
I must admit I knew already as I tested early      -but I would never recommend this as even though I got a BFP early, I was waiting and worrying each day that the test result would change by the time of my OTD and that by testing early I would have given me and DP false hope!
Luckily as it stands no harm was done and the digital test today says pregnant, 2-3 weeks since conception!  
Now got to wait until the clinic opens and arrange my scan in few weeks!
Congratulations to others with BFP and my warmest wishes to all with BFN, Good vibes to those still in tww!    
Lots of love xx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

vptt1 - congrats hun thats fab news... i am the same as you i read the posts but don't always post myself..
have you had any signs/ symptoms whilst on 2ww i must admit my lack of anything is getting me down at the moment. although did have bout of af cramp last night but gone now..
em xx


----------



## Kittymew (Sep 9, 2009)

Morning Ladies!
Sorry for 'me' post yesterday - I was completely     
Anyway, the proper test on the proper OTD says BFP. We feel very relieved, and a bit suprised cos I had no particular symptoms, other than no AF. Fingers crossed for the next few weeks.

Congrats vptt - see you couldn't wait till OTD either   !!! But you're right, I would never recommend it either - too stressful.

Rach congrats on your BFP too  

Lots of     to those with BFN.

   to all ladies officially PUPO in the last few days.

A big dose of     to everyone.
xxx


----------



## Angel KJ (May 23, 2007)

That's brill news congrats on your BFP's girls, great to see on this thread!!!! 

Tonnes of stickies to all my other PUPO buddies    

A xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Good morning,

I hope you all dont mind if i join you? I'm due to have ET this morning @ 11.30. I am soooo nervous!!! I'm really worried as this time around we r having a day 2 transfer. I'm not sure what 2 think... good or bad. This is my 4tx and i just hope its gonna be the 1. God help u girls with me on this thread now.... your all gonna be sorry u joinied it lol I promise i will try keep a bit of a brain during my 2WW    

Berry xxxxx


----------



## vptt1 (Sep 19, 2009)

eknowles said:


> vptt1 - congrats hun thats fab news... i am the same as you i read the posts but don't always post myself..
> have you had any signs/ symptoms whilst on 2ww i must admit my lack of anything is getting me down at the moment. although did have bout of af cramp last night but gone now..
> em xx


Hello, No I defo had no symptoms at all, I was looking for symptoms every day! my boobs are a bit sore but not as much as I would have expected and also had some lower abdo pain and bloating but nothing that really stood out! I was sure that af was coming!! So if you are on tww pls don't get upset if having no symptoms as I was crying and thinking it will be a BFN and really shocked when it was a BFP!!
XX


----------



## mojo74 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow!! Lots of BFP's to celebrate! Congatulations girls!!

I agree about waiting until OTD to test, it's so hard but I'm glad I held out. I had no symptoms & was convinced it hadn't worked. A false negative a couple of days early & I might have given up too soon. I might have drowned my sorrows with some wine too!


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

berry55 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I hope you all dont mind if i join you? I'm due to have ET this morning @ 11.30. I am soooo nervous!!! I'm really worried as this time around we r having a day 2 transfer. I'm not sure what 2 think... good or bad. This is my 4tx and i just hope its gonna be the 1. God help u girls with me on this thread now.... your all gonna be sorry u joinied it lol I promise i will try keep a bit of a brain during my 2WW
> 
> Berry xxxxx


Good luck today! Will be  for you and lots of sticky thoughts coming your way!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

surromum - thank you xxx


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

I cant believe there is 3 of us on here testing on the same day its mad but good in a way. i did not realise that these 2 weeks could be so stressfull, i think its worse than the actual ivf itself to be honest. so you guys who have done this more than once i admire you cause dont think i can go through this again xx good luck and look forward to resting along with the 2 others on here on thu xxx


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS to all the BFP! It's really brightened my day 

For all of those on the 2ww - Man alive this time is tough! It's day 8 for me and I'm reading into any slight twinge! Sometimes I'm feeling really positive, but then just as quickly the negativity kicks in! This is my 6th cycle and everytime it's been a bfn I've started bleeding on day 13, so I can't help but feel that I'll have a good idea of the outcome by Thursday even though we don't test until Friday! RAAAAAAA! 

Sending big hugs and love to everyone. I couldn't get through this without your support xxx


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Tessie I really hope this is your time!  This is my first time on the 2WW so I really admire you.

Good luck with the next two weeks and keep me informed how you're doing.

Lots of love and prayers to you and heres hoping for a   for us all, I got a good feeling about these October transfers, everyone seems to be getting good news!!!!


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Its amazing and wonderful to me how everyone is so supportive on this thread. I remember when we first found out about our fertility issues, it seemed like we were the only ones - but then you realise when you come on here that there are so many couples going through what you are, each with different stories, and the support is so important! Its so lovely to hear all the great news about all the BFP's, gives everyone hope. I am having a bit of a down day, my clinic called and said none of our other 3 embryo's had progressed and we have nothing to freeze again. They were only 3 cell, on day 3. The ones we had transferred were 5 and 6! It just makes me worry. I know I am so very lucky to have my little boy, and I will never forget that, it just breaks my heart when he says why have all his friends got baby brothers and sisters, I feel at only 33 things are just deteriorating and I just hope and pray that our dreams come true of having another baby. Sorry for the depressing post! Big congrats to Vptt and Rach, and everyone else with BFP's. Surromum, I think what you are doing is amazing too, it takes a lot of strength to go through this, let alone for a friend, you are a fab friend hun. Lots of love Jo xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all

Day 2 and feeling nothing (which must be good) apart annoyance at pessiaries, messy little blighters.


serenfach - it went really well, i was amazed to see the embies on the screen, they looked so tiny and fragile, when i saw them sucking them up the tube i wanted to shout 'Oi! careful with those!'  How are you doing? right now, I don't feel too stressed, but then we aren't far into the wait yet! I wonder if I'll make it to OTD without testing!

Rmarps - Yay!!!  Really excited for you!!

suromum- just wanted to say how much i admire what you're doing, it's amazing. 

Vptt1- another   that's brilliant! Well done you!!

kittymew - yet another  making me feel very positive!

Berry55 - hope all went well, lots of   to you

Good luck and lots of sticky vibes to my fellow 2WWers!

Wendy
xx


----------



## Charliecat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello fellow 2ww's - Tested 2 days earlier cos I couldn't stand it any more and got a BFP!!!!!!  

Really wasn't expecting a second BFP in a row (Have a 10 month old little ICSI boy) - hope that others can take some hope from this expecially as I'm an old bird - nearly 42.

Did feel some implantation pains last week and have been feeling nauseous, starving hungry and sleepy in the afternoon - but last time I felt absolutely nothing and was convinced that AF was about to arrive. Seems to be different for everyone with each pregnancy. 

Good luck to everyone else testing soon, and congrats to others with BFP!!!!

   

Charliecat
xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations Charliecat! Brilliant news!!


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Was only on last night and since then 3 BFP's

Many many congratulations to all  

Joanne


xx


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats !!!       
And good luck for the next stage of your journey.  It must have been such a high seeng those two little lines!!

It's been a good news week on here!  Fingers crossed for the rest of us.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Helloooo 

Just wanted to update u all. ET went well i'm now PUPO!!!!    i have 1 5cell grade 1 and 1 4 cell grade too. The embryoligist said we have great embryos. Nothing to freeze which i feel a bit down about, but hopfully i wouldnt have needed them anyway. Any1 ever heard of a day 2 embryo with 5 cells? i was a bit worried but embryoligist said not to worry.  so thats me off for a little sleep now. OTD is friday the 13th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but i'm not gonna let that get me down! 

berry xxxx


----------



## Moshy29 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please?

I am also PUPO today.  This is our 3rd IVF (we were lucky on our 2nd attempt and have an 18mth old Daughter).  We had 13 eggs, 11 embies and 2 8 cell grade B embies put back.  Sadly the others were lagging and not good enough to freeze which was a bit disappointing but not a complete surprise based on our previous cycles. Nevermind, I didn't need Frosties last time and hopefully I won't this time either.  

Like you Berry55, we test on Friday 13th and hoping that is lucky for us as we had 13 eggies and DH was born on Friday 13th so maintains it is a lucky day!

Good luck everybody!

Moshy x x


----------



## christine08 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

just wanted to say   on your   its so nice to hear some positive outcome's.
Im currently on day 8 of my 2ww an im officialy going .
OTD is fri 6th nov but im not feelin at all positive today as i found some light pink spotting this morning (sorry tmi) its only when i wipe, i dont have any af pains as yet but i do have a bad headache as i always do when af is due. This morning i got myself so upset thinking that it was all over, but as ive been constantly on knicker watch   all day, the spotting hasnt gotten any worse. Im feeling a little better now trying to stay as positive as i can an see what the next few day bring.   
Anyway just want to say a huge   to all those also on their 2ww, this is my 3rd time an it never gets any easier.

  
best wishes to all, christine x


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Wow so many BFPs on here in the last few days.
 to Charliecat, Kittymew, vptt1, Rmarps on your BFPs.

Well I wasn't sure whether or not to be added on this thread as I thought it might be tempting fate but after all of those BFPs this morning I have changed my mind. Oh, go on then, could you add me please. 

I am testing on the 6th November following my 3rd and final round of IUI. Plus it might also help me resist the temptation to test early. 

Christine, hello fellow day 8er. I think your spotting could be a good sign coundn't it- implantation bleeding would be about this time would it not? Try to stay positive. I know it is easier said than done. I am not feeling any different to normal. Desperate for a sign! Anything will do.


----------



## christine08 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi fran

Im really hoping it was a implant bleed as it seems to have nearly disapeared, altho im felling slight af pains at the min. I know from my last BFP i never had any spotting at all, altho it ended in a early m/c.
Who knows maybe this time i'll be lucky an its just the beanies snuggling in nice an tight .

Dont worry about having no symptoms, alot of women on here have had no symptoms at all and gone on to have a BFP, so hopefully these are good sign's for both of us!    

anyway   for OTD i'll look out for your post xxx


----------



## surromum (Oct 29, 2009)

Fran - my friend had absolutely no signs whatsoever.  

She really thought it had totally failed but got a BFP on Day 16 and went onto have twins!


----------



## scillymoos (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi

Had ET today. One embryo put back. OTD 16th November. ICSI.  

Scillymoos


----------



## hope2009 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi please could you also add me to the list for the 14th Nov I've had ICSI TREATMENT 

 Thank you very much


 P.S good luck for every one testing, well done to all the BFP, and a big   to all BFN


                                                                                            HAYLEY XX XX


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck Hope2009 and scillymoos!!


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Christine08 & Fran 74 - I'm on day 8 and test on Friday too. It's impossible to stay sane! The thing to try and remember is that everyone is different and even then the same persons one BFP could feel different to the next. (Christine08 - Implantation bleeding is common and a v.good sign)(Fran74 - no symptoms are really common too!) Try and stay positive and remember we are all here to help you. 

Berry55 - One of my embie's that went back was 2 day 5 cell. The embryologist said that was fantastic for day 2, so stay positive.

Massive hugs      to everyone xxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=213657.0 New Home this way Ladies


----------

